# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  مختارات من قراءاتي

## أبو فراس السليماني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



قال الحق سبحانه وتعالى:

{ اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ 
مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ
الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ 
يُوقَدُ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ لَا شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلَا غَرْبِيَّةٍ
يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ 
نُورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ 
يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ 
وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ 
وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } 
{ 35 }



{ اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ } الحسي والمعنوي، وذلك أنه تعالى بذاته نور، 
وحجابه -الذي لولا لطفه، لأحرقت سبحات وجهه ما انتهى إليه بصره من خلقه- نور، 
وبه استنار العرش، والكرسي، والشمس، والقمر، والنور، وبه استنارت الجنة.
وكذلك النور المعنوي يرجع إلى الله، فكتابه نور، وشرعه نور، 
والإيمان والمعرفة في قلوب رسله وعباده المؤمنين نور. 
فلولا نوره تعالى، لتراكمت الظلمات، 
ولهذا: كل محل، يفقد نوره فثم الظلمة والحصر، 



{ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ } الذي يهدي إليه، وهو نور الإيمان والقرآن في قلوب المؤمنين، 
{ كَمِشْكَاةٍ } أي: كوة { فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ } لأن الكوة تجمع نور المصباح بحيث لا يتفرق ذلك 
{ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ } من صفائها وبهائها 
{ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ } أي: مضيء إضاءة الدر. 
{ يُوقَدُ } ذلك المصباح، الذي في تلك الزجاجة الدرية
{ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ } أي: يوقد من زيت الزيتون الذي ناره من أنور ما يكون،
{ لَا شَرْقِيَّةٍ } فقط، فلا تصيبها الشمس آخر النهار، 
{ وَلَا غَرْبِيَّةٍ } فقط، فلا تصيبها الشمس [أول] النهار، 
وإذا انتفى عنها الأمران، كانت متوسطة من الأرض، 
كزيتون الشام، تصيبها الشمس أول النهار وآخره، 
فتحسن وتطيب، ويكون أصفى لزيتها،
ولهذا قال: { يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا } من صفائه 
{ يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ } فإذا مسته النار، أضاء إضاءة بليغة 
{ نُورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ } أي: نور النار، ونور الزيت.




ووجه هذا المثل الذي ضربه الله، وتطبيقه على حالة المؤمن، ونور الله في قلبه، 
أن فطرته التي فطر عليها، بمنزلة الزيت الصافي،
ففطرته صافية، مستعدة للتعاليم الإلهية، والعمل المشروع، 
فإذا وصل إليه العلم والإيمان، اشتعل ذلك النور في قلبه،
بمنزلة اشتعال النار في فتيلة ذلك المصباح،
وهو صافي القلب من سوء القصد، وسوء الفهم عن الله، 
إذا وصل إليه الإيمان، أضاء إضاءة عظيمة، لصفائه من الكدورات،
وذلك بمنزلة صفاء الزجاجة الدرية، فيجتمع له نور الفطرة، ونور الإيمان، 
ونور العلم، وصفاء المعرفة، نور على نوره.



ولما كان هذا من نور الله تعالى، وليس كل أحد يصلح له ذلك،
قال: { يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ } ممن يعلم زكاءه وطهارته، وأنه يزكي معه وينمو.
{ وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ } ليعقلوا عنه ويفهموا، لطفا منه بهم، وإحسانا إليهم، وليتضح الحق من الباطل، 
فإن الأمثال تقرب المعاني المعقولة من المحسوسة، فيعلمها العباد علما واضحا، 




{ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } فعلمه محيط بجميع الأشياء، فلتعلموا أن ضربه الأمثال، 
ضرب من يعلم حقائق الأشياء وتفاصيلها، 
وأنها مصلحة للعباد، فليكن اشتغالكم بتدبرها وتعقلها، 
لا بالاعتراض عليها، ولا بمعارضتها، 
فإنه يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون.



من تفسير الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي 
رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله تعالى:



[ من الناس من يعرف الله بالجود والإفضال والإحسان، 

ومنهم من يعرفه بالعفو والحلم والتجاوز، 

ومنهم من يعرفه بالبطش والانتقام، 

ومنهم من يعرفه بالعلم والحكمة، 

ومنهم من يعرفه بالعزة والكبرياء، 

ومنهم من يعرفه بالرحمة والبر واللطف، 

ومنهم من يعرفه بالقهر والملك، 

ومنهم من يعرفه بإجابة دعوته وإغاثة لهفته وقضاء حاجته،




وأعمُّ هؤلاء معرفةً من عرفه من كلامه، 

فإنه يعرف رباً قد اجتمعت له صفات الكمال ونعوت الجلال،

منزه عن المثال، بريء من النقائص والعيوب،



له كل اسم حسن وكل وصف كمال،

فعَّالٌ لما يريد،

فوقَ كل شيء ، ومع كل شيء، 

وقادر على كل شيء، ومقيم لكل شيء،

متكلم ٌ بكلماته الدينية والكونية، 

أكبر من كل شيء، وأجمل من كل شيء، 

أرحم الراحمين ، وأحكم الحاكمين، وأقدر القادرين، 


فالقرآن أُنزل لتعريف عباده به، 

وبصراطه الموصل إليه

، وبحال السالكين بعد الوصول إليه ] ( 1 ) 






وقال الإمام عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله تعالى




[ أصل التوحيد: إثبات ما أثبته الله لنفسه أو أثبته له رسوله من الأسماء الحسنى، 

ومعرفة ما احتوت عليه من المعاني الجليلة والمعارف الجميلة،

والتعبد لله بـها ودعاؤه بـها.




فكل مطلب يطلبه العبد من ربه من أمور دينه ودنياه فليتوسل إليه باسم مناسب له من أسماء الله الحسنى،

فمَنْ دعاه لحصول رزق فليسأله باسمه الرزاق،

ولحصول رحمة ومغفرة فباسمه الرحيم الرحمن البَرِّ الكريم العفو الغفور التواب ونحو ذلك.




وأفضل من ذلك أن يدعوه بأسمائه وصفاته دعاءَ العبادة؛

وذلك باستحضار معاني الأسماء الحسنى وتحصيلِها في القلوب

حتى تتأثرَ القلوبُ بآثارها ومقتضياتـها وتمتلئ بأجلِّ المعارف,



* فمثلاً أسماء العظمة والكبرياء والمجد والجلال والهيبة 

تملأ القلوب تعظيماً لله وإجلالاً له.

* وأسماء الجمال والبر والإحسان والرحمة والجود 

تملأ القلب محبةً لله وشوقاً له وحمداً له وشكراً.

* وأسماء العز والحكمة والعلم والقدرة 

تملأ القلب خضوعاً لله وخشوعاً وانكساراً بين يديه.

* وأسماء العلم والخبرة والإحاطة والمراقبة والمشاهدة 
تملأ القلبَ مراقبةً لله في الحركات والسكنات 
وحراسة للخواطر عن الأفكار الردية والإرادات الفاسدة. 

* وأسماء الغنى واللطف

تملأ القلب افتقاراً واضطراراً إليه 

والتفاتاً إليه كل وقت في كل حال.


فهذه المعارف التي تحصل للقلوب بسبب معرفة العبد بأسمائه وصفاته وتَعَبُّدِه بـها لله 

لا يُحَصِّلُ العبدُ في الدنيا أجَلَّ ولا أفضلَ ولا أكملَ منها, 

وهي أفضلُ العطايا من الله لعبده وهي رُوحُ التوحيد ورَوْحُه.




ومن انفتح له هذا الباب انفتح له باب التوحيد الخاص والإيمان الكامل 

الذي لا يحصل إلا للكُمَّلِ من الموحدين,

وإثبات الأسماء والصفات هو الأصل لـهذا المطلب الأعلى.] ( 2 ) 




قال الحق عز وجل :

{ بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُن لَّهُ صَاحِبَةٌ

وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ {101}

ذَلِكُمُ اللّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لا إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ 

وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ {102} 

لاَّ تُدْرِكُهُ الأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الأَبْصَارَ 

وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ {103} 

قَدْ جَاءكُم بَصَآئِرُ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ 

فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا

وَمَا أَنَاْ عَلَيْكُم بِحَفِيظٍ {104}

===================

1 / الفوائد ، ص 180 بتصرف


2 / القول السديد في مقاصد التوحيد

باب قول الله تعالى : { ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها ...}

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

اللهم لك الحمد أنت رب السموات والأرض ومن فيهن 
ولك الحمد أنت قيوم السموات والأرض ومن فيهن 


ولك الحمد أنت نور السموات والأرض ومن فيهن ، 
أنت الحق وقولك الحق ووعدك حق 
والجنة حق والنار حق والنبيون حق ومحمد حق 


اللهم لك أسلمت وبك آمنت وعليك توكلت 
وإليك أنبت وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت 

فاغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت 
وما أسررت وما أعلنت 
أنت إلهي لا إله إلا أنت



الراوي: - المحدث: ابن تيمية - 
المصدر: مجموع الفتاوى - الصفحة أو الرقم: 22/389
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
فيما روى عن الله تبارك وتعالى أنه قال:



" يا عبادي !

إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته بينكم محرما . فلا تظالموا . 


يا عبادي ! 

كلكم ضال إلا من هديته . فاستهدوني أهدكم . 


يا عبادي ! 

كلكم جائع إلا من أطعمته . فاستطعموني أطعمكم .


يا عبادي ! 

كلكم عار إلا من كسوته . فاستكسوني أكسكم . 


يا عبادي ! 

إنكم تخطئون بالليل والنهار ، وأنا أغفر الذنوب جميعا . فاستغفروني أغفر لكم . 


يا عبادي ! 

إنكم لن تبلغوا ضري فتضروني . ولن تبلغوا نفعي فتنفعوني .


يا عبادي ! 

لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم . كانوا على أتقى قلب رجل واحد منكم . ما زاد ذلك في ملكي شيئا . 


يا عبادي ! 

لو أن أولكم وآخركم . وإنسكم وجنكم . كانوا على أفجر قلب رجل واحد . ما نقص ذلك من ملكي شيئا .


يا عبادي ! 

لو أن أولكم وآخركم . وإنسكم وجنكم . قاموا في صعيد واحد فسألوني . فأعطيت كل إنسان مسألته . ما نقص ذلك مما عندي إلا كما ينقص المخيط إذا أدخل البحر .


يا عبادي ! 

إنما هي أعمالكم أحصيها لكم . ثم أوفيكم إياها . فمن وجد خيرا فليحمد الله . ومن وجد غير ذلك فلا يلومن إلا نفسه " . 




الراوي: أبو ذر الغفاري المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - 

الصفحة أو الرقم: 2577
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج من عندها بكرة حين صلى الصبح ، 

وهي في مسجدها . ثم رجع بعد أن أضحى ، وهي جالسة .

فقال: " ما زلت على الحال التي فارقتك عليها ؟ " قالت : نعم . 

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " لقد قلت بعدك أربع كلمات ، ثلاث مرات .

لو وزنت بما قلت منذ اليوم لوزنتهن :




سبحان الله وبحمده ،

عدد خلقه

ورضا نفسه 

وزِنة عرشه

ومداد كلماته " . 



الراوي: جويرية بنت الحارث المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح -
الصفحة أو الرقم: 2726
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

من قال حين يصبح 

اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة
فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك 
فلك الحمد ولك الشكر 
فقد أدى شكر يومه 
ومن قال مثل ذلك حين يمسي 
فقد أدى شكر ليلته 


الراوي: عبدالله بن غنام البياضي المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن أبي داود - 
الصفحة أو الرقم: 5073
خلاصة الدرجة: سكت عنه 
[وقد قال في رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الحق سبحانه وتعالى :




{ قُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وَسَلَامٌ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَى
آللَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ {59} 


أَمَّنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ 
وَأَنزَلَ لَكُم مِّنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَأَنبَتْنَا بِهِ حَدَائِقَ ذَاتَ بَهْجَةٍ 
مَّا كَانَ لَكُمْ أَن تُنبِتُوا شَجَرَهَا 
أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ
بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ يَعْدِلُونَ {60}


أَمَّن جَعَلَ الْأَرْضَ قَرَارًا وَجَعَلَ خِلَالَهَا أَنْهَارًا 
وَجَعَلَ لَهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ حَاجِزًا
أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ
بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ {61}


أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ
وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاء الْأَرْضِ
أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ
قَلِيلًا مَّا تَذَكَّرُونَ {62}


أَمَّن يَهْدِيكُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ 
وَمَن يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ 
أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ 
تَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ {63}


أَمَّن يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ وَمَن يَرْزُقُكُم مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْضِ 
أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ
قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ {64}



قُل لَّا يَعْلَمُ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ 
وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ {65}


سورة النمل

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله تعالى
في تفسيره


[ { بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنْفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ } 
لا حجر عليه، ولا مانع يمنعه مما أراد،
فإنه تعالى قد بسط فضله وإحسانه الديني والدنيوي، 
وأمر العباد أن يتعرضوا لنفحات جوده، 
وأن لا يسدوا على أنفسهم أبواب إحسانه بمعاصيهم.


فيداه سحاء الليل والنهار، 
وخيره في جميع الأوقات مدرارا، 
يفرج كربا، ويزيل غما، ويغني فقيرا،
ويفك أسيرا ويجبر كسيرا,
ويجيب سائلا، ويعطي فقيرا عائلا، 
ويجيب المضطرين، ويستجيب للسائلين.
وينعم على من لم يسأله، 
ويعافي من طلب العافية، 
ولا يحرم من خيره عاصيا، 
بل خيره يرتع فيه البر والفاجر،



ويجود على أوليائه بالتوفيق
لصالح الأعمال ثم يحمدهم عليها، 
ويضيفها إليهم، وهي من جوده

ويثيبهم عليها من الثواب العاجل والآجل 
ما لا يدركه الوصف، 
ولا يخطر على بال العبد، 
ويلطف بهم في جميع أمورهم،

ويوصل إليهم من الإحسان،
ويدفع عنهم من النقم ما لا يشعرون بكثير منه،


فسبحان مَن كل النعم التي بالعباد فمنه، 
وإليه يجأرون في دفع المكاره، 

وتبارك من لا يحصي أحد ثناء عليه, 
بل هو كما أثنى على نفسه، 

وتعالى من لا يخلو العباد من كرمه طرفة عين،

بل لا وجود لهم ولا بقاء إلا بجوده.


وقبَّح الله من استغنى بجهله عن ربه، 
ونسبه إلى ما لا يليق بجلاله، ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله تعالى
في تفسيره




{ وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ 
وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ 
وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ إِلَّا يَعْلَمُهَا 
وَلَا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْأَرْضِ 
وَلَا رَطْبٍ وَلَا يَابِسٍ 
إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ } 
سورة الأنعام { 59 }




هذه الآية العظيمة، من أعظم الآيات تفصيلا لعلمه المحيط،
وأنه شامل للغيوب كلها، التي يطلع منها ما شاء من خلقه.
وكثير منها طوى علمه عن الملائكة المقربين، والأنبياء المرسلين، 
فضلا عن غيرهم من العالمين، 
وأنه يعلم ما في البراري والقفار، من الحيوانات، والأشجار،
والرمال والحصى، والتراب، 
وما في البحار من حيواناتها، ومعادنها، وصيدها، 
وغير ذلك مما تحتويه أرجاؤها، ويشتمل عليه ماؤها. 





{ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ } من أشجار البر والبحر، والبلدان والقفر، والدنيا والآخرة، إلا يعلمها.



{ وَلَا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْأَرْضِ } من حبوب الثمار والزروع، وحبوب البذور التي يبذرها الخلق؛ وبذور النوابت البرية التي ينشئ منها أصناف النباتات. 



{ وَلَا رَطْبٍ وَلَا يَابِسٍ } هذا عموم بعد خصوص
{ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ } وهو اللوح المحفوظ، قد حواها، واشتمل عليها، 





وبعض هذا المذكور، يبهر عقول العقلاء،
ويذهل أفئدة النبلاء،
فدل هذا على عظمة الرب العظيم وسعته، في أوصافه كلها. 



وأن الخلق من أولهم إلى آخرهم لو اجتمعوا على أن يحيطوا ببعض صفاته، 
لم يكن لهم قدرة ولا وسع في ذلك،
فتبارك الرب العظيم، الواسع العليم، 
الحميد المجيد، الشهيد، المحيط. 




وجل مِنْ إله، لا يحصي أحد ثناء عليه، 
بل كما أثنى على نفسه، وفوق ما يثني عليه عباده، 


فهذه الآية، دلت على علمه المحيط بجميع الأشياء،
وكتابه المحيط بجميع الحوادث.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الإمام
"أبو محمد الأندلسي القحطاني"
رحمه الله تعالى
في نونية القحطاني





يا منزل الآيات والفرقان *** بيني وبينك حرمة القرآن

إشرح به صدري لمعرفة الهدى *** واعصم به قلبي من الشيطان

يسِّر به أمري وأقضِ مآربي *** وأجرْ به جسدي من النيران

واحطط به وزري وأخلص نيتي *** واشدد به أزري وأصلح شاني

واكشف به ضري وحقق توبتي *** واربح به بيعي بلا خسراني




طهر به قلبي وصفِّ سريرتي *** أجمل به ذكري وأعل مكاني

واقطع به طمعي وشرف همتي *** كثر به ورعي وأحيي جناني

أسهر به ليلي وأظم جوارحي *** أسبل بفيض دموعها أجفاني

أمزجه يا رب بلحمي مع دمي *** واغسل به قلبي من الأضغاني

أنت الذي صورتني وخلقتني *** وهديتني لشرائع الإيمان




أنت الذي علمتني ورحمتني *** وجعلت صدري واعي القرآن

أنت الذي أطعمتني وسقيتني *** من غير كسب يد ولا دكان

وجبرتني وسترتني ونصرتني *** وغمرتني بالفضل والإحسان

أنت الذي آويتني وحبوتني *** وهديتني من حيرة الخذلان

وزرعت لي بين القلوب مودة *** والعطف منك برحمة وحنان




ونشرت لي في العالمين محاسنا *** وسترت عن أبصارهم عصياني

وجعلت ذكري في البرية شائعا *** حتى جعلت جميعهم إخواني

والله لو علموا قبيح سريرتي *** لأبى السلام علي من يلقاني

ولأعرضوا عني وملوا صحبتي *** ولبؤت بعد كرامة بهوان

لكن سترت معايبي ومثالبي *** وحلمت عن سقطي وعن طغياني




فلك المحامد والمدائح كلها *** بخواطري وجوارحي ولساني

ولقد مننت علي رب بأنعم *** مالي بشكر أقلهن يدان

فوحق حكمتك التي آتيتني *** حتى شددت بنورها برهاني

لئن اجتبتني من رضاك معونة *** حتى تقوي أيدها إيماني

لأسبحنك بكرة وعشية *** ولتخدمنك في الدجى أركاني




ولأذكرنك قائما أو قاعدا *** ولأشكرنك سائر الأحيان

ولأكتمن عن البرية خلتي *** ولأشكون إليك جهد زماني

ولأقصدنك في جميع حوائجي *** من دون قصد فلانة وفلان

ولأحسمن عن الأنام مطامعي *** بحسام يأس لم تشبه بناني

ولأجعلن رضاك أكبر همتي *** ولأضربن من الهوى شيطاني




ولأكسون عيوب نفسي بالتقى *** ولأقبضن عن الفجور عناني

ولأمنعن النفس عن شهواتها *** ولأجعلن الزهد من أعواني

ولأتلون حروف وحيك في الدجى *** ولأحرقن بنوره شيطاني

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى في الفوائد ص 54 - 55:


" عظمته سبحانه وتعالى



تأمّل خطاب القرآن تجد ملكا له الملك كله, وله الحمد كله 

أزمّة الامور كلها بيده, ومصدرها منه, ومردّها اليه, 

مستويا على سرير ملكه, لا تخفى عليه خافية في أقطار مملكته,

عالما بما في نفوس عبيده, مطّلعا على أسرارهم وعلانيتهم, 

منفردا بتدبير المملكة, يسمع ويرى, يمنع ويعطي,

ويثيب ويعاقب, ويكرم ويهين, يخلق ويرزق,

ويميت ويحيي, ويقدر ويقضي ويدبّر.



الأمور نازلة من عنده دقيقها وجليلها, وصاعدة إليه

لا تتحرّك ذرّة إلا باذنه, ولا تسقط ورقة إلا بعلمه.



فتأمّل كيف تجده يثني على نفسه,

ويمجّد نفسه, ويحمد نفسه,

وينصح عباده, ويدلّهم على ما فيه سعادتهم وفلاحهم,

ويرغّبهم فيه, ويحذّرهم مما فيه هلاكهم, 


ويتعرّف إليهم بأسمائه وصفاته, ويتحبب إليهم بنعمه وآلائه,

فيذكّرهم بنعمه عليهم, ويأمرهم بما يستوجبون به تمامها,

ويحذّرهم من نقمه 

ويذكّرهم بما أعد لهم من الكرامة إن أطاعوه,

وما أعد لهم من العقوبة إن عصوه, 

ويخبرهم بصنعه في أوليائه وأعدائه,

وكيف كانت عاقبة هؤلاء,


ويثني على أوليائه بصالح أعمالهم, وأحسن أوصافهم, 

ويذم أعدائه بسيّء أعمالهم, وقبيح صفاتهم.



ويضرب الأمثال, وينوّع الأدلّة والبراهين,

ويجيب عن شبه أعدائه أحسن الأجوبة, 

ويصدق الصادق, ويكذب الكاذب,

ويقول الحق, ويهدي السبيل,


ويدعو الى دار السلام, ويذكر أوصافها وصفاتها وحسنها ونعيمها,

ويحذّر من دار البوار, ويذكر عذابها وقبحها وآلامها,


ويذّكر عباده فقرهم إليه وشدّة حاجتهم إليه من كل وجه, 

وأنهم لا غنى لهم عنه طرفة عين, 

ويذكر غناه عنهم وعن جميع الموجودات,

وأنه الغني بنفسه عن كل ما سواه,

وكل ما سواه فقير إليه بنفسه, 

وأنه لا ينال أحد ذرّة من الخير فما فوقها إلا بفضله ورحمته,

ولا ذرّة من الشر فما فوقها إلا بعدله وحكمته.

ويشهد من خطابه عتابه لأحبابه ألطف عتاب, 


وأنه مع ذلك مقيل عثراتهم وغافر زلاتهم ومقيم أعذارهم,

ومصلح فاسدهم والدافع عنهم,

والمحامي عنهم, والناصر لهم, والكفيل بمصالحهم, 

والمنجي لهم من كل كرب, والموفي لهم بوعده,

وأنه وليّهم الذي لا ولي لهم سواه 


فهو مولاهم الحق, ونصيرهم على عدوهم,

فنعم المولى ونعم النصير. 



فاذا شهدت القلوب من القرآن ملكا عظيما رحيما 

جوادا جميلا هذا شأنه 

فكيف لا تحبّه, 
وتنافس في القرب منه, 

وتنفق أنفاسها في التودد اليه,

ويكون أحب اليها من كل ما سواه, 

ورضاه آثر عندها من رضا كل ما سواه؟

وكيف لا تلهج بذكره,

ويصير الحب والشوق إليه والأنس به

غذاؤها وقوتها ودواؤها,

بحيث إن فقدت ذلك 

فسدت وهلكت, ولم تنتفع بحياتها ؟. "

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الحمد لله الذي لا ينسى من ذكره،
والحمد لله الذي يجيب من رجاه، 

والحمد لله الذي من وثق به لم يكله إلى غيره،
والحمد لله الذي يجزي بالإحسان إحساناً،


والحمد لله الذي يجزي بالصبر نجاة،
والحمد لله الذي يكشف ضُرَّنا بعد كربنا،
والحمد لله الذي يقينا حين يسوء ظننا بأعمالنا،
والحمد لله الذي هو رجاؤنا حين تنقطع الحيل عنا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال العلامة السعـدي - رحمه الله تعالى – في كتابه
( مجموع الفوائد واقـتـناص الأوابد ) ص 38-39 ما نصه:

( سأل سائل: كيف صورة التوكل وتوضيحه؛
فإني لا أكاد أتصور معناه فضلاً عن كوني متصفاً به ؟


فأجيب: معلوم أن الحاجة والضرورة هي التي تدعـو إلى التوكل،

وأنت محتاج لإصلاح دينك في القيام بالواجبات وترك المنهيات،

وإلى إصلاح دنياك في تحصيل الكفاية في المعاش،

فإذا علمت أن الله بكل شيء عليم وعلى كل شيء قدير،

وأنه المتفرد بالعـطاء والمنع وجلب المنافع ودفع المضار،

وهو مع ذلك كامل الحكمة واسع الرحمة أرحم بك من نفسك ومن كل أحد،

ومع ذلك أيضاً؛ فقد أمرك بالتوكل عليه، ووعدك بالكفاية؛

فمتى تحققتَ ذلك تحققاً قلبياً يقينياً؛


فقم بجد واجتهاد في امتثال الأمر واجتـناب النهي بحسب مقدورك، 

وأنت في ذلك معـتمداً غاية الاعتماد بقلبك على الله في حصول ما سعيت فيه وتكميله، 

وواثق به وطامع في فضله في تيسيره لك ما سعيت فيه،

ومتبرئ من حولك وقوتك، عالم أنه لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله،

وأنك وجميع الخلق أضعـف وأعجز من أن تقوموا بأمر من الأمور بغير معـونة الله وتيسيره ؛


فمتى دمت على هذا العمل والاعتماد والتفويض وحسن الظن؛ فقد حققتَ مقام التوكل، 

وكذلك فاصنع في أمور معاشك، اعمل كل ما يناسبك من الأسباب النافعة متوكلاً على الله،

راجياً فضله، مطمئـناً لكـفايته، معتمداً عـليه غاية الاعـتماد، 

راضياً بما قدره ودبره لك من مُسرٍّ ومحزن ، 

والتوكل على هذا الوجه نصف الإيمان، 

والله تعالى قد ضمن الكفاية للمتوكلين،

ومما يـقـوي الـتوكل الدعـاء بقلب حاضر ورجاء قـوي.

والله أعـلم. )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

‏آثار الشيخ العلامة 


عبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي اليماني


 (ط. المجمع)


٢٥ مجلد




‎‪http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=8429‬‏

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عن أنس رضي  الله عنه قال:  سمعت رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:  *” قال الله تعالى:* * يا ابن آدم* 
 *إنك ما  دعوتني ورجوتني*
 * غفرت لك *  *على ما كان  فيك ولا أبالي،* * يا ابن آدم*  *لو بلغت  ذنوبك عَنَانَ السماء* * ثم استغفرتني* 
 *غفرت لك ولا  أبالي،* * يا ابن آدم*  *لو أتيتني  بقراب الأرض خطايا* *ثم لقيتني *  *لا تشرك بي شيئاً*
  
 * لأتيتك  بقرابها مغفرة “ [1]*. 
`````````````````````
([1]) الترمذي 4/122  والدارمي 2/230، 
وحسنه الألباني في صحيح  الجامع 5/548، 
وانظر: تحفة الأحوذي 9/525  
وجامع العلوم والحكم  2/400-418.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إعلانُ الخلافة الإسلاميَّةِ

رؤيةٌ شرعيَّةٌ واقعيَّة



http://t.co/ZVew8r9fZk



للشيخ علوي بن عبدالقادر السقاف

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

@almonajjid:


التحذير من التكفير بغير بيّنة


للشيخ محمد صالح المنجد
جزاه الله تعالى خيرا



http://t.co/6LSPXps4L1

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أسباب الوقوع في الذلِّ المذموم
 

1- الإشراك بالله تعالى 
والابتداع في الدين: 


قال تعالى: 

*﴿* *إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا* *الْعِجْلَ*
*سَيَنَالُهُمْ* *غَضَبٌ* *مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ*
*وَذِلَّةٌ* *فِي* *الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا*
*وَكَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي* *الْمُفْتَرِينَ* *﴾*



[الأعراف: 152] 

قال الطبري: 

( يقول تعالى ذكره:  

*﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ* ﴾ إلهًا  

*﴿ سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ** مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ* ﴾ 

بتعجيل الله لهم ذلك 

*﴿* *وَذِلَّةٌ* ﴾ وهي الهوان، 

لعقوبة الله إياهم على كفرهم بربهم 

*﴿ فِي** الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا* ﴾ 

في عاجل الدنيا قبل آجل الآخرة ) . 


وقال الشاطبي:  

( كلُّ من ابتدع في دين الله، 
فهو ذليل حقير بسبب بدعته،  

وإن ظهر لبادي الرأي عزُّه وجبروته، 
فهم في أنفسهم أذلاء. 

وأيضًا فإنَّ الذلة الحاضرة بين أيدينا 
موجودة في غالب الأحوال،  

ألا ترى أحوال المبتدعة في زمان التابعين،
وفيما بعد ذلك ؟  

حتى تلبسوا بالسلاطين، 
ولاذوا بأهل الدنيا، 
 

ومن لم يقدر على ذلك،
استخفى ببدعته، 
وهرب بها عن مخالطة الجمهور، 
وعمل بأعمالها على التقية )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

التقارب الليبرالي الأشعري الصوفي



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...6&id=684399885

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

من أسباب الوقوع في الذلِّ المذموم


3- النفاق 
والاعتزاز بغير الله سبحانه وتعالى:

قال تعالى:

{ يَقُولُونَ لَئِن رَّجَعْنَا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ
 لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الأَذَلَّ 

وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ 

وَلَكِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ }

[المنافقون: 8].


قال الكلاباذي:

 ( قال الله عز وجل لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الأَذَلَّ، 
فكان الأذل هو الأعز عند نفسه بكثرة أتباعه وكثرة أنصاره..،
 فالذلة 
هي التعزز بمن لا يملك لنفسه ضرًّا ولا نفعًا،
 ولا يملك موتًا 
ولا حياة 
ولا نشورًا، 


فهو كما قال الله عز وجل: 

{ ضَعُفَ الطَّالِبُ وَالْمَطْلُوبُ }

 [الحج: 73]، 

فلا أذلَّ ممن ردَّ إلى نفسه الأمَّارة بالسوء،
 وانفرد في متابعة هواه،
 وظُلمة رأيه،

 وانقطع عمن له العزة، 
فإنَّ العزة لله، ولرسوله، وللمؤمنين..

 فيجوز أن يكون الذلة 
التي أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بالتعوذ منها 

متابعة الهوى في دين الله عز وجل، 
والتعزز بما دون الله تعالى )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

جامع الكتب المصورة: 


مايربو على 60 ألف عنوان
من الكتب والمراجع والموسوعات.... 



http://t.co/Ye0cwX97sz

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

[ 69 ]

 
*س : ما* *دليل علو الشأن*
*وما الذي يجب نفيه عن الله عز وجل ؟*

*جـ : اعلم أن علو الشأن هو ما تضمنه اسمه*
*القدوس السلام الكبير المتعال وما في معناها ،*
*واستلزمته جميع صفات كماله ونعوت جلاله ،*
*فتعالى في أحديته أن يكون لغيره ملك أو قسط منه ،*
*أو يكون عونا له ،* 
*أو ظهيرا أو شفيعا عنده بدون إذنه أو عليه يجير ،*
*وتعالى في عظمته وكبريائه وملكوته وجبروته* 
*عن أن يكون له منازع أو مغالب* 
*أو ولي من الذل أو نصير ،*
*وتعالى في صمديته عن الصاحبة والولد*
*والوالد والكفؤ والنظير ،*
*وتعالى في كمال حياته وقيوميته وقدرته*
*عن الموت والسنة والنوم والتعب والإعياء ،* 
*وتعالى في كمال علمه عن الغفلة والنسيان*
*وعن عزوب مثقال ذرة عن علمه* 
*في** الأرض أو في السماء ،*
*وتعالى في كمال حكمته وحمده عن خلق شيء عبثا*
*وعن ترك الخلق سدى* 
*بلا أمر ولا نهي ولا بعث ولا جزاء ،*
*وتعالى في كمال عدله عن أن يظلم أحدا مثقال ذرة* 
*أو أن يهضمه شيئا من حسناته ،*
*وتعالى في كمال غناه عن أن يُطعَم أو يُرزَق*
*أو يفتقر إلى غيره في شيء ،* 
*وتعالى في جميع ما وصف به نفسه* 
*ووصفه به رسوله عن التعطيل والتمثيل ،*

*وسبحانه وبحمده* 
*وعز وجل وتبارك وتعالى*
*وتنزه وتقدس* 
 
*عن كل ما ينافي إلهيته وربوبيته* 
*وأسماءه الحسنى وصفاته العلى* 

*: {وَلَهُ الْمَثَلُ*

*الْأَعْلَى فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ*
*وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ } ،*

*ونصوص الوحي من الكتاب والسنة* 
*في هذا الباب معلومة مفهومة مع كثرتها وشهرتها .

=======
من أعلام السنة المنشورة 
لاعتقاد الطائفة الناجية المنصورة

للعلامة حافظ حكمي
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*205. اذكر موقف أبي أيوب الأنصاري المشرّف وزوجته ؟*

قالت أم أيوب لأبي أيوب : 

( يا أبا أيوب ،
 أما تسمع ما يقول الناس في عائشة ؟ 
قال : نعم 

وذلك الكذب ،

 أكنتِ فاعلة ذلك يا أم أيوب ؟ 

قالت : لا والله ما كنت لأفعله ،

 قال :

فعائشة خير منك ) .


=======

من كتاب
الأنوار في سيرة النبي المختار


الشيخ سليمان بن محمد اللهيميد
جزاه الله تعالى خيرا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

[ 70 ]
 
*س : ما معنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأسماء الحسنى*
*« من أحصاها دخل الجنة » ؟*
*جـ : قد فسر ذلك بمعاني
منها :*

*حفظها ودعاء الله بها والثناء عليه بجميعها ،*

*ومنها 
أن ما كان يسوغ الاقتداء به كالرحيم والكريم*

*فيمرن العبد نفسه 
على أن يصح له الاتصاف بها فيما يليق به* 

*وما كان يختص به نفسه تعالى 
كالجبار والعظيم والمتكبر ،* 

*فعلى العبد الإقرار بها 
والخضوع لها وعدم التحلي بصفة منها ،* 

*وما كان فيه معنى الوعد كالغفور الشكور* 

*العفو الرؤوف الحليم الجواد الكريم ،* 

*فليقف منه عند الطمع والرغبة ،*

*وما كان فيه معنى الوعيد كعزيز ذي انتقام*

*شديد العقاب سريع الحساب ،*

*فليقف منه عند الخشية والرهبة .*

*ومنها 
شهود العبد إياها وإعطاؤها حقها معرفة وعبودية ،*

*مثاله 
من شهد علو الله تعالى على خلقه وفوقيته عليهم*

*واستواءه على عرشه بائنا من خلقه مع إحاطته بهم* 

*علما وقدرة وغير ذلك ،* 

*وتعبد بمقتضى هذه الصفة بحيث يصير لقلبه صمدا* 

*يعرج إليه مناجيا له مطرقا واقفا بين يديه* 

*وقوف العبد الذليل بين يدي الملك العزيز ،* 

*فيشعر بأن كلمه وعمله صاعد إليه معروض عليه* 

*فيستحي أن يصعد إليه من كلمه وعمله 
ما يخزيه ويفضحه هنالك ،*

*ويشهد نزول الأمر والمراسيم الإلهية*

*إلى أقطار العوالم كل وقت بأنواع التدبير والتصرف* 

*من الإماتة والإحياء والإعزاز والإذلال ،* 

*والخفض والرفع والعطاء والمنع* 

*وكشف البلاء وإرساله ومداولة الأيام بين الناس*

*إلى غير ذلك من التصرفات في المملكة 
التي لا يتصرف فيها سواه ،*

*فمراسيمه نافذة فيها كما يشاء* 

*{ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ
 ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ*

*فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ
 أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا تَعُدُّونَ } ،*


*فمن وفى هذا المشهد حقه معرفة وعبودية*
*فقد استغنى بربه وكفاه ،* 

*وكذلك من شهد علمه المحيط وسمعه وبصره*
*وحياته وقيوميته وغيرها* 

*ولا يُرزق هذا المشهد
إلا السابقون المقربون .

**=======
من أعلام السنة المنشورة 
لاعتقاد الطائفة الناجية المنصورة

للعلامة حافظ حكمي
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم :-


(من هالَه الليلُ أن يكابدَه ، 
أو بخِلَ بالمالِ أن يُنفِقَه ، 
أو جَبُنَ عن العدوِّ أن يقاتلَه ،

فلْيُكثِر من ( سبحان اللهِ وبحمدِه ) 
فإنها أحبُّ إلى اللهِ من جبلِ ذهبٍ 
ينفقُه في سبيل اللهِ عزَّ وجلَّ .)


الراوي: أبو أمامة الباهلي
المحدث: الألباني
المصدر: صحيح الترغيب
الصفحة أو الرقم: 1541
خلاصة حكم المحدث:
 صحيح لغيره

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم :

« للهُ أفرحُ بتوبةِ عبدِه 
من رجل نزل منزلا وبه مهلكة 
ومعه راحلته عليها طعامه وشرابه
 فوضع رأسه فنام نومة 
فاستيقظ وقد ذهبت راحلته 

حتى اشتد عليه الحر والعطش 
أو ما شاء الله 
قال : 
أرجع إلى مكاني
فنام نومة ثم رفع رأسه ،
فإذا راحلته عنده » (1) .

 ==================
(1) رواه البخاري ( 6308 ) ، ومسلم ( التوبة / 3 ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الفخر الرازي 
في "تفسيره"
(17/59-60):

 (اختلفوا في أنهم كيف قالوا في الأصنام
 إنهم شفعاؤنا عن الله !..) 

فذكر صوراً منها قوله:

( ورابعها:

 أنهم وضعوا هذه الأصنام والأوثان 
على صور أنبيائهم وأكابرهم، 
وزعموا أنهم متى اشتغلوا بعبادة هذه التماثيل 
فإن أولئك الأكابر 
تكون شفعاء لهم عند الله تعالى.

ونظيره في هذا الزمان:
 اشتغال كثير من الخلق بتعظيم قبور الأكابر، 
على اعتقادهم أنهم إذا عظَّموا قبورهم
 فإنهم  يكونون لهم شفعاء عند الله) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قوله:
 { قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
لا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ
 وَلا فِي الْأَرْضِ
وَمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِمَا مِنْ شِرْكٍ 
وَمَا لَهُ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ ظَهِيرٍ *
وَلا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِنْدَهُ 
إِلَّا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ }

[ سبأ: 22،23 ].

فأبطل تعالى صور الشرك
 التي يعتقدها المشركون في كل زمان،

وهذه الآية
 قال فيها بعض أهل العلم المتقدمين:
 هذه الآية 
تقطع عروق شجرة الشرك
 لمن عقلها.

=====
هذه الفائدة والتي قبلها
من الكتاب العظيم

هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الرازي في "تفسيره"
(25/254-255):

(واعلم أن المذاهب المفضية 
إلى الشرك أربعة..)
 فذكر ثلاثة 
ثم قال: 

(رابعها:
 قول من قال:

 إنا نعبد الأصنام التي هي صور الملائكة
ليشفعوا لنا، 

فقال تعالى في إبطال قولهم: 
{ وَلا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِنْدَهُ 
إِلَّا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ }

[ سبأ: 34 ]،

فلا فائدة لعبادتكم غير الله،
 فإن الله لا يأذن في الشفاعة 
لمن يعبد غيره،

فبطلبكم الشفاعة 
تفوتون 
على أنفسكم الشفاعة ) 

اهـ كلام الرازي بحروفه.

=====
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/


*************
*قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :*
*( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار* 
*لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)*
 *رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)*
*************

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما أحسن قول شمس الدين ابن القيم (1) 
على هذه الآية: 

{ قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
لا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ
 وَلا فِي الْأَرْضِ
وَمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِمَا مِنْ شِرْكٍ 
وَمَا لَهُ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ ظَهِيرٍ *
وَلا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِنْدَهُ 
إِلَّا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ }

[ سبأ: 22،23 ].


( فكفى بهذه الآية نوراً وبرهاناً 
ونجاةً 
وتجريداً للتوحيد،

وقطعاً لأصول الشرك 
وموارده لمن عقلها،
 والقرآن مملوء من أمثالها ونظائرها،

 ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشعر بدخول الواقع تحته،
 وتضمنه له،
 ويظنونه في نوع وفي قوم 
قد خلوا من قبل ولم يعقبوا وارثاً.

وهذا هو الذي يحول بين القلب 
وبين فهم القرآن.

 ولعمر الله إن كان أولئك قد خلوا 
فقد ورثهم من هو مثلهم
 وشر منهم ودونهم،
 وتناول القرآن لهم كتناوله لأولئك.

ولكن الأمر كما قال عمر بن الخطاب
 – رضي الله عنه -:
إنما تنقض عرى الإسلام عروة عروة؛
 إذا نشأ في الإسلام من لم يعرف الجاهلية، 

وهذا لأنه إذا لم يعرف الجاهلية والشرك،
 وما عابه القرآن وذمه،
وقع فيه وأقره،
 ودعا إليه وصوبه وحسنه،
 وهو لا يعرف أنه هو الذي كان عليه أهل الجاهلية
 أو نظيره أو شر منه،
 أو دونه،
 فينقض بذلك عرى الإسلام عن قلبه ) اهـ.
 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1) :"مدارج السالكين" (1/343-344).

======
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

> قال الفخر الرازي 
> في "تفسيره"
> (17/59-60):
> 
>  (اختلفوا في أنهم كيف قالوا في الأصنام
>  إنهم شفعاؤنا عن الله !..) 
> 
> فذكر صوراً منها قوله:
> 
> ...


سبحان الله تشابه إى حد بعيد

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> هذه مفاهيمنا
> 
> لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
> جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
> 
> في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
> داعية الشرك 
> في هذا الزمان
> الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي
> ...


شكرا لمروركم أستاذ رفيق

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الرازي في "تفسيره"
(26/285):

(اعلم أن الكفار أوردوا على هذا الكلام سؤالاً.
 فقالوا:
نحن لا نعبد هذه الأصنام 
لاعتقاد أنها آلهة تضر وتنفع،
وإنما نعبدها لأجل أنها تماثيل
لأشخاص كانوا عند الله من المقربين، 
فنحن نعبدها
لأجل أن يصير أولئك الأكابر
 شفعاء لنا عند الله.

فأجاب الله تعالى بأن قال:
 { أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ شُفَعَاءَ
 قُلْ أَوَلَوْ كَانُوا
لا يَمْلِكُونَ شَيْئاً 
وَلا يَعْقِلُونَ }

[ الزمر: 43 ].

وتقرير الجواب:
 أن هؤلاء الكفار إما أن يطمعوا بتلك الشفاعة
 من هذه الأصنام،
 أو من أولئك العلماء والزهاد 
الذين جعلت هذه الأصنام تماثيل لهم.

والأول باطل؛
 لأن هذه الجمادات وهي الأصنام
لا تملك شيئاً ولا تعقل شيئاً،
 فكيف يعقل صدور الشفاعة عنها ؟!

والثاني باطل؛
 لأن في يوم القيامة
لا يملك أحدٌ شيئاً، 
ولا يقدر أحدٌ على الشفاعة 
إلا بإذن الله،
 فيكون الشفيع في الحقيقة 
هو الله، 
الذي يأذن في تلك الشفاعة،

 فكان الاشتغال بعبادته أولى
 من الاشتغال بعبادة غيره)

انتهى.

======
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث:

 ومما يتفرع عما أسلفتُ 
ما ذكره الشيخ العلَم تقي الدين ابن تيمية
 في "الجواب الصحيح
 لمن بدّل دين المسيح"
(1/322):

 (والشيطان إنما يضل الناس
 ويغويهم بما يظن أنهم يطيعونه فيه،
 فيخاطب النصارى بما يوافق دينهم، 
ويخاطب من يخاطب من ضلال المسلمين
 بما يوافق اعتقاده،
 وينقله إلى ما يستجيب لهم فيه 
بحسب اعتقادهم، 

ولهذا يتمثل لمن يستغيث من النصارى بجرجس 
في صورة جرجس،
 أو بصورة من يستغيث به من النصارى من أكابر دينهم
 إما بعض البتاركة،
 وإما بعض المطارنة، 
وإما بعض الرهبان، 

ويتمثل لمن يستغيث به من ضلال المسلمين
 بشيخ من الشيوخ 
في صورة ذلك الشيخ،

 كما يتمثل لجماعة ممن أعرفه في صورتي، 
وفي صورة جماعة من الشيوخ
 الذين ذكروا في ذلك.

ويتمثل كثيراً في صورة بعض الموتى،
تارة يقول:
 أنا الشيخ عبد القادر،
 وتارة يقول: 
أنا الشيخ أبو الحجاج الأقصري، 
وتارة يقول:
 أنا الشيخ عدي، 
وتارة يقول: 
أنا أحمد بن الرفاعي،
 وتارة يقول:
 أنا أبو مدْين المغربي،

 وإذا كان يقول: أنا المسيح أو إبراهيم أو محمد،
 فغيرهم بطريق أولى.

والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 ( من رآني في المنام فقد رآني حقاً،
فإن الشيطان لا يتمثل في صورتي )، 

وفي رواية:
 ( في صورة الأنبياء )، 

فرؤيا الأنبياء في المنام حق، 

وأما رؤية الميت في اليقظة 
فهذا جني تمثل في صورته.

وبعض الناس يسمي هذا روحانية الشيخ، 
وبعض الناس يقول: هي رفيقه،

 وكثير من هؤلاء من يقوم من مكانه 
ويدع في مكانة صورة مثل صورته،
 وكثير من هؤلاء ومن هؤلاء من يقول يُرى في مكانين،
 ويرى وافقاً بعرفات وهو في بلده لم يذهب،
 فيبقى الناس الذين لا يعرفون حائرين، 

فإن العقل الصريح يعلم أن الجسم الواحد
 لا يكون في الوقت الواحد في مكانين.

والصادقون قد رأوا ذلك عياناً لا يشكون فيه، 
ولهذا يقع النزاع كثيراً بين هؤلاء وهؤلاء، 
كما قد جرى ذلك غير مرة،
 وهذا صادق فيما رأى وشاهد،
 وهذا صادق فيما دل عليه العقل الصريح،

لكن ذلك المرئي كان جنياً
 تمثل في صورة إنسان ) اهـ.

هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وذكر [ شيخ الإسلام ] 
- رحمه الله - 
في " قاعدة في التوسل والوسيلة" 
من تفصيل ذلك ما يزيد المؤمنين هدى،

ومما قال
(1/174) 
"مجموع الفتاوى": 

( وعند المشركين عُبَّاد الأوثان
 ومن ضاهاهم من النصارى،
 ومبتدعة هذه الأمة في ذلك من الحكايات 
ما يطول وصفه.

فإنه ما من أحدٍ يعتاد دعاء الميت والاستغاثة به
 نبياً كان أو غير نبي
 إلا وقد بلغه من ذلك ما كان من أسباب ضلالة،

كما أن الذين يدعونهم في مغيبهم 
ويستغيثون بهم 
فيرون من يكون في صورتهم، 
أو يظنون أنه في صورتهم،

=====

هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الحافظ الفقيه ابن رجب
 في "شرح الأربعين"
(2/228):

 قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
( إذا سألت فأسأل الله 
وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله )

 هذا منتزع من قوله تعالى:
 { إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ
 وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ }

[ الفاتحة: 5 ]،

 فإن السؤال لله 
هو دعاؤه 
والرغبة إليه،

 والدعاء هو العبادة،
 كذا روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من حديث النعمان بن بشير 
وتلا قوله تعالى: 
{ وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي 
أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ }

[ غافر: 60 ]

خرجه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود
 والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه، 

وخرج الترمذي 
من حديث أنس بن مالك 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( الدعاء مخ العبادة ).


فتضمن هذا الكلام
 أن يسأل الله عز وجل،
ولا يسأل غيره،

وأن يستعان بالله
دون غيره،

 فأما السؤال 
فقد أمر الله بمسألته 
فقال:
 { وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ فَضْلِه }

 [ النساء: 32 ]،

 وفي الترمذي
 عن ابن مسعود مرفوعاً:
 ( سلوا الله من فضله، 
فإن الله يُحب أن يسأل )،

وفيه أيضاً 
عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً:

 ( من لا يسأل الله 
يغضب عليه )، 

وفي حديث آخر: 
( ليسأل أحدكم ربه 
حاجته كلها،
 حتى يسأل شسع نعله إذا انقطع ).


وفي النهي عن مسألة المخلوقين
 أحاديث كثيرة صحيحة، 
وقد بايع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 جماعة من أصحابه
على أن لا يسألوا الناس شيئاً 
منهم: 
أبو بكر الصديق وأبو ذر وثوبان،

 وكان أحدهم يسقط سوطه
 أو خطام ناقته
فلا يسأل أحداً
 أن يناوله إياه).

ثم قال ابن رجب: 
(واعلم أن سؤال الله عز وجل دون خلقه
 هو المتعين؛ 

لأن السؤال 
فيه إظهار الذل من السائل 
والمسكنة 
والحاجة 
والافتقار، 

وفيه الاعتراف بقدرة المسؤول 
على دفع هذا الضرر 
ونيل المطلوب، 
وجلب المنافع 
ودرء المضار.

ولا يصح الذل والافتقار
إلا لله وحده
 لأنه حقيقة العبادة،

وكان الإمام أحمد يقول: 
اللهم كما صنت وجهي عن السجود لغيرك 
فصنه عن المسألة لغيرك ) 

انتهى كلام ابن رجب.

=====
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن حجر الهيتمي المكي 
في "الفتح المبين شرح الأربعين"
(ص172): 

(فمع النظر لذلك
 لا فائدة لسؤال الخلق
 مع التعويل عليهم
فإن قلوبهم كلها بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى،
 ويصرفها على حسب إرادته،

 فوجب أن لا يعتمد في أمر من الأمور
إلا عليه سبحانه وتعالى،
 فإنه المعطي المانع،
 لا مانع لما أعطى
ولا معطي لما منع،
 له الخلق وله الأمر... 

ثم قال:
 (فبقدر ما يميل القلب إلى مخلوق 
يبعد عن مولاه 
لضعف يقينه 
ووقوعه في هوة الغفلة 
عن حقائق الأمور 
التي تيقظ لها أصحاب التوكل واليقين،
فأعرضوا عما سواه 
وأنزلوا جميع حوائجهم
بباب كرمه وجوده ) اهـ.

=====
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي"الفتوحات الوهبية بشرح الأربعين النووية"،
قال إبراهيم بن مرعي المالكي
(ص178):

(وإذا استعنت 
أي: طلبت الإعانة على أمر من أمور الدنيا والدين،
 ولذا حذف المعمول المؤذن بالعموم

( فاستعن بالله )؛
لأنه القادر على كل شيء،
وغيره عاجز عن كل شيء،

 والاستعانة
 إنما تكون بقادر على الإعانة، 

وأما من هو كلٌّ على مولاه
لا يقدر على إنفاذ ما يهواه لنفسه
 فضلاً عن غيره، 

فكيف يؤهل للاستعانة 
أو التمسك بسببه ؟! 

ومن كان عاجزاً عن النفع والدفع عن نفسه،
 فهو عن غيره أعجز،

ليت الفحل يهضم نفسه.

فاستغاثة مخلوق بمخلوق 
كاستعانة مسجون بمسجون،

فلا تستعن
 إلا بمولاك 
فهو دليلك في أخراك وأولاك، 

كيف تستعين بعبد 
مع علمك بعجزه ؟! 

فمن لا يستطيع دفع نازلة عن نفسه 
كيف يدفعها عن غيره،
 من أبناء جنسه ؟! 

فلا تنتصر إلا به 
فهو الولي الناصر،

 ولا تعتصم إلا بحبله
 فإنه العزيز القادر )

انتهى.


=====
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> { مَثَلُ نُورِهِ } الذي يهدي إليه، وهو نور الإيمان والقرآن في قلوب المؤمنين، 
> { كَمِشْكَاةٍ } أي: كوة { فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ } لأن الكوة تجمع نور المصباح بحيث لا يتفرق ذلك 
> { الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ } من صفائها وبهائها 
> { كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ } أي: مضيء إضاءة الدر. 
> { يُوقَدُ } ذلك المصباح، الذي في تلك الزجاجة الدرية
> { مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ } أي: يوقد من زيت الزيتون الذي ناره من أنور ما يكون،
> { لَا شَرْقِيَّةٍ } فقط، فلا تصيبها الشمس آخر النهار، 
> { وَلَا غَرْبِيَّةٍ } فقط، فلا تصيبها الشمس [أول] النهار، 
> وإذا انتفى عنها الأمران، كانت متوسطة من الأرض، 
> ...


*​جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> وقال ابن حجر الهيتمي المكي 
> في "الفتح المبين شرح الأربعين"
> (ص172): 
> 
> (فمع النظر لذلك
>  لا فائدة لسؤال الخلق
>  مع التعويل عليهم
> فإن قلوبهم كلها بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى،
>  ويصرفها على حسب إرادته،
> ...


وإياكم يا أم علي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3 - وقال العلامة أحمد بن علي المقريزي
 المتوفى سنة 845 
صاحب التصانيف 
في كتابه "تجريد التوحيد المفيد"
(ص8):

( وشرك الأمم كله نوعان: 
شرك في الإلهية،
 وشرك في الربوبية.

فالشرك في الإلهية والعبادة 
هو الغالب على أهل الإشراك،
 وهو شرك عبَّاد الأصنام، 
وعبَّاد الملائكة،
وعبَّاد الجن،
وعبَّاد المشايخ والصالحين 
الأحياء والأموات،

والذين قالوا:
 { مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }

[ الزمر: 3 ]

ويشفعوا لنا عنده، 
ولنا بسبب قربهم من الله وكرامته لهم 
قرب وكرامة،

 كما هو المعهود في الدنيا 
من حصول الكرامة والزلفى
 لمن يخدم أعوان الملك، 
وأقاربه وخاصته.

والكتب الإلهية كلها من أولها إلى آخرها
 تبطل هذا المذهب وترده،
 وتقبح أهله، 
وتنص على أنهم أعداء الله تعالى ، 

وجميع الرسل - صلوات الله عليهم -
متفقون على ذلك 
من أولهم إلى آخرهم،

وما أهلك تعالى من الأمم
 إلا بسبب هذا الشرك
 ومن أجله ).

======
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الإمام المقريزي
في كتابه
[ تجريد التوحيد المفيد ]
(ص12-13):

 ( والناس في هذا الباب أعني:
زيارة القبور 
على ثلاثة أقسام:

 قوم يزورون الموتى فيدعون لهم،
وهذه هي الزيارة الشرعية. 

وقوم يزورونهم يدعون بهم،
 فهؤلاء المشركون في الألوهية والمحبة (1)

 وقوم يزورونهم فيدعونهم أنفسهم 

وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( اللهم لا تجعل قبري 
وثناً يُعبد ) 

وهؤلاء هم المشركون في الربوبية ).

 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):يعني بـ(يدعون بهم) الاستشفاع بهم، وسؤالهم الشفاعة والتوسط، 
ولا يعني التوجه بالذوات أو الجاه ونحو ذلك، 
لأن هذا ليس شركاً،
 بل بدعة ووسيلة إلى الشرك.

======
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الشيخ قاسم بن قطلوبغا الحنفي 
في "شرح درر البحار":

 ( إن النذر الذي يقع من أكثر العوام
 بأن يأتي إلى قبر بعض الصلحاء قائلاً:
 يا سيدي فلان!
 إن رُدَّ غائبي أو عوفي مريضي 
فلك من الذهب والفضة
 أو الشمع أو الزيت كذا 
باطل إجماعاً،
لوجوه:
 - إلى أن قال -:

 ( منها ظن أن الميت يتصرف في الأمر،
واعتقادُ هذا كـفر ) 
انتهى، 

نقله عنه جماعة منهم سراج الدين بن نجيم 
في "النهر الفائق شرح كنز الدقائق"،
 وعنه نقل الشوكاني
 في "الدر النضيد"(ص40)
 وغيرهم.

======
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال العلامة محيي السنة 
في الأصقاع اليمانية 
حسين النعمي
 المتوفى سنة 1187هـ
 في كتاب "معارج الألباب 
في مناهج الحق والصواب"
(ص209) 
بعد كلام طويل في الدعاء:

 ( فدعاءُ غير الله تعالى: 
إخراج للدعاء عن محله وموضوعه،

 كقيامه بتلك الصلاة 
على تلك الكيفية 
للمقبور والحجر، 
سواء بسواء،

والفصل بين الصلاة والدعاء: 
فصلٌ بين متآخيين، 
وتفريق بين قدين، 

وإلا فليجعلوا للمقبور 
صلاة وصياماً، ونحوهما، 
يفارق الذم والتشريك، 
ويكون صالحاً 
خالياً عن الفساد والمنكر، 

سبحانك ربنا 
هذا بهتان عظيم ) اهـ.

وكتابه كله في موضوع القبور،وعُبَّاد  ها،
 وفيه من البراهين المنيرة، 
والحجج القويمة
ما يرجع كل ضال كتبت له الهداية 
إلى سواء الصراط.

======
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال [ الإمام الصنعاني ]
في كتابه
"تطهير الاعتقاد عن أدران الإلحاد"
(ص15):
( والنذور بالمال على الميت ونحوه،
 والنحر على القبر،
والتوسل به،
 وطلب الحاجات منه:
 هو بعينه الذي كانت تفعله الجاهلية، 
وإنما يفعلونه لما يسمونه
وثناً وصنماً،
 وفعله القبوريون
لما يسمونه ولياً
 وقبراً 
ومشهداً،

والأسماء لا أثر لها، 
ولا تغير المعاني
 ضرورة لغوية وعقلية وشرعية ) اهـ.

======
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال عالم اليمن
 في القرن الثالث عشر
 محمد بن علي الشوكاني 
في "الدر النضيد 
في إخلاص كلمة التوحيد"
(ص19) 
بعد سياقه الأدلة 
على كفر عباد القبور 
المستشفعين والمستغيثين بأصحابها: 

( فإن قلت:
 إن هؤلاء القبوريين 
يعتقدون أن الله هو الضار النافع،
 والخير والشر بيده،
وإن استغاثوا بالأموات،
 قصدوا إنجاز ما يطلبونه من الله سبحانه.

قلت:

وهكذا كانت الجاهلية،
 فإنهم كانوا يعلمون أن الله هو الضار النافع،
 وأن الخير والشر بيده،
وإنما عبدوا أصنامهم لتقربهم إلى الله زلفى
 كما حكاه الله عنهم في كتابه العزيز.


ثم قال
 (ص21): 

( فإن قلت: 

إن المشركين كانوا لا يقرون بكلمة التوحيد،
 وهؤلاء المعتقدون في الأموات يقرون بها.

قلتُ: 
هؤلاء إنما قالوها بألسنتهم
وخالفوها بأفعالهم،
 فإن من استغاث بالأموات،
 أو طلب منهم
ما لا يقدرُ عليه إلا الله سبحانه، 
عظّمهم
 أو نذر لهم بجزء من ماله،
 أو نحر لهم،

 فقد نزلهم منزلة الآلهة
 التي كان المشركون يفعلون لها هذه الأفعال،

فهو لم يعتقد معنى لا إله إلا الله،
ولا عمل بها،
بل خالفها اعتقاداً وعملاً، 

فهو في قول لا إله إلا الله 
كاذب على نفسه،
 فإنه قد جعل
 إلهاً غير الله ) اهـ.


======
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وللشيخ تقي الدين ابن تيمية وعلماء الحنابلة
 الأقوال المستفيضة
 في كفر متخذ الشفعاء 
والأنداد من الأموات،

 فهاك بعضها تتميماً للمقام:

قال شيخ الإسلام:

 ( من جعل بينه وبين الله
وسائط
يتوكل عليهم،
 يدعوهم،
 ويسألهم 
- كَفَرَ - 
إجماعاً )

نقله عنه جماعة مقررين له، 

ومنهم ابن مفلح في "الفروع"
(6/165)،

 والمرداوي في"الإنصاف"
(10/327)،

 والشيخ مرعي في "غاية المنتهى"
(3/355)، 

وفي "الإقناع وشرحه"
(4/100)،

 ونقله من غير الحنابلة 
ابن حجر الهيتمي المكي
 في "قواطع الإسلام".

======
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الشيخ سليمان
 في "تيسير العزيز الحميد"
(ص194):

 ( وهو إجماع صحيح
ومعلوم بالضرورة من الدين،

 وقد نص العلماء من أهل المذاهب الأربعة
 وغيرهم في باب حكم المرتد
 على أن من أشرك بالله فهو كافر، 

أي: عَبَدَ مع الله غيره
 بنوع من أنواع العبادات.

وقد ثبت بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع
 أن دعاء الله عبادة له،
فيكون
صرفه لغير الله شركاً ) اهـ.

======
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن تيمية 
في "الرسالة السنية":

( فكل من غلا في نبي،
 أو رجل صالح، 
وجعل فيه نوعاً من الإلهية،

مثل أن يقول: 

يا سيدي فلان!
 انصرني، 
أو أغثني،
 أو ارزقني،
 أو اجبرني،
أو أنا في حسبك 
ونحو هذه الأقوال،
فكل هذا شرك وضلال،

يستتاب صاحبه 
فإن تاب وإلا قُتل ) اهـ.

======
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن القيم 
في "مدراج السالكين"
(1/340):

( والذي في قلوب هؤلاء المشركين وسلفهم:
 أن آلهتهم تشفع لهم عند الله، 
وهذا عين الشرك،

وقد أنكر الله عليهم ذلك في كتابه وأبطله،
 وأخبر أن الشفاعة كلها له، 
وأنه لا يشفع عنده أحد 
إلا لمن أذن الله أن يشفع فيه،
 ورضي قوله وعمله،
وهم أهل التوحيد.

وقال:
 وترى المشرك يكذب حالُه وعملُه قولَه،

فإنه يقول:
لا نحبهم كحب الله،
 ولا نسويهم بالله

 ثم يغضب لهم ولحرماتهم
 - إذا انتهكت -
 أعظم مما يغضب لله،
 ويستبشر بذكرهم، 
ويتبشش به،

 سيما إذا ذكر عنهم
ما ليس فيهم 
من إغاثة اللهفات،
 وكشف الكربات،
 وقضاء الحاجات،
 وأنهم الباب بين الله وبين عباده، 

فإنك ترى المشرك يفرح ويُسَرّ 
ويحن قلبه،
 وتهيج منه لواعج التعظيم 
والخضوع لهم والموالاة،

وإذا ذكرت له الله وحده 
وجرَّدت توحيده 
لحقته وحشة،
 وضيق وحرج،

 ورماك بنقص الإلهية التي له،
وربما عاداك.

رأينا والله منهم هذا عياناً، 
ورمونا بعداوتهم، 
وبغوا لنا الغوائل،
والله مخزيهم في الدنيا والآخرة، 

ولم تكن حجتهم إلا أن قالوا
 كما قال إخوانهم:
عاب آلهتنا،

 فقال هؤلاء:
انتقصتم مشايخنا ) اهـ.

======
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الحافظ ابن عبد الهادي
 في كتابه "الصارم المنكي"
 آخر ورقة منه:

 ( قوله - أي السبكي -:
إن المبالغة في تعظيمه واجبة (1)
 
أيريد بها المبالغة بحسب ما يراه كل أحد تعظيماً 
حتى الحج إلى قبره،
 والسجود له 
والطواف له،
واعتقاد أنه يعلم الغيب،
وأنه يعطي ويمنع، 
ويملك لمن استغاث به
 من دون الله الضر والنفع،
 وأنه يقضي حوائج السائلين،
ويفرِّج كربات المكروبين، 
وأنه يشفع فيمن شاء،
ويدخل الجنة من شاء،

 فدعوى وجوب المبالغة في هذا التعظيم 
مبالغة في الشرك،
 وانسلاخ من جملة الدين ) اهـ.

 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):أي:تعظيم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .

======
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الشوكاني
 في "الدر النضيد"
(ص27-28):

(واعلم أن ما حررناه وقررناه 
من أن كثيراً مما يفعله المعتقدون في الأموات
 يكون شركاً، 

قد يخفى على كثيرٍ من أهل العلم،
وذلك لا لكونه خفياً في نفسه، 

بل لإطباق الجمهور على هذا الأمر 
وكونه قد شاب عليه الكبير 
وشب عليه الصغير،
وهو يرى ذلك ويسمعه 
ولا يرى و لا يسمع من ينكره، 
بل ربما يسمع من يرغب فيه،
 ويندب الناس إليه.

وينضم إلى ذلك 
ما يظهره الشيطان للناس
من قضاء حوائج من قصد بعض الأموات 
الذين لهم شهرة وللعامة فيهم اعتقاد،
 وربما يقف جماعة من المحتالين على قبر،
 ويجلبون الناس بأكاذيب 
يحكونها عن ذلك الميت؛
 ليستجلبوا منهم النذور،
 ويستدروا منهم الأرزاق،
 ويقتنصوا النحائر،
 ويستخرجوا من عوام الناس
 ما يعود عليهم وعلى من يعولونه،
 ويجعلون ذلك مكسباً ومعاشاً.

وربما يهولون على الزائر لذلك الميت،
 ويجعلون قبره
بما يعظم في عين الواصلين إليه...

ثم قال:

فبمجوع هذه الأمور مع تطاول الأزمنة، 
وانقراض القرن بعد القرن
 يظن الإنسان في مبادئ عمره 
وأوائل أيامه 
أن ذلك من أعظم القربات،
 وأفضل الطاعات،

 ثم لا ينفعه ما تعلمه من العلم بعد ذلك،
 بل يذهل عن كل حجة شرعية 
تدل على أن هذا هو الشرك بعينه،

 وإذا سمع من يقول ذلك أنكره 
ونبا عنه سمعه،
 وضاق به ذرعه؛

 لأنه يبعد كل البعد أن ينقل ذهنه دفعة واحدة
 في وقت واحد عن شيء يعتقده
من أعظم الطاعات
 إلى كونه من أقبح المقبحات 
وأكبر المحرقات،

 مع كونه قد درج عليه الأسلاف، 
ودب فيه الأخلاف،
 وتعادوته العصور،
 وتناوبته الدهور.



وهكذا كل شيء يقلِّد الناس في أسلافهم،
 ويُحكِّمون العادات المستمرة،
 وبهذه الذريعة الشيطانية، 
والوسيلة الطاغوتية
 بقي المشرك 
من الجاهلية على شركه،
 واليهودي على يهوديته،
 والنصراني على نصرانيته،
 والمبتدع على بدعته، 

وصار المعروف منكراً
 والمنكر معروفاً،

 وتبدلت الأمة بكثير من المسائل الشرعية غيرها، 
وألفوا ذلك ومرنت عليه نفوسهم،
 وقبلته قلوبهم،
 وأنسوا إليه،

حتى لو أراد من يتصدى للإرشاد 
أن يحملهم على المسائل الشرعية البيضاء النقية
 التي تبدلوا بها غيرها 
لنفروا عن ذلك
 ولم تقبله طبائعهم،
 ونالوا ذلك المرشد بكل الكره،
 ومزقوا عرضه بكل لسان )

انتهى كلام العلامة الشوكاني، 
..... 
فعسى الله أن يهدي به أقواماً 
إلى طريقه القويم،
 وصراطه السابل الكريم.

=====
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد يُحسِّن المحدثات 
التي لم يتقرب بها صحابة رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أناسُ ينتسبون إلى العلم،
 في رغبات ونوازع مختلفة،
 وهو كله خطأ على الدين،
 واتباع لسبيل الملحدين، 

فإن هؤلاء الذين أدركوا هذه المدارك،
 وعبروا على هذه المسالك:

إما أن يكونوا أدركوا من فهم الشريعة
ما لم يفهمه الأولون،

 أو حادوا عن
فهمها. 

وهذا الأخير هو الصواب.

إذ المتقدمون من السلف الصالح 
هم كانوا على الصراط المستقيم،
 ولم يفهموا من الأدلة المذكورة
وما أشبهها إلا ما كانوا عليه،

وهذه المحدثات لم تكن فيهم 
ولا عملوا بها (1).

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):عن "الموافقات" للشاطبي(3/73).

=====
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والمحدثات أنواع: 

فمنها الشركي،
 ومنها البدع 
التي تجر إلى الشرك،

 ومنها بدع تقضي على السنن،

 وهذه المحدثات بأنواعها 
لم تكن في زمن الصحابة والتابعين مطلقاً،

فلا كان في زمنهم قبور يُعكف عندها،
 وتبنى القبابُ عليها،
 ويستشفع بأصحابها.

ولا كان عندهم توسل بحرمة الأنبياء والصالحين
 أو جاههم أو ذواتهم، 

ولا كان عندهم تحرٍ للدعاء عند القبور،

ولا كان عندهم هذه الموالد 
والاحتفالات بمناسبتها،

كل هذا
لم يكن عندهم
بإجماع المسلمين،

=====
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال معالي الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في رده على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي*

*قال [ محمد علوي مالكي ]
 (ص31):
*
*(الأدعياء والمتطفلون على بساط الحقيقة كثيرون،
 والحقيقة بريئة منهم،
 ولا تعترف لهم بصحة نسبتهم إليها)،
 ثم قال:
 (ولقد بلينا معشر المسلمين بكثير من هؤلاء،
 يعكرون صفو الأمة ويفرقون بين الجماعات ...)،
 ثم قال:
 (ويدخلون إلى تصحيح مفاهيم الإسلام من باب العقوق) اهـ.*




*أقول:

*لقد عاشت هذه البلاد السعودية
منذ ضم الحجاز 
تحت لواء حكمها على عقيدة واحدة،
 ائتلف عليها جميع رعاياها في شتى أنحائها،
لا تسوءُهم بدعة،
 ولا يؤرقهم عصيان وكفران،

كلهم على كلمة واحدة،
 وجماعة واحدة، 
في صفوٍ من العيش،
 لا تفرقات ولا أحزاب  إقليمية، 
متحابين، 
يصحح مصيبهم مخطئهم،
 ويسدده ويقيله عثرته،
 في ما تختلف فيه الأفهام، 
ويسوغ فيه الاجتهاد والنظر،
 وكانوا متفقين في الأصول، 
لا خلاف بينهم فيها، 
ولا جدال حولها،
 إذ قر قرارها،
 وأجمع المسلمون في هذه البلاد على ذلك،
 لا نعلم مخالفاً لهم بينهم.


ثم ظهر من أثار الفتنة، 
وفرَّق المسلمين،
 وعكَّر صفو الأمة،
 وجعل الجماعة الواحدة جماعات:

 فمَنِ الأدعياء المتطفلون
 الذين فعلوا هذا ؟!
 وجعلوا لا يفتؤون في الصد عن العقيدة 
التي كانت عليها هذه البلاد 
من التوحيد الخالص.

فهذا سهم 
ارتد عليك من جعبتك، 
وقول خشيت أن تُرمى به
 فسارعت إلى الرمي به.

ثم نقول لك: 

من هو الذي يفرِّق الجماعة ؟!
أهو الذي يدعو إلى
عقيدة التوحيد
 وإفراد الله بالعبادة
واتباع الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم

 والاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة، 

حتى تكون الأمة جماعة واحدة 
معبودها واحد:
وهو الله،
وقدوتها واحد:
 هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،
ودليلها واحد،
 وهو الكتاب والسنة،
وتحت راية واحدة هي
راية التوحيد ؟!، 

أم الذي يدعو إلى التعلق بغير الله 
من الأولياء والصالحين،
 وإلى اتباع
الطرق الصوفية المبتدعة
وإلى الاستدلال بالأحاديث الموضوعة، 
والحكايات المكذوبة 
والمنامات الشيطانية
مما تزخر به كتب القوم ؟!

{ فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ
أَحَقُّ بِالْأَمْنِ 
إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ }

[ الأنعام: 81 ].

=====
هذه الفائدة أيضا
من الكتاب العظيم
هذه مفاهيمنا

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات
داعية الشرك 
في هذا الزمان
الصوفي محمد علوي مالكي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فائدة من كتاب
نور التوحيد وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة

تأليف الفقير إلى الله تعالى
د. سعيد بن علي بن وهف القحطاني
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....d=1#post741422

=======
ثمرات التوحيد وفوائده:

التوحيد له فضائل عظيمة، 
وآثار حميدة،
ونتائج جميلة، 
ومن ذلك ما يأتي:

1 ـ خير الدنيا والآخرة من فضائل التوحيد وثمراته.
2 ـ التوحيد هو السبب الأعظم 
لتفريج كربات الدنيا والآخرة،
يدفع الله به العقوبات في الدارين، 
ويبسط به النعم والخيرات.

3 ـ التوحيد الخالص 
يثمر الأمن التام في الدنيا والآخرة،

قال الله عز وجل:

{ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ
وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُواْ إِيمَانَهُم بِظُلْمٍ
أُوْلَـئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ } ([1]).

4 ـ يحصل لصاحبه الهدى الكامل، 
والتوفيق لكل أجر وغنيمة.

5 ـ يغفر الله بالتوحيد الذنوب ويكفر به السيئات، 

ففي الحديث القدسي 
عن أنس رضي الله عنه يرفعه:

“ يا ابن آدم إنك لو أتيتني بقراب الأرض خطايا
ثم لقيتني
لا تشرك بي شيئًا
لأتيتك بقرابها مغفرة ” ([2]).

6 ـ يدخل الله به الجنة، 

فعن عبادة رضي الله عنه قال:
قال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: 

“من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله 
وحده لا شريك له ،
وأن محمدًا عبده ورسوله، 
وأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله 
وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه،
وأن الجنة حق، وأن النار حق،
أدخله الله الجنة على ما كان من العمل” ([3])، 

وفي حديث جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما
عن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أنه قال:

“من مات 
لا يشرك بالله شيئًا
 دخل الجنة” ([4]).

7 ـ التوحيد يمنع دخول النار بالكلية 
إذا كمل في القلب،

ففي حديث عتبان رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:

“... فإن الله حرم على النار من قال:
لا إله إلا الله 
يبتغي
بذلك وجه الله”([5]).

8 ـ يمنع الخلود في النار إذا كان في القلب منه 
أدنى حبة من خردل من إيمان ([6]).

9 ـ التوحيد هو السبب الأعظم 
في نيل رضا الله وثوابه،
وأسعد الناس بشفاعة محمد صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: 

“ من قال
لا إله إلا الله 
خالصًا من قلبه أو نفسه ” ([7]).

10 ـ جميع الأعمال، والأقوال الظاهرة والباطنة 
متوقفة في قبولها وفي كمالها، 
وفي ترتيب الثواب عليها على التوحيد،
فكلما قوي التوحيد 
والإخلاص لله 
كملت هذه الأمور وتمت.

11 ـ يُسَهِّل على العبد فعل الخيرات، 
وترك المنكرات، 
ويسلِّيه عن المصائب،
فالموحد المخلص لله
 في توحيده 
تخف عليه الطاعات ؛
لِمَا يرجو من ثواب ربه ورضوانه،
ويهوِّن عليه ترك ما تهواه النفس من المعاصي؛
لِمَا يخشى من سخط الله وعقابه.

12 ـ التوحيد إذا كمل في القلب
حبب الله لصاحبه الإيمان وزينه في قلبه،
وكرَّه إليه الكفر والفسوق والعصيان،
وجعله من الراشدين.

13 ـ التوحيد يخفف عن العبد المكاره، 
ويهوِّن عليه الآلام، 
فبحسب كمال التوحيد في قلب العبد 
يتلقى المكاره والآلام بقلب منشرح ونفس مطمئنة، 
وتسليمٍ ورضًا بأقدار الله المؤلمة،
وهو من أعظم أسباب انشراح الصدر.

14 ـ يحرِّر العبد من رِقّ المخلوقين والتعلُّقِ بهم، 
وخوفهم ورجائهم، والعمل لأجلهم، 
وهذا هو العزُّ الحقيقي، والشرف العالي، 
ويكون مع ذلك
متعبدًا لله 
لا يرجو سواه ،
ولا يخشى إلا إيَّاه ، 
وبذلك يتمُّ فلاحه، ويتحقق نجاحه.

15 ـ التوحيد إذا كمل في القلب، 
وتحقَّق تحققًا كاملاً 
بالإخلاص التام 
فإنه يصير القليل من عمل العبد كثيرًا،
وتضاعف أعماله وأقواله الطيبة
بغير حصر، ولا حساب.

16 ـ تكفَّل الله لأهل التوحيد بالفتح،
 والنصر في الدنيا،
والعز والشرف، وحصول الهداية،
 والتيسير لليسرى، 
وإصلاح الأحوال،
 والتسديد في الأقوال والأفعال.

17 ـ الله عز وجل يدافع عن الموحدين أهل الإيمان 
شرور الدنيا والآخرة،
ويمنُّ عليهم بالحياة الطيبة، 
والطمأنينة إليه، والأُنس بذكره.

قال العلامة السعدي رحمه الله:

" وشواهد هذه الجمل من الكتاب والسنة
كثيرة معروفة، 
والله أعلم " ([8]).

وقال ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

"وليس للقلوب سرور ولذة تامة
 إلا في محبة الله تعالى ،
والتقرب إليه بما يحبه ، 
ولا تتم محبة الله 
إلا بالإعراض عن كل محبوب سواه،
وهذا حقيقة
لا إله إلا الله"([9]).
 
************************
 ([1]) سورة الأنعام، الآية: 82.

([2]) الترمذي، كتاب الدعوات،
 باب فضل التوبة والاستغفار، 5/548، برقم 3540، 
وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي، 3/176، 
وسلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة، برقم 127، 128.

([3]) متفق عليه: البخاري، كتاب الأنبياء،
 باب قوله تعالى: {يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ} 4/168، برقم 3252،
ومسلم، كتاب الإيمان، 
باب الدليل على أن من مات على التوحيد دخل الجنة قطعًا، 1/57، برقم 28.

([4]) مسلم، كتاب الإيمان،
 باب من مات لا يشرك بالله شيئًا دخل الجنة، 1/94 برقم 93.

([5]) متفق عليه: البخاري،
 كتاب الصلاة، باب المساجد في البيوت، 1/126، برقم 425،
ومسلم، كتاب المساجد ومواضع الصلاة،
 باب الرخصة في التخلف عن الجماعة بعذر، 1/455-456، برقم 33.

([6]) انظر: صحيح البخاري، كتاب التوحيد، 
باب قول الله تعالى: {لِمَا خَلَقْتُ بِيَدَيَّ}، برقم 7410، 
وصحيح مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، 
باب معرفة طريق الرؤية، 1/170، برقم 183، ورقم 193.

([7]) البخاري، كتاب العلم، باب الحرص على الحديث، 1/38، برقم 99.
([8]) القول السديد في مقاصد التوحيد ص25.
([9]) مجموع الفتاوى، 28/32.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فائدة أخرى من كتاب
نور التوحيد وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة

تأليف الفقير إلى الله تعالى
د. سعيد بن علي بن وهف القحطاني

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....d=1#post741422

=======
من المعلوم عند جميع العقلاء 

أن كل ما عُبِدَ من دون الله 
من الآلهة ضعيف 
من كل الوجوه،
وعاجز 
ومخذول،

وهذه الآلهة 
لا تملك لنفسها ولا لغيرها
شيئًا من ضر
أو نفع،
أو حياة
أو موت،
أو إعطاء
أو منع،
أو خفض 
أو رفع،
أو عزّ 
أو ذلّ، 

وأنها لا تتصف بأي صفة من الصفات 
التي يتصف بها
الإله الحق،
فكيف يُعْبدُ مَنْ هَذه حَالُه ؟ 
وكيف يُرجى أو يُخاف من هذه صفاته ؟
وكيف يُسئَل من لا يسمع 
ولا يبصر 
ولا يعلم شيئًا([1]).

وقد بيّن الله عز وجل
 ضعف وعجز 
كل ما عبد من دونه 

أكمل بيان،

فقال سبحانه: 

{قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ
مَا لاَ يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا 
وَلاَ نَفْعًا
وَاللَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ* }* ([2])، 

وقال عز وجل:

{ أَيُشْرِكُونَ 
مَا لاَ يَخْلُقُ شَيْئاً 
وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ،
وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ لَهُمْ نَصْرًا 
وَلاَ أَنفُسَهُمْ يَنصُرُونَ،

وَإِن تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى الْهُدَى 
لاَ يَتَّبِعُوكُمْ 
سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْكُمْ أَدَعَوْتُمُوهُ  مْ
 أَمْ أَنتُمْ صَامِتُونَ، 

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ 
عِبَادٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ 
فَادْعُوهُمْ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  واْ لَكُمْ
إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ، 

أَلَهُمْ أَرْجُلٌ يَمْشُونَ بِهَا 
أَمْ لَهُمْ أَيْدٍ يَبْطِشُونَ بِهَا 
أَمْ لَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا
أَمْ لَهُمْ آذَانٌ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا
قُلِ ادْعُواْ شُرَكَاءَكُمْ 
ثُمَّ كِيدُونِ فَلاَ تُنظِرُونِ، 

إِنَّ وَلِيِّـيَ اللَّهُ 
الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْكِتَابَ
وَهُوَ يَتَوَلَّى الصَّالِحِينَ، 

وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ
لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَكُمْ 
وَلا أَنفُسَهُمْ يَنْصُرُونَ،

وَإِن تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى الْهُدَى 
لاَ يَسْمَعُواْ
وَتَرَاهُمْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ 
وَهُمْ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ *}* ([3])،

وقال عز وجل:

{ وَاتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً 
لا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا 
وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ 
وَلا يَمْلِكُونَ لأَنفُسِهِمْ ضَرًّا 
وَلا نَفْعًا 
وَلا يَمْلِكُونَ مَوْتًا 
وَلا حَيَاةً
 وَلا نُشُورًا } ([4]).

وهي مع هذه الصفات 
لا تملك كشف الضر عن عابديها
ولا تحويله إلى غيرهم 

{ قُلِ ادْعُواْ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُم مِّن دُونِهِ 
فَلاَ يَمْلِكُونَ 
كَشْفَ الضُّرِّ عَنكُمْ
وَلاَ تَحْوِيلاً } ([5]).

************************
 ([1]) انظر: تفسير ابن كثير 2/83، 219، 277، 417، 3/47، 211، 310،
وتفسير السعدي 2/327، 420، 3/290، 451 ،5/279 ، 457 ،6/153 ،
و أضواء البيان للشنقيطي ، 2/482، 3/101، 322، 598، 5/44، 6/268.

([2]) سورة المائدة، الآية: 76.
([3]) سورة الأعراف، الآيات: 191-198.
([4]) سورة الفرقان، الآية: 3.
([5]) سورة الإسراء، الآية: 56.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فائدة أخرى من كتاب
نور التوحيد وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة

تأليف الفقير إلى الله تعالى
د. سعيد بن علي بن وهف القحطاني

 http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....d=1#post741422

=======
الذي يستحق العبادة 
وحده من يملك القدرة على كل شيء،
والإحاطة بكل شيءٍ، 
وكمال السلطان
 والغلبة 
والقهر 
والهيمنة 
على كل شيءٍ، 
والعلم بكل شيء،
ويملك الدنيا والآخرة،
والنفع
والضر،
 والعطاء 
والمنع 
بيده وحده،

فمن كان هذا شأنه
 فإنه حقيق بأن يُذكَر فلا يُنسى،
ويُشكر فلا يُكفر،
 ويُطاع فلا يُعصى،
ولا يُشرك معه غيره ([1]).

وصفات الكمال المطلق لله تعالى،
 لا يحيط بها أحد، 
ولكن منها على سبيل المثال:

( أ ) المتفرد بالألوهية:
لا يستحق الألوهية إلا الله وحده ،
الحي الذي لا يموت أبدًا، 
القيوم الذي قام بنفسه 
واستغنى عن جميع المخلوقات،
وهي مفتقرة إليه في كل شيء،

ومن كمال حياته وقيوميته
أنه لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم،

وجميع ما في السَّماوات والأرض عبيده،
وتحت قهره وسلطانه:

{ إِن كُلُّ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ
إِلاّ آتِي الرَّحْمَنِ عَبْدًا،
لَقَدْ أَحْصَاهُمْ وَعَدَّهُمْ عَدًّا } ([2]).

ومن تمام ملكه
 وعظمته 
وكبريائه
أنه لا يشفع عنده أحد إلا بإذنه ،
فكل الوجهاء والشفعاء عبيد له،
لا يقدمون على شفاعة حتى يأذن لهم،
ولا يأذن إلا لمن ارتضى،
وعلمه تعالى محيط بجميع الكائنات، 
ولا يطلع أحد على شيء من علمه
إلا ما أطلعهم عليه،
ومن عظمته 
أن كرسيه وسع السَّماوات والأرض،
وأنه قد حفظهما وما فيهما من مخلوقات،
ولا يثقله حفظهما،
 بل ذلك سهل عليه يسير لديه، 
وهو القاهر لكل شيء، 
العلي بذاته على جميع مخلوقاته، 
والعلي بعظمته وصفاته،
العلي 
الذي قهر المخلوقات
 ودانت له الموجودات،
العظيم الجامع لصفات العظمة والكبرياء،

وقد دلّ على هذه الصفات العظيمة
قوله تعالى: 
{ اللَّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ 
لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ 
لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ 
مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ 
يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ 
وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء
وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ 
وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا 
وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ } ([3]).

************************

([1]) انظر: تفسير البغوي 1/237، 3/71، 2/88، 372، 
وابن كثير 1/309، 2/572، 3/42، 2/127، 435، 570، 1/344، 2/138،
وتفسير السعدي 1/313، 7/686، 2/381، 3/397، 4/204، 6/364، 1/356، 2/372،
وأضواء البيان 2/187، 3/271.

([2]) سورة مريم، الآيتان: 93، 94.
([3]) سورة البقرة، الآية: 255.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فائدة أخرى من كتاب
نور التوحيد وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة

تأليف الفقير إلى الله تعالى
د. سعيد بن علي بن وهف القحطاني
 
 http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....d=1#post741422
=======

مُسْبِغ النعم المستحق للعبادة:

من الحكمة في دعوة المشركين إلى الله تعالى
لفت أنظارهم وقلوبهم إلى نعم الله العظيمة: 
الظاهرة والباطنة، والدينية والدنيوية. 
فقد أسبغ على عباده جميع النعم: 
{وَمَا بِكُم مِّن نِّعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ }([1])،

وسخر هذا الكون وما فيه من مخلوقات لهذا الإنسان.

وقد بيّن سبحانه هذه النعم، 
وامتن بها على عباده،
وأنه المستحق للعبادة وحده ، 

ومما امتن به عليهم ما يأتي:
  
أولاً: على وجه الإجمال:

قال الله عز وجل:
{هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُم مَّا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً...}([2])،

{ أَلَمْ تَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُم
مَّا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ

وَأَسْبَغَ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعَمَهُ
 ظَاهِرَةً وَبَاطِنَةً }([3])، 

{ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُم 
مَّا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا مِّنْهُ 
إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ } ([4]).

فقد شمل هذا الامتنان جميع النعم:
الظاهرة والباطنة، الحسّيّة والمعنوية،
فجميع ما في السماوات والأرض 
قد سُخِّر لهذا الإنسان، 
وهو شامل لأجرام السماوات والأرض، 
وما أودع فيهما من:
 الشمس والقمر والكواكب، 
والثوابت والسيارات، 
والجبال والبحار والأنهار،
وأنواع الحيوانات،
 وأصناف الأشجار والثمار،
وأجناس المعادن،
 وغير ذلك مما هو من مصالح بني آدم، 
ومصالح ما هو من ضروراتهم
 للانتفاع والاستمتاع والاعتبار.

وكل ذلك دالّ 
على أن 
الله وحده
 هو المعبود

الذي لا تنبغي العبادة
 والذلّ 
والمحبة 
إلا له،

وهذه أدلة عقلية لا تقبل ريبًا ولا شكًا 
على أن 
الله هو الحق، 
وأن ما يدعى من دونه هو الباطل ([5]): 

{ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ
هُوَ الْحَقُّ 
وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ هُوَ الْبَاطِلُ
وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ
الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ }([6]).

ثانيًا: على وجه التفصيل:
ومن ذلك قوله تعالى:
{ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ
وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً 
فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَّكُمْ 
وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ لِتَجْرِيَ فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ 
وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الأَنْهَارَ، 
وَسَخَّر لَكُمُ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ دَآئِبَينَ
وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ، 
وَآتَاكُم مِّن كُلِّ مَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُ 
وَإِن تَعُدُّواْ نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ
لاَ تُحْصُوهَا
إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ }([7]).

وقال عز وجل بعد أن ذكر نعمًا كثيرة: 
{ وَهُوَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ الْبَحْرَ لِتَأْكُلُواْ مِنْهُ لَحْمًا طَرِيًّا 
وَتَسْتَخْرِجُو  اْ مِنْهُ حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا 
وَتَرَى الْفُلْكَ مَوَاخِرَ فِيهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ 
وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ ،
وَأَلْقَى فِي الأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَن تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ 
وَأَنْهَارًا وَسُبُلاً 
لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ ، 
وَعَلامَاتٍ وَبِالنَّجْمِ هُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ، 
أَفَمَن يَخْلُقُ كَمَن لاَّ يَخْلُقُ 
أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ ، 
وَإِن تَعُدُّواْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ
لاَ تُحْصُوهَا 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ }([8]).

أفمن يخلق هذه النعم 
وهذه المخلوقات العجيبة 
كمن لا يخلق شيئًا منها ؟

ومن المعلوم قطعًا 
أنه لا يستطيع فرد من أفراد العباد 
أن يحصي ما أنعم الله به عليه 
في خلق عضو من أعضائه،
 أو حاسة من حواسه، 
فكيف بما عدا ذلك من النعم 
في جميع ما خلقه في بدنه، 
وكيف بما عدا ذلك من النعم الواصلة إليه
في كل وقت على تنوعها واختلاف أجناسها ؟ ([9]).

ولا يسع العاقل بعد ذلك
إلا أن يعبد الله 
الذي أسدى لعباده هذه النعم
ولا يشرك به شيئًا؛
لأنه 
المستحق للعبادة 
وحده سبحانه.

************************
 ([1]) سورة النحل، الآية: 53.
([2]) سورة البقرة، الآية: 29.
([3]) سورة لقمان، الآية: 20.
([4]) الجاثية: الآية: 13.

([5]) انظر: تفسير البغوي 1/59، 3/72،
 وابن كثير 3/451، 4/149، والشوكاني 1/60، 4/420،
والسعدي 1/69، 6/161، 7/21، 
وأضواء البيان للشنقيطي 3/225-253.

([6]) سورة الحج، الآية: 62، وانظر: سورة لقمان، الآية: 30.
([7]) سورة إبراهيم، الآيات: 32-34.
([8]) سورة النحل، الآيات: 14-18، وانظر: الآيات: 3-12 من السورة نفسها.
([9]) انظر: فتح القدير 3/154، 3/110، وأضواء البيان 3/253.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فائدة أخرى من كتاب
نور التوحيد وظلمات الشرك
في ضوء الكتاب والسنة

تأليف الفقير إلى الله تعالى
د. سعيد بن علي بن وهف القحطاني

 http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....d=1#post741422
======

أسباب ووسائل الشرك:

حذر النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم
عن كل ما يوصل إلى الشرك ويسبب وقوعه، 
وبين ذلك بيانًا واضحًا، 
ومن ذلك على سبيل الإيجاز ما يأتي:

1 ـ الغلو في الصالحين 
هو سبب الشرك بالله تعالى،

فقد كان الناس منذ أُهبِطَ آدم صلّى الله عليه وسلّم
إلى الأرض على الإسلام،

قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما:
“ كان بين آدم ونوح عشرة قرون
كلهم على الإسلام ”([1]).

وبعد ذلك
تعلَّق الناس بالصالحين، 
ودبَّ الشرك في الأرض،

فبعث الله نوحًا صلّى الله عليه وسلّم 
يدعو إلى
عبادة الله وحده ،
وينهىعن عبادة ما سواه ([2])،

وردّ عليه قومه:
{ وَقَالُواْ لا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ
وَلا تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا 
وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا }([3]).

وهذه أسماء رجال صالحين من قوم نوح، 
فلما هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم
أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم التي كانوا يجلسون فيها أنصابًا،
وسموها بأسمائهم، ففعلوا،
ولم تُعبد حتى إذا هلك أولئك
 ونُسِيَ العلم عُبِدت ([4]).
وهذا سببه
 الغلو في الصالحين ؛

فإن الشيطان يدعو إلى الغلو في الصالحين 
وإلى عبادة القبور، 
ويُلقي في قلوب الناس 
أن البناء والعكوف عليها 
من محبة أهلها
 من الأنبياء والصالحين، 
وأن الدعاء عندها مستجاب،

ثم ينقلهم من هذه المرتبة
إلى الدعاء بها 
والإقسام على الله بها،

وشأن الله أعظم 
من أن يُسأل
 بأحد من خلقه،

فإذا تقرر ذلك عندهم
نقلهم إلى
دعاء صاحب القبر
وعبادته
وسؤاله الشفاعة من دون الله،
واتخاذ قبره وثنًا 
تُعلَّق عليه الستور،
ويطاف به ،
 ويُستلم ويُقبَّل ،
 ويُذبَح عنده ، 

ثم ينقلهم من ذلك 
إلى مرتبة رابعة:

وهي دعاء الناس إلى
عبادته
 واتخاذه عيدًا،

ثم ينقلهم إلى أن
من نهى عن ذلك
فقد تَنَقَّصَ أهل هذه الرتب العالية 
من الأنبياء والصالحين،
وعند ذلك يغضبون ([5]).

ولهذا حذّر الله عباده من الغلو في الدين،
والإفراط بالتعظيم بالقول أو الفعل أو الاعتقاد،
ورفع المخلوق عن منزلته التي أنزله الله تعالى، 

كما قال تعالى: 

{ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ 
لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ 
وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ
إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ 
وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ }([6]).

************************
 ([1]) أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك، كتاب التاريخ، 2/546،
وقال: هذا حديث صحيح على شرط البخاري ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبي،
وذكره ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية 1/101، وعزاه إلى البخاري،
 وانظر: فتح الباري 6/372.

([2]) انظر: البداية والنهاية لابن كثير 1/106.
([3]) سورة نوح، الآية: 23.
([4]) البخاري مع الفتح، كتاب التفسير، سورة نوح، 8/667، برقم 4920.
([5]) انظر: تفسير الطبري 29/62، وفتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد ص246.
([6]) سورة النساء، الآية: 171.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*هذه الفائدة من كتاب**

حوار مع المالكي* 

*في ردِّ** ضلالاته ومنكراته*


*فضيلة الشيخ :* 
*عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151-40/

*****************

وإذا كان المالكي 
يدَّعي شيئاً من ذلك
 بما يقوله في دروسه ، 
وبما يكتبه في مؤلفاته ،
 فإن دعواه باطلة . 

لقد جعل رسول الله إلهاً 
مع الله 
في ربوبيته وألوهيته ،

 وأخذ يقرِّر مشروعية بدع ومحدثات 
ما كان لها وجود
 في عهد رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
ولا عهد أصحابه
 وأتباعهم ،
 وادَّعى أن فيها خيرا ، 
وفيها فضلا ، 
وفيها أجرا وثوابا.

إنه بذلك بين أمرين 
وكلاهما شر ،
 وأحلاهما المر ، 

إما أنه يعتقد صدق ما يقول 

فيكون بذلك قادحاً 
في كمال الرسالة 
مدعياً على سبيل الاستلزام 
تقصير رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم في أدائها ; 

حيث لم يبين لأمته 
ما في هذه البدع والمحدثات 
من الفضل والأجر والخير الكثير
 على حدِّ زعمه .
وإما أن يكون المالكي كاذباً 
فيما يقول بينه وبين نفسه ، 

ولكنها الرغبة في الوجاهة 
والظهور،
ودعوى الولاية 
والدراية ،
 وللتضليل على العامة ،
 والتلبيس عليهم 
بترهات يخرج عليهم بها 
في لباس الولي 
المطلِّع على أسرار الكون
 وخصائصه ،

 ليقدموا له ثمن ذلك 
لحس الأيدي 
وانحناءات التعظيم
 والتبجيل ،

 وطلب البركة في أثوابه وآثاره، 

كما هو الحال 
فيما نراه ونسمعه منه وعنه،

فيا ويله 
من هذا الغرض السيئ ،
 وهذا الاتجاه الأثيم ، 

والله حسيبه وكافيه ،
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
العلي العظيم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*مجدد ملة عمرو بن لُحي* 
*وداعية الشرك في هذا الزمان*
[ محمد علوي مالكي ]

*
للعلامة الشيخ*
*سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=546

ولقراءة الرسالة 
انظر أسفل الصفحة

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151-37/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*هذه الفائدة أيضا من كتاب
**
حوار مع المالكي* 

*في ردِّ** ضلالاته ومنكراته*


*فضيلة الشيخ :* 
*عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151-40/

*****************
  وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
في معرض 
كلامه على صلاة الرغائب 
ما نصه :

" وأما صلاة الرغائب فلا أصل لها ،
 بل هي محدثة ، 
فلا تستحب لا جماعة ولا فرادى " ،

إلى أن قال :

 "  فلو أن جماعة اجتمعوا بعض الليالي 
على صلاة تطوع 
من غير أن يتخذوا ذلك عادة راتبة
 تشبه السنة الراتبة لم يكره ،

لكن اتخاذ عادة دائرة 
بدوران الأوقات مكروه ،
 لما فيه من تغيير الشريعة ،
 وتشبيه غير المشروع بالمشروع ، 

ولو ساغ ذلك
 لساغ أن يعمل صلاة أخرى وقت الضحى ،
 أو بين الظهر والعصر ،
 أو تراويح في شعبان ،
 أو أذان في العيدين ،
 أو حج إلى صخرة بيت المقدس ، 
وهذا تغيير لدين الله ،
 وتبديل له ،
 وهكذا القول
 في ليلة المولد وغيرها " ،

إلى أن قال : 
" فمن جعل شيئاً ديناً وقربة 
بلا شرع من الله ،
 فهو ضال مبتدع ،

 وهو الذي عناه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله :
 " كل بدعة ضلالة " ،

 فالبدعة ضد الشرع ،
والشرع ما أمر الله به ورسوله ، 
أمر واجب إيجاب أو أمر استحباب ،
وإن لم يُفعل على عهده
كالاجتماع في التراويح على إمام واحد ،
 وجمع المصحف ، 
وقتل أهل الردة والخوارج ، 
ونحو ذلك ،

وما لم يشرعه الله ورسوله
 فهو بدعة وضلالة ،
 مثل تخصيص مكان 
أو زمان
 واجتماع على عبادة فيه ،
 كما خص الشارع أوقات الصلوات
 وأيام الجمع والأعياد " [1].


==============
[1]  - المجموع ، ج 23 ، ص 132 – 133 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*هذه الفائدة أيضا من كتاب**
**
حوار مع المالكي* 

*في ردِّ** ضلالاته ومنكراته*


*فضيلة الشيخ :* 
*عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151-40/

*****************


وقال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله 
في موضع آخر 
ما نصه :

" وأيضاً فإن الله عاب على المشركين شيئين :
 أحدهما أنهم أشركوا به مالم ينزل به سلطاناً .
 الثاني تحريمهم مالم يحرمه الله ،

 كما بينه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في حديث عياض عن مسلم ،

 وقال : 
{ سَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا 
لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكْنَا وَلا آبَاؤُنَا 
وَلا حَرَّمْنَا مِنْ شَيْءٍ } [1] ،

 فجمعوا بين الشرك والتحريم ،

والشرك يدخل فيه
 كل عبادة لم يأذن بها الله ،

 فإن المشركين يزعمون أن عبادتهـم إما واجبـة و إما مستحبة ،
 ثم منهم من عبد غير الله ليتقرب به إلى الله ، 
منهم من ابتدع ديناً عبد به الله ، 
كما أحدثت النصارى من العبادات .

 وأصل الضلال في أهل الأرض
 إنما نشأ من هذين: 
إما اتخاذ دين لم يشرعه الله ،
أو تحريم مالم يحرمه .

 ولهذا كان الأصل 
الذي بنى عليه أحمد وغيره مذاهبهم ;
 أن الأعمال عبادات وعادات ، 
فالأصل في العبادات لا يشرع منها
 إلا ما شرعه الله ،

 والأصل في العادات لا يحظر منها
 إلا ما حظره الله ،

 وهذه المواسم المحدَثة 
إنما نهى عنها
 لما أُحدِثَ فيها من الدين
 الذي يُتقرب به " [2] اهـ .


==============
[1]  - سورة الأنعام ، الآية : 148 .
[2]  - المجموع ، ج 4 ، ص 195 – 196 .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

موفق إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بورك فيكم أستاذ علاوة
======
*هذه الفائدة أيضا من كتاب**
**
حوار مع المالكي* 

*في ردِّ** ضلالاته ومنكراته*


*فضيلة الشيخ :* 
*عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151-40/

*****************
قال الشاطبي 
رحمه الله تعالى
 في الاعتصام  

(  فإذا ثبت أن المصالح المرسلة 
ترجع إما إلى حفظ ضروري ،
 من باب الوسائل أو التخفيف ، 

فلا يمكن إحداث البدع من جهتها ،
 ولا الزيادة في المندوبات ، 

لأن البدع من باب الوسائل ، 
لأنها متعبد بها بالفرض ،
ولأنها زيادة في التكليف
 وهو مضاد للتخفيف ،

 فحصل من هذا كله 
ألا تعلُّق للمبتدع 
بباب المصالح المرسلة
إلا القسم الملغي باتفاق العلماء ،
 وحسبك به متعلقاً ،
 والله الموفق .

وبذلك كله يعلم من قصد الشارع

أنه لم يكل شيئاً من التعبدات 
إلى آراء العباد 

فلم يبقَ إلا الوقوف عند ما حده ، 

والزيادة عليه بدعة،
 كما أن النقصان منه بدعة )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*هذه الفائدة أيضا من كتاب**
**
حوار مع المالكي* 

*في ردِّ** ضلالاته ومنكراته*


*فضيلة الشيخ :* 
*عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151-40/

*****************

*الدليل العشرون 
مناقشته ثم رده* :-


وذكر المالكي الدليل العشرين بقوله :

*الدليل العشرون :*
 أن الاحتفال بالمولد إحياء لذكرى المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وذلك مشروع عندنا في الإسلام ، 
فأنت ترى أن أكثر أعمال الحج 
إنما هي إحياء لذكريات مشهودة ومواقف محمودة ،
 فالسعي بين الصفا والمروة ورمي الجمرات والذبح بمنى ; 
كلها حوادث ماضية سابقة يحي المسلمون ذكراها 
بتجديد صورتها في الواقع .اهـ .


لقد كنا نحسن الظن بالمالكي ،
 وبأنه على مستوى طيب من العلم والفهم والإدراك ،
 ولكننا بعد ان قرأنا له ما سجلته
يده الزائغة المشلولة 
ويراعه المسموم ، 
أدركنا أن الرجل في غياهب الجهالات والضلالات ،
 ومن أطوع جنود إبليس
 للدعوة إلى الشرك بالله ،
والزج بالأمة إلى جاهلية جهلاء ، 
بل إلى ما لم تكن عليه جاهلية أبي جهل وأبي لهب وأبي بن خلف
 وغيرهم من أقطاب الكفر والشرك والطغيان ،

وإنما إلى جاهلية 
تكفر بوحدانية الله تعالى في ربوبيته ، 
حينما ينادي المالكي وأتباعه 
بأن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم ، شريك لله
في مقاليد السموات والأرض، 
وأن له حق الإقطاع في الجنة ،
وأن له العلم الشامل ،
 ومن ذلك علم اللوح والقـلم والروح 
والأمـور الخمسة التي ذكر الله اختصاصه بها ، 
وأن قبره أفضل من الكعبة ، 
وليلة مولده أفضل من ليلة القدر ، 
وأنه نور لا ظل له في شمس ولا قمر ، 
إلى آخر ترهات المالكي وأباطيله ، 
ومحدثاته وغرائبه وعجائبه 
مما ذكره في كتابه السيء 
( الذخائر المحمدية ) ،

وإلى جاهلية 
تكفر بوحدانية الله تعالى في ألوهيته ; 
حينما يعطي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من التقديس والإجلال 
ما يجب أن يختص الله تعالى به ،

 فيعتبره الملجأ 
والملاذ 
ومفرّج الكربات العظام ،
 وأنه إن توقف 
عن تفريج الكربة 
فمن ذا يُسأل بعده .

قال إمامه البوصيري :

يا أكرم الخلق ما لي من ألوذ به 
 سواكَ عند حلول الحادث العمم

وقال إمامه البكري :

ونــــادِه إن أزمـــة أنــشـبــت 
 أظفارها واستحكم المعضل 

قـد مسنـي الكــرب وكـم مـرة
فـرّجتَ كرباً بعضه يعضل

عجِّـل بإذهـاب الذي أشـتـكـي 
 فإن توقـفـت فـمن ذا أســأل


كم أنا متألم من قسوتي على المالكي ، 
ووصفه بأوصاف مؤلمة ،

ولكنه الغضب في سبيل الله تعالى ،
 والقسوة في مجال توحيد الله تعالى ، 
والغيرة على حقوق الله تبارك وتعالى ، 
والتأسي بعبد الله ورسوله نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 فقد كان شديد الغيرة على حقوق الله ،
 شديد الحرص على حماية جناب التوحيد ،
 شديد الحرص على أن تعرف أمته منزلته 
التي أنزله الله إياها .

ففي سنن النسائي بسند جيد
 عن أنس رضي الله عنه ، 

أن ناساً قالوا :
 يا رسول الله ، يا خيرنا ، و ابن خيرنا ،
 وسيدنا وابن سيدنا ،
 فقال : 
*" يا أيها الناس قولوا بقولكم 
**ولا يستهوينكم الشيطان** ،
 أنا محمد عبد الله ورسوله ،
**ما أحب أن ترفعوني فوق منزلتي**
 التي أنزلني الله عز وجل* " ،

فقد أنكر صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم 
قولهم هذا الإطراء ،
 وعلل ذلك بأن الشيطان قد يدخل على الناس
لإفساد دينهم من هذا الباب ، 
فسدّه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وقطع دابر كل ذريعة توصل إليه .

والله سبحانه وتعالى حسيب المالكي 
وأشياخه وأئمته وأتباعه 
الذين قاموا بفتح باب الشرك بالله على هذه الأمة ،
وغلوا في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وأطروه كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ،

 فإن النصارى قالوا : إن عيسى ابن الله .
 والمالكي وأحزابه قالوا إن محمداً شريك الله 
في مقاليد السموات والأرض ،
 وأنه الملتجأ والملاذ ، 
وأن من علومه علم اللوح والقلم والروح ،
 وأنه مفرج الكربات
 إلى آخر ما في قائمة المالكي 
من أنواع الشرك بالله في ربوبيته وألوهيته .

إن قول المالكي بأن في الحج ذكريات لوقائع تاريخية ، 
يجدر بنا أن نأخذ بمثلها في المولد ونحوه ،

يذكرنا بقصة حدوث الشرك في الأرض وكيف بدؤه .

ففي صحيح البخاري
 عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله :

{ وَقَالُوا لَا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ 
وَلا تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا 
وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا }[1] ،

 قال هذه أسماء رجال صالحين من قوم نوح ،
 فلما هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم
 أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم التي كانوا يجلسون فيها أنصابا ،
 وسموها بأسمائهم ، ففعلوا  و لم تعبد ،
 حتى إذا هلك أولئك ونسي العلم ; عُبدت .

قال ابن القيّم رحمه الله : 
قال غير واحد من السلف :
 لما ماتوا عكفوا على قبورهم ثم صوروا تماثيلهم ، 
ثم طال عليهم الأمد فعبدوهم . اهـ .
باختصار

============
[1]  -  سورة نوح ، الآية : 23 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مؤلفات 
الشيخ الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب
رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة
ورفع درجته في عليين
 

عدد المجلدات: 13
 الحجم (بالميجا): 86

 فهرس الكتاب: 

المجلد الأول:العقيدة والآداب الإسلامية

الجزء الأول: العقيدة

1-كتاب التوحيد

2-كتاب كشف الشبهات

3-كتاب ثلاثة الأصول

4-كتاب القواعد الأربع

5-كتاب فضل الإسلام

6-كتاب أصول الإيمان

7-كتاب مفيد المستفيد في كفر تارك التوحيد

8-مجموعة رسائل في التوحيد والإيمان

الجزء الثاني: كتاب الكبائر

المجلد الثاني:الفقه ج 1: مختصر الإنصاف والشرح الكبير

المجلد الثالث:الفقه 2

1-أربع قواعد تدور الأحكام عليها 
ويليها نبذة في اتباع النصوص مع احترام العلماء

2-مبحث الإجتهاد والخلاف

3-كتاب الطهارة

4-شروط الصلاة وأركانها وواجباتها

5-كتاب آداب المشي إلى الصلاة

6-أحكام تمني الموت

المجلد الرابع:مختصر السيرة والفتاوى

1-مختصر سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

2-فتاوى ومسائل

المجلد الخامس:التفسير

1-تفسير آيات من القرآن الكريم

2-كتاب فضائل القرآن

المجلد السادس:مختصر زاد المعاد

المجلد السابع:الرسائل الشخصية

المجلد الثامن: قسم الحديث ج 1

المجلد التاسع:قسم الحديث ج 2

المجلد العاشر:قسم الحديث ج 3

المجلد الحادي عشر:قسم الحديث ج 4

المجلد الثاني عشر:قسم الحديث ج 5

المجلد الثالث عشر:ملحق المصنفات

1-المسائل التي لخصها الإمام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب
 من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية

2-مختصر تفسير سورة الأنفال

3-بعض فوائد صلح الحديبية

4-رسالة في الرد على الرافضة

5-الخطب المنبرية



http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3697

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*دعاوى المناوئين* *
لدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله


**للشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد العبد اللطيف*
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=7&book=980

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الرد على الخرافيين

[ محمد علوي مالكي ]

الشيخ الدكتور 
سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي 
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://www.alhawali.com/index.cfm?me...&contentid=680

===========

فهرس الكتاب

روابط مباشرة لكل جزء من الكتاب 

1 - المقدمة 

 حوار المالكي مع علماء المملكة 

 نسب محمد علوي المالكي  

 موقفنا من الكتب التي ردت على الشيخ ابن منيع وعلماء المملكة  

خلافنا مع الصوفية  

عقيدتنا في الرب تعالى  

 هل التصوف اليوم مجرد زهد وأذكار؟!  

 مصدر التلقي عند الصوفية 


2 - كلام العلماء الأبرار في فرق الصوفية الأشرار 

كلام أبو الريحان البيروني في الصوفية  

 أول من أسس دين التصوف  

الإمام الملطي يحكي ما قاله الإمام خشيش بن أصرم في الزنادقة  

 أقسام الزنادقة 

أبو الحسن الأشعري وموقفه من الصوفية  

تقسيم الإمام الرازي الصوفية  

الإمام عباس السكسكي وموقفه من الصوفية  


3 - نظرات في كتاب المختار لمحمد علوي مالكي 

 السري السقطي يخاطب الله!!  

 التلاعب بالأدعية المشروعة 

الكرامات عند الصوفية 

 الزهد في طلب الجنة 

الرياء الكاذب 

التقنينات المالكية 

العلم اللدني  

طريق من ذهب وأخرى من فضة 

التوكل والتواكل 

  رؤية الله عند المالكي 

 الخرقة عند الصوفية 

 العلم الباطن 

  قصة منامية لأحد أئمة الطائفة الرفاعية 

 من أخبار الحلاج  


4 - الاحتفال بالمولد عند الخرافيين 

 رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المولد يقظة عند الخرافيين 

 دفاع الرفاعي عن المالكي في مسألة الرؤية 


5 - أركان الطريق عند الصوفية 


6 - القطب الأعظم عند الصوفية 

 أعمال القطب الأعظم عند الصوفية 

الوحدة والتوحيد 

 رجال الغيب  


7 - الأولياء وكيفية عبادتهم 


8 - باب الكرامات المذكورة عند الصوفية 

كرامات ابن عيسى 

 كرامات محمد بن عباس 

 كرامات الضجاعي 

 كرامات شمس الدين الحنفي 

كرامات الدينوري 

 كرامات جاكير الهندي 

 كرامات عبد القادر الجزائري 

 كرامات الرفاعي 

 كرامات إبراهيم الخرساني 

 كرامات الأعزب 

 كرامات العيدروس 

 كرامات السقاف 

كرامات شعبان المجذوب 

 كرامات الأمباني 

كرامات علي الوحيشي 

كرامات أبي خودة 

كرامات إبراهيم الجيعانة 

كرامات النبتيتي 

كرامات الشوني 

 كرامات حسن الخلبوصي 

 كرامات حمدة 

كرامات ابن عظمة 

 كرامات إبراهيم العريان 

كرامات عبد الجليل الأرنؤوط 

 كرامات عبد العزيز الدباغ 

 كرامات علي العمري 

 كرامات الحداد 

 كرامات وحيش المجذوب 

كرامات أحمد بن إدريس 

 كرامات ابن أبي القاسم 

كرامات الأشموني 

 كرامات موسى بن ماهين 

كرامات محمد بن علي 

 كرامات البسطامي 

كرامات إبراهيم المجذوب 

 كرامات عبد الرحمن با علوي 

 كرامات عبد الرحمن الغناوي 

 كرامات الشيخ عبدالله 

 كرامات الصناديدي 

 كرامات أبو المواهب 

كرامات أبي السجاد 

كرامات علي الخلعي 

كرامات أبي رباح الدجاني 

 كرامات حسن سكر 

 كرامات أحمد بطرس 

 شطحات الكليباني 

 شطحات البكري 

شطحات الشاذلي 

 كرامات المجذوب 

 كرامات الهمداني 

 كرامات ابن عربي 

 كرامات الفرغل 

 كرامات السرهندي 

كرامات البطائحي 

 كرامات الأهدل 

 كرامات شهاب الدين آل باعلوي 

 كرامات العبدول 

 كرامات المرثي 

كرامات الأديمي 

 كرامات بهاء الدين النقشبندي 

 كرامات عبد الرحمن السقاف 

كرامات أحمد اليماني والنجم 

كرامات حسين أبو علي 

كرامات الزولي 

كرامات الخضري 

كرامات محمد وفا 

كرامات محمد بن أبي حمزة 

 كرامات الشويمي 

 كرامات الدقوسي 

 كرامات أحمد الزاهر 

كرامات الجاكي 

 كرامات التستري 

كرامات القناوي 

 كرامات الخواص 

كرامات البقال 

 كرامات البحيري 

 كرامات الهيتي 

كرامات القونوي 

كرامات الكوراني 

 كرامات باعباد الحضرمي 

 كرامات اليافعي 

 كرامات الجعبري

كرامات الكردي 


9 - الجهاد عند الصوفية 

10 -  توجيهات إلى المغترين بالصوفية
 
11 - الفوائد المستخلصة

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

التربية الذليلة في الصوفية

 وأثرها في إضعاف الأجيال المسلمة


http://taseel.com/display/pub/defaul...?id=8569&mot=1

----------


## حر على كف صقار

للحفظ وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
 وعلى آله وصحبه، 
أما بعد:

*

*فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
**
يقول   الله - تعالى -: شفعت الملائكة، وشفع النبيون، وشفع المؤمنون، 
ولم يبق  إلا  أرحم الراحمين،
 فيقبض قبضة من النار 
فيخرج منها قومًا 

لم يعملوا خيرا  قط . 

رواه مسلم،


 يحمل على أمرين:

الأول:

 أن المراد أنهم لم يعملوا شيئًا من أعمال الجوارح،
 ويكون هذا في  حق أناس  ماتوا ولم يتمكنوا من العمل, 

جاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة: 

وأما   ما جاء في الحديث إن قومًا يدخلون الجنة لم يعملوا خيرًا قط، 
فليس هو   عامًا لكل من ترك العمل وهو يقدر عليه،
 وإنما هو خاص بأولئك لعذرٍ منعهم من   العمل، 
أو لغير ذلك من المعاني التي تلائم النصوص المحكمة، 
وما أجمع عليه   السلف الصالح في هذا الباب.


والثاني:

أن المراد أنهم لم يعملوا على الكمال والتمام،

 كما قال ابن خزيمة   - رحمه الله -

 ويدل عليه أن هذا اللفظ جاء في أحاديث أخر،
 ثبت لأصحابها   العمل،
 كما في حديث قاتل المائة، فإنه جاء تائبًا، 
وكما في حديث من كان   يداين الناس ويُنظر معسرهم.

والأصل  الذي عليه أهل السنة والجماعة 
أن الإيمان قول وعمل،
 قول القلب  وقول  اللسان، 
وعمل القلب وعمل الجوارح, 
وإذا قام بالقلب إيمان
 لزم أن ينفعل   البدن بالممكن 
من أعمال الجوارح ضرورة.


قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -
 كما في مجموع الفتاوى:

وإذا   قام بالقلب التصديق به والمحبة له،
 لزم ضرورة أن يتحرك البدن بموجَب ذلك
   من الأقوال الظاهرة والأعمال الظاهرة, 

فما يظهر على البدن من الأقوال   والأعمال 
هو موجَب ما في القلب ولازمه ودليله ومعلوله،
 كما أن ما يقوم   بالبدن من الأقوال والأعمال
 له أيضًا تأثير فيما في القلب،

 فكل منهما يؤثر   في الآخر،
 لكن القلب هو الأصل، والبدن فرع له، 
والفرع يستمد من أصله،   
والأصل يثبت ويقوى بفرعه.


وقال أيضًا:

ومن  الممتنع أن يكون الرجل مؤمنًا  إيمانًا ثابتًا في قلبه 
بأن الله فرض عليه  الصلاة والزكاة والصيام والحج 
 ويعيش دهره لا يسجد لله سجدة، 
ولا يصوم  رمضان، ولا يؤدي لله زكاة،
 ولا يحج  إلى بيته،
فهذا ممتنع، 
ولا يصدر هذا  إلا مع نفاق في القلب وزندقة، 
لا مع  إيمان صحيح.



وقال - رحمه الله - في شرح العمدة:

 فإن  حقيقة  الدين هو الطاعة والانقياد، 
وذلك إنما يتم بالفعل، لا بالقول فقط،
  فمن لم  يفعل لله شيئًا فما دان لله دينًا، 
ومن لا دين له فهو كافر.



 وسئل العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمة الله تعالى 

- عن قول النبي، - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: 
يقول   الله - تعالى -: شفعت الملائكة، وشفع النبيون، وشفع المؤمنون، 
ولم يبق  إلا  أرحم الراحمين،
 فيقبض قبضة من النار 
فيخرج منها قومًا لم يعملوا خيرا  قط . 

رواه مسلم،

 ما معنى قوله: لم يعملوا خيرا قط؟


فأجاب فضيلته بقوله: 

معنى  قوله: "لم يعملوا خيرًا  قط" أنهم ما عملوا أعمالًا صالحة،
 لكن الإيمان قد  وقر في قلوبهم،
فإما أن  يكون هؤلاء قد ماتوا قبل التمكن من العمل؛
 آمنوا  ثم ماتوا قبل أن يتمكنوا  من العمل، 

وحينئذ يصدق عليهم أنهم لم يعملوا  خيرًا قط,

 وإما أن يكون هذا  الحديث مقيدًا 
بمثل الأحاديث الدالة على أن  بعض الأعمال الصالحة تركها كفر،  
كالصلاة مثلًا؛ فإن من لم يصل فهو كافر،
  ولو زعم أنه مؤمن بالله ورسوله،

والكافر لا تنفعه شفاعة الشافعين يوم  القيامة،
 وهو خالد مخلد في النار أبد  الآبدين - والعياذ بالله -,

 فالمهم  أن هذا الحديث إما أن يكون في قوم آمنوا  ولم يتمكنوا من العمل،
 فماتوا فور  إيمانهم، فما عملوا خيرًا قط,
 وإما أن  يكون هذا عامًا،
ولكنه يستثنى منه  ما دلت النصوص الشرعية،
 على أنه لا بد أن  يعمل كالصلاة،
 فمن لم يصل فهو  كافر لا تنفعه الشفاعة،
 ولا يخرج من النار.

وراجع الفتوى رقم: 183001.


والله أعلم.*



تأويل حديث فيقبض قبضة من النار فيخرج منها قوما لم يعملوا خيرا قط - إسلام ويب - مركز الفتوى

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> للحفظ وجزاك الله خيرا



وإياكم يا أستاذ صقار

=============

التربية الذليلة في الصوفية

 وأثرها في إضعاف الأجيال المسلمة


http://taseel.com/display/pub/defaul...?id=8569&mot=1

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عقيدة الصوفية
وحدة الوجود الخفية*


*المؤلف: أحمد بن عبد العزيز القصير*


*أصل هذا الكتاب رسالة من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود.*


الكتاب

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

شبهة صوفية : 

*التصرف في الكون من كرامات الأولياء* 

http://majles.alukah.net/t95693/ (شبهة صوفية : التصرف في الكون من كرامات الأولياء)

----------


## ابن الصديق

بورك  فيكم ابو فراس

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> بورك  فيكم ابو فراس


وإياكم أستاذ ابن الصديق


============


التربية الذليلة في الصوفية

 وأثرها في إضعاف الأجيال المسلمة


http://taseel.com/display/pub/defaul...?id=8569&mot=1

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!

http://majles.alukah.net/t92048/ (الكلاب عند الصوفية !)



*************
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار 
لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)
رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)
*************

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*منهج دراسة التصوف (1)


د - لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرا 



منهج دراسة التصوف


*************
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار 
لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)
رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)
*************

**======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*منهج دراسة التصوف (2)


د - لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرا 


منهج دراسة التصوف (2)


*************
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار 
لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)
رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)
*************




======================

 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

منهج دراسة التصوف (3)


د - لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرا 


منهج دراسة التصوف (3)

***************
*قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :**
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار* 
*لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)*
*رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)*
***************
 
*======================

 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/  (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي) (هذه مفاهيمنا -  ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نسبة التصوف (1)

د - لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرا 

نسبة التصوف

***************
*قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :**
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار* 
*لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)*
*رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)*
***************
 


*======================

 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نسبة التصوف (2)

د - لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرا* 

نسبة التصوف (2)


***************
*قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :**
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار* 
*لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)*
*رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)*
****************
======================

 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* الغلو والبدعة*

*الشيخ /أحمد بن حسن المعلم 
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

الغلو والبدعة

*
***************
*قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :**
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار* 
*لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)*
*رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)*
****************
======================

 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*طرق أهل الباطل
 في
 نشر الخرافة


د. إبراهيم البريكان

جزاه الله تعالى خيرا 



http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=2470


*************
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار 
لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)
رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)
*************

======================

 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الإنسان الكامل في الفكر الصوفي 
عرض ونقد



د - لطف الله خوجه
جزاه الله تعالى خيرا 


http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=121&book=7395


*************
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار 
لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)
رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)
*************


======================

 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/   (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي) (هذه مفاهيمنا  -  ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بيانُ حُكْمِ الحضْرَة 
في مذاهب الأَئِمّةِ الأربَعة

(الجزء الأول)

**القسم العلمي لموقع الصوفية 
جزاهم الله تعالى خير الجزاء

بيانُ حُكْمِ الحضْرَة في مذاهب الأَئِمّةِ الأربَعة**

*
***************
*قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :**
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار* 
*لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)*
*رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)*
****************

======================
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بيانُ حُكْمِ الحضْرَة 
في مذاهب الأَئِمّةِ الأربَعة

( الجزء الثاني )

القسم العلمي لموقع الصوفية 
جزاهم الله تعالى خير الجزاء

بيانُ حُكْمِ الحضْرَة في مذاهب الأَئِمّةِ الأربَعة (الجزء الثاني)
*
 
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الآثار العقدية للطرق الصوفية 
على الإسلام والمسلمين


آثار الطرق الصوفية على الإسلام والمسلمين
* 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الطُرق الصُوفية 
في العصر الحديث 
وأثرها التعبدي والعقدي

الطرق الصوفية في العصر الحديث وأثرها التعبدي والعقدي
** 
**===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

القبور والأضرحة..

دراسة وتقويم.. 

انحرافات القبوريين .. 

الداء والدواء (1)*

بقلم
*
*د. عبد العزيز بن محمد آل عبد اللطيف

جزاه الله تعالى خيرا

القبور والأضرحة..دراسة وتقويم**
** 
*
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*انحرافات القبوريين .. 

الداء والدواء (2)

بقلم

د. عبد العزيز بن محمد آل عبد اللطيف
جزاه الله تعالى خيرا

انحرافات القبوريين الداء والدواء (2)
** 
*
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

شرح الأصول الثلاثة 

عند المتصوفة

 ( الأصل الأول 

وحدة الوجود ) 


*بقلم
أبو محمد عادل خزرون التطواني
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء



سلسلة التوحيد عند السادة الصوفية

*
*===============



داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
شرح الأصول الثلاثة 

عند المتصوفة

 ( الأصل الثاني

الاتحاد ) 

*
*بقلم
أبو محمد عادل خزرون التطواني
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

شرح الأصول الثلاثة عند المتصوفة ( الأصل الثاني الاتحاد)
**
*
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
شرح الأصول الثلاثة 

عند المتصوفة

 ( الأصل الثالث

الحلول ) 


بقلم
أبو محمد عادل خزرون التطواني
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*



شرح الأصول الثلاثة عند المتصوفة ( الأصل الثالث)
 
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عبد القادر الجيلاني وآراؤه 

الحلقة الأولى


الكاتب: 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن نموس  

جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


عبد القادر الجيلاني وآراؤه
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عبد القادر الجيلاني وآراؤه 


الحلقة الثانية


الكاتب: 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن نموس  

جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*



عبد القادر الجيلاني وآراؤه- الحلقة الثانية



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

محمد ناظم الحقاني  
أحدَ أهمِّ رؤوس الصوفية الخرافية 
في العالم اليوم 


محمد ناظم الحقاني

 
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

التصوف في أحضان ورعاية الغرب وأمريكا 



التصوف في أحضان ورعاية الغرب وأمريكا


 *===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا تقييمنا وتقسيمنا للصوفية 



هذا تقييمنا وتقسيمنا للصوفية
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## المصباح المنير

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكني أعتب عليك أنك ترفق في كل مشاركة توقيعا خاصة غير التوقيع الذي يتاح لكل عضو, فهذا أخي أمر يؤذي العين, ويثقل الصفحة عند فتحها لاحتوائها على فيديو !!!!!!!!!!
فكيف تبيح لنفسك ذلك الأمر, هذا من باب فرض أمر على إخوانك كثير منهم لا يرضونه على ما أظن

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ
سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ
وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
وَكَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ ﴾
 ==============*

بعض الموضوعات في الإحياء 




بعض الموضوعات في الإحياء

 
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شرح الصدور 
**بتحريم رفع القبور**


**رسالة للإمام محمد علي الشوكاني 
رحمه الله تعالى**


شرح الصدور بتحريم رفع القبور


** 
**===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
==============*

*ياست نفيسة أنا عاوز جاموسة
ياست نفيسة !!


ياست نفيسة أنا عاوز جاموسة ياست نفيسة !!

**===============




داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
==============*


الشيخ والمريد عند الصوفية 


الشيخ والمريد عند الصوفية
 

*===============*


*

داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
==============
*منزلة قبر البدوي عند الصوفية



منزلة قبر البدوي عند الصوفية
 
*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 
 
لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه  ُ
ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }*=====================*
*نقولٌ من كلام ابن عربي تبين عقيدته 

نقولٌ من كلام ابن عربي
** 
*
*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 

لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه  ُ
ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }
*=====================*


*«الصوفية» 
خليط عقدي من
البوذية والبراهمية واليونانية


الصوفية خليط عقدي بين البوذية والبراهمية

** 
**===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
==============*
التدين الخرافي تحت الرعاية السامية


التدين الخرافي تحت الرعاية السامية

 
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
*
*==============*

*قصة الصراع بين
 
التدين الخرافي والإسلام النقي


قصة الصراع بين التدين الخرافي و الإسلام النقي
**
*

*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
*
*==============*
 
*
*
*مذهب فقهاء المالكية

 في الاحتفال بأعياد المشركين*

 

مذهب فقهاء المالكية في الاحتفال بأعياد المشركين
 
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أربعون حديثا نبوية

 في

 النهي عن البناء على القبور
*

*أبو أويس محمد بوخبزة الحسني*


أربعون حديثا نبوية في النهي عن البناء على القبور - أبو أويس محمد بوخبزة الحسني

 
*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية

==============
قُطَّاع الطريق

قطــاع الطريق
** 
**===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
==============*

العبودية لغير الله 

حقيقتها 

ـ صورها ـ أساليب دفعها 



العبودية لغير الله حقيقتها ـ صورها ـ أساليب دفعها
 


*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
==============*

أسرار التعويل الأميركي على المتصوفة (1)


أسرار التعويل الأميركي على المتصوفة (1)
 


*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
==============*
 
أسباب الافتتان بالقبور


أسباب الافتتان بالقبور
 



*
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إجماع علماء المذاهب الأربعة وغيرهم

 على أن دعاء غير الله شرك أكبر 


إجماع علماء المذاهب الأربعة وغيرهم على أن دعاء غير الله شرك أكبر
 


*===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
==============
*
حينما تتحول المناسبات الدينية 

إلى مواسم للفاحشة 



حينما تتحول المناسبات الدينية إلى مواسم للفاحشة
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
==============
* ماذا يريد الليبراليون من *ابن عربي* ؟ 



ماذا يريد الليبراليون من ابن عربي؟


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*رائع بارك الله فيك*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
==============*


*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!


http://majles.alukah.net/t92048/#post749993


**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقفات مع آية الولاية* 

*الشيخ الدكتور 
سفر بن عبدالرحمن الحوالي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


موقع الشيخ الدكتور سفر الحوالي


صوتيا

موقع الشيخ الدكتور سفر الحوالي




ملخص هذه المادّة

 اشتمل هذا الدرس على شرح لحديث الولاية، 
مع بيان صفات أولياء الله الذين اصطفاهم لولايته،
وذكر لبعض خرافات الصوفية في الولاية.

عناصر وقفات مع آية الولاية 

 اقرأ المادّة كاملة في صفحة واحدة

 1 - الخسارة الحقيقية 

 2 - صفات أولياء الله 

عاقبة الأمة التي تختلف فيها هذه الصفات 

صفة الذلة على المؤمنين 

العزة على الكافرين 

الخلل في تحقيق هاتين الصفتين 

محبة الله ورسوله فوق كل محبة 

من لوازم محبة الله سبحانه وتعالى 

 3 - الطائفة المنصورة 

أقسام الناس تجاه الطائفة المنصورة 

الدعوة والجهاد من صفات الطائفة المنصورة 

 4 - صفات المؤمنين أنهم لا يخافون لومة لائم 

الخوف من قول الحق 

لماذا لا يخاف الإنسان في الله لومة لائم؟ 

الانحراف في مفهوم قوله تعالى: (وَلا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لائِمٍ) 

المفهوم الصحيح لقوله تعالى (وَلا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لائِمٍ) 

 5 - الولاية فضل من الله 

ضرورة تحبيب الله عز وجل إلى الخلق 

حقيقة عمل الدعاة 

راحة المؤمن 

كيف تنال ولاية الله؟ 

 6 - من انحرافات الصوفية 

7 - الفوائد المستخلصة


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

من فوائد الأستاذ أبي عمر بورك فيه

من نقله لكتاب الانتصار لحزب الله الموحدين

والرد على المجادل عن المشركين
*
=============

قال ابن القيم:**

ومن ذبح* *للشيطان** ودعاه،

واستعاذ به،

وتقرب إليه بما يحب 

**فقد عبده** وإن لم* *يسم ذلك عبادة**,

ويسميه* *استخداما** 

وصدق ! 

**هو* *استخدام* *من الشيطان له** .

وقال:

**والشرك فاحذره فشرك ظاهر ... 
ذا القسم ليس بقابل الغفران

وهو* *اتخاذ الند للرحمن أيا ....... 
كان من شجر ومن إنسان

يدعوه أو يرجوه ثم يخافه ........
 ويحبه كمحبة الديان

والله ما ساووهم بالله في .........
 خلق ولا رزق ولا إحسان

لكنهم ساووهم بالله في ..........
 حب وتعظيم وفي إيمان 

جعلوا محبتهم مع الرحمن ما ....
 جعلوا المحبة قط للرحمن**

===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*
داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

من فوائد الأستاذ أبي عمر بورك فيه

من نقله لكتاب الانتصار لحزب الله الموحدين

والرد على المجادل عن المشركين




> *قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: 
> 
> كل ما في القرآن من الأمر* *بالعبادة**
> 
>  فالمراد به* *التوحيد * *
> **
> (ذكره البغوي في التفسير )*


 *
=============*
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

سئل الإمام أبو بكر الطُّرْطوشي

 رحمه الله تعالى : 

 ما يقول سيدنا الفقيه 

في مذهب الصوفية ؟ 

 وأعلم - حرس  الله مدته -

 أنه اجتمع جماعة من رجال،

فيكثرون من ذكر الله تعالى،

وذكر محمد  صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم،

 ثم إنهم يوقعون بالقضيب على شيءٍ من  الأَديم،

ويقوم بعضهم يرقص ويتواجد،

حتى يقع مغشيّاً عليه،

ويحضرون شيئاً  يأكلونه. 

 هل الحضور معهم جائز أم لا ؟ 

 أفتونا مأجورين،
يرحمكم الله. 

الجـــــــــواب : 

 يرحمك  الله، 

مذهب الصوفية بطالة 

وجهالة 

وضلالة، 

وما الإسلام إلا كتاب الله، 

وسنة  رسوله،

 وأما الرقص والتواجد،

 فأَوّل مَنْ أَحثه أصحاب السامريّ، 

لما اتخذ  لهم عجلاً جسداً له خوار,

 قاموا يرقصون حواليه ويتواجدون, 

فهو دين الكفار,

وعبّاد العجل. 

 وأما القضيب 

فأوّل مَن اتخذه الزَّنادقة، 

ليشغلوا به المسلمين عن كتابِ الله تعالى.

وإنما  كان يجلس النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم

 مع أصحابه،

 كأنما على رؤوسهم  الطير من الوقار،

 فينبغي للسلطان ونوّابه

 أن يمنعهم من الحضور في المســاجد  وغيرها،

ولا يحلّ لأَحد يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر 

أن يحضر معهم، 

ولا يعينهم  على باطلهم،

هذا مذهب

 مالك 

وأبي حنيفة 

والشافعي 

وأحمد بن حنبل

 وغيرهم من  أئمة المسلمين،

وبالله التوفيق. 


المرجع: 

 كتاب الجامع لأحكام القرآن

 للإمام القرطبي: 

(11/237-238)

 ==========
منقول

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تعظيم التوحيد

في نفوس الصغار

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=82&book=5963

===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!*




*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التوحيد 

**وبيان العقيدة السلفية النقية*


*لسماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن حميد
رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة
ورفع درجته في عليين*

 
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=1&book=5784
 
* ===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*هذه الفائدة من كتاب**

حوار مع المالكي* 

*في ردِّ** ضلالاته ومنكراته*


*لمعالي* *الشيخ :* 
*عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://majles.alukah.net/t136051/
*

[ وإذا كان هذا الاجتماع

يشتمل على ما يزعم المالكي 

على الذكر والصدقة 

ومدح وتعظيم الجناب النبوي ;


فإن الذكر يعني تلاوة كتب الموالد ودلائل الخيرات ،

وغير ذلك مما يصرخ بالشركيات

والبدعيات ، 

والغلو في شخص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

ورفع مقامه

إلى مقام الربوبية والألوهية ،

والصدقة تعني تقديم موائد الأكل والشرب
 
للمشاركين في هذا الاحتفال ، 

من برّ وفاجر ، وغني وفقير ،

وتعني كما ذكره أهل العلم 

والعارفون بخصائص الموالد ;

الاستجداء ، 

حيث يتقدم الحاضرون لهذه الاحتفالات 

بما تجود به نفوسهم المأخوذة

بدواعي التغرير 

والتضليل 

والإغراء الكاذب،


فيجتمع لدى المختص بجمع الأموال

ما يزيد بكثير عن المستلزمات المالية للاحتفال بالمولد ،

فيأخذه المالكي

 وأحزابه زعماء الموالد وقادتها . ]

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كيف تدعين

زوجِك الصوفي ؟  


كيف تدعين زوجك الصوفي؟


*===============*
*﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ
سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ
وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
وَكَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ ﴾

**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
==============
 مشاهداتي في " ضريح سيدي رحال البودالي"

مشاهداتي في (ضريح سيدي رحال البودالي)
*
*===============*
*﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ
سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ
وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
وَكَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ ﴾*
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*العلمانية* *.. 

نشأتها وتطورها 

وآثارها في الحياة الإسلامية المعاصرة


**لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
سفر بن عبدالرحمن الحوالي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
 

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=120&book=549
 
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الصوفية والعلمانية ...
 العفن والطفيل*

الصوفية والعلمانية ... العفن والطفيل - ملفات متنوعة | طريق الإسلام

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
==============*
الشيخ والمريد...
الاستبداد في الطرق الصوفية

الشيخ والمريد... الاستبداد في الطرق الصوفية

*===============*
*﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ
سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ
وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
وَكَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ ﴾*
*===============*
***************
*قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :**
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار* 
*لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)*
*رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)*
***************
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]* *الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
**==============**
ومن علامات* *الذلة الصوفية**

وأمارات* *الانحطاط* *العقائدي

اتِّباع* *مجاذيب* *الصوفية والخرافة
**
للعجل الأكبر* *للصوفية الخرافية
**
الزنديق ابن عربيالصوفي
**
لعنه الله تعالى لعنًا كبيرا**

فقد زعم هذا** المأفون القذر**
أن* *الله سبحانه وتعالى**
 قد حلَّ في* *عجل* *بني إسرائيل
وأن عبادتهم* *للعجل* *صحيحة

**تعالى الله 
عما يقول* *الزنادقة* *علوا كبيرا**

والعجيب 
أنه مع قباحة هذا* *العفن الصوفي**
لهذا* *العجل الأكبر**
إلا أنك تجد من* *الصوفية الخرافية* *من يتبعه 

وكأنهم* *بلا عقول**
أو هم أشبه* *بالعجول**

(**إن هم إلا كالأنعام* *
**بل هم أضل** )

ولمعرفة بعض* *مخازي وفضائح* *

**العجل الصوفي الأكبر** ابن عربي 

**انظر هنا تكرما**

**الجامع الكبير عن الزنديق ابن عربي الصوفي*


http://majles.alukah.net/t132556/

*===============*
*﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ
سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ
وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
وَكَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ ﴾*

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الحقيقة المحمدية*


يعرفها الصوفية بقولهم: 
"هي الذاتُ مع التعيَّن الأول، ولها الأسماء الحسنى 
وهي اسم الله الأعظم" ( 1 ) 



*فمحمد الصوفية* ليس بشراً، ولا رسولاً، 

وإنما هو *الذات الإلهية* في أسمى مراتبها !!


ويقول الدمرداشي :

"حقيقة الحقائق هي المرتبة الإنسانية الكمالية الإلهية 

الجامعة لسائر المراتب كلها،

وهي المسماة بحضرة الجميع، وبأحدية الجمع،

وبها تتم الدائرة،

وهي أول مرتبة تعيَّنت في غيب الذات، 

وهي الحقيقة المحمدية "( 2 ) 


ويقول الكمشخانلي :

"صُوَرُ الحق هو محمد ؛

لتحققه بالحقيقة الأحدية والواحدية " ( 3 )


*فمحمد* عندهم هو*الاسم الأعظم*،

فما الاسم الأعظم؟ 


إنه "الجامع لجميع الأسماء،

أو هو *اسم الذات الإلهية* من حيث هي هي أي المطلقة "*!!*(4)


ومحمد هو الأحدية ! فما هي؟


إنها "مجلى الذات الإلهية ليس للأسماء، ولا للصفات، 

ولا لشيء من مُؤثراتها فيه ظهور،

فهي اسم لِصَرافَةِ الذات المجرَّدة 

عن الاعتبارات الـحَقِّيةِ ( 5 ) والـخَلقِيةِ ( 6 ) ".


ومحمد هو الواحدية، فما هي عندهم؟ 


إنها "عبارة عن مَجْلَى ظهور الذات فيها صفة، 

والصفة فيها ذات" ( 7 ) 


والفرق بين الأحدية والواحدية :

"أن الأحدية لا يظهر فيها شيء من الأسماء والصفات،

أما الواحدية فتظهر فيها الأسماء والصفات"( 8 )


وبهذا يتجلى لك أن *الصوفية* 

تعتقد في *محمد* أنه هو *الله* سبحانه ذاتاً وصفة،
وأنه *هو* الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن، 
وأنه *هو* الوجود المطلق، والوجود المقيَّد،

أنه كان لا شئ قبله، أو معه، 

ثم تعيَّن في صور مادية سُمِّىَ في واحدة منها بجماد،
وفي أخرى بحيوان،

وهكذا حتى اندرج تحت اسمه كل مسمَّى،

وصدقت ماهِيَّتُه على كل ماهيَّة!



 [RIGHT][RIGHT]******************
* نقلا من كتاب هذه هي الصوفية 
للعلامة عبد الرحمن الوكيل رحمه الله تعالى

*( 1 ) انظر تحت المادة جامع الأصول في الأولياء للكمشخانلي والتعريفات للجرجاني*
*( 2 ) ص 7 رسالة في معرفة الحقائق لمحمد الدمرداشي*
*( 3 ) ص 107 جامع الأصول للكمشخانلي*
*( 4 ) ص 92 المصدر السابق*
*( 5 ) أي لا توصف بأنها حق، أو خلق في تلك المرتبة*

*( 6 ، 7 ، 8 ) عن جامع الأصول تحت مادتي الأحدية والواحدية*
*وعن الإنسان الكامل للجيلي جـ 1 ص 30*



*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

من هدي الله


ذاك هو *محمد الصوفية*،

أما محمد خاتم النبيين صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
فقد جلا لنا ربُّه وخالقه، ومن اصطفاه رحمة للعالمين. 
جلا لنا حقيقته في قوله الحكم:

( قل: إنما أنا بشرٌ مثلكم
يُوحَى إليَّ
أَنَّما إلهكم إله واحد).


ترى هل يصدق على كل بشري 
أنه هو ذات الله، واسمه الأعظم ؟ 


إن *الدين الصوفي* يستلزم هذه *الزندقة* ،
بل يستلزم إطلاق تلك الصفات والأسماء 
على فرعون وأبي جهل 
– وغيرهما من طواغيت الكفر –


فيصف كُلاًّ منهم بأنه :
هو الوجود الإلهي في تعينه الأول؛
إذ كلهم بشر!.


ونحن نؤمن – كما هدى القرآن والسنة – 
بأن أول خلق الله هو القلم أو العرش

*فمتى خُلقت أسطورة 
الحقيقة المحمدية الصوفية ؟!*



ونعلم بالتواتر القطعي 
أن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب تزوج آمنة بنت وهب،
وأنهما أنجبا طفلاً سمي محمداً، 
وأنه نشأ نشأة الخير والطهر والشرف والكرامة،
وضيء الطفولة، نقي الصِّبا طهور الشباب؛
فلم يشب نقاء صباه ريبةٌ، 
ولم تهف بقدس شبابه نَزْغةُ هوى، 
ولا نَزْغة صَبْوَة، 


فكانت دنياه كلها معبداً 
يطيب أصائله وعشاياه وأسحاره
بذكر الله وحده.


ونعلم أنه جَدَّ في الحياة راعي غنم، ثم تاجراً، 
فكان في حاليه المثل الأعلى في الجِدِّ القوي الصالح، 
والأمانة التي تعتصم بالتقوى، 
والحكمة الحكيمة في كل ما يُصَرِّف به شئون دنياه، 
والرعاية التي تقدس الحق والواجب لكل ما حُمِّل من أمانة،


وأنه كان في كل أطوار حياته الكاملَ في الأدب والخلق،
وحكمة العقل وسمو العاطقة، ونباغة الفكر، 
وقوة الإرادة ومضاء العزيمة، 
وجلال الشرف، وعزة الكرامة،
ونبل المروءة، وكرم الإيثار والنجدة، 
وسماحة النفس، 

فلم يغمر قلبه إلا حب الله،
ولم تنزع به الإرادة إلا إلى الخير،
ولا العاطفة إلا إلى السمو، 
ولا الفكر إلا فيما ينال به رضاء الله.
جواداً مِسْمَاحاً في سخائه وبِرِّه، 


محسناً كل الإحسان في كل ما أنعم الله به عليه،
فلم يغضب إلا للحق، 
ولم يجبن إلا عن الذنب،
ولم يطمع إلا فيما هو عند الله،

ثم اصطفاه ربه خاتماً للنبيين،
فجاهد في الله حق جهاده،
وبلَّغ كل ما نُزِّل إليه من ربه، 
وشهد الله له بذلك، 

ثم قبضه الله إليه بعد أن صارت كلمة الله هي العليا،
وكلمة الذين كفروا السفلى،
فصلوات الله وسلامه عليه.


هذا قبسٌ نستهدي به 
من حياة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، 



فقل لي عن الحقيقة المحمدية،
تلك *الأسطورة الصوفية* 
الموغلة في تيه القِدم والعدم:

مَن أبوها ؟ 
مَن أمها ؟
ومِم خُلقت ؟
ولمنْ أُرسِلَت ؟

******************
* نقلا من كتاب *هذه هي الصوفية* 
للعلامة عبد الرحمن الوكيل رحمه الله تعالى

*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شأن محمد


وتزعم الصوفية أن شأن محمد هو شأن الله !! 


اسمع إلى صوفي يقول:

"شأنُ محمد في جميع تصرفاته شأن الله،

فما في الوجود إلا محمد"


ويقول :
"لا يُدْرى لحقيقته غاية،

ولا يُعْلَم لها نهاية،

فهو من الغيب الذي نؤمن به"


ويقول : 
ولما كانت بشريته صلى الله عليه وسلم نوراً محضاً، 

كانت فضلاته مقدسة طاهرة،
 
ولم يكن لجسمه الشريف ظل كالأجسام الكثيفة،


وهذا النور المحمدي،

هو المَعْنِيُّ بروح الله المنفوخ في آدم،

فروح الله نور محمد " ( 1 )
**
******************
*** نقلا من كتاب هذه هي الصوفية 
للعلامة عبد الرحمن الوكيل رحمه الله تعالى

 ( 1 ) هذه النصوص عن كتاب النفحات الأقدسية للبيطار ص 9 ، 11، 13* 




*===============*
*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/




*الرد على الصوفي الضال المُخرِّف* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المهاجر من مكة


يقول ابن عربي:

 "اللهم أفِضْ صِلةَ صلواتك وسلامة تسليماتك 

 على أول التَّعَيُّنات المفاضة من العماء الرباني ( 1 )، 

 وآخر التَّنَزُّلات المضافة إلى النوع الإنساني،

 المهاجر من مكة – كان اللهَ ( 2 ).

 ولم يكن معه شيء ثانٍ – إلى المدينة،

 وهو الآن على ما عليه كان،

 مُحْصِي عوالم الحضرات الخمس ( 3 ) في وجوده،

 سر الهُوِيَّة في كل شيء سارية،

 الجامع بين العبودية والربوبية الشامل للإمكانية والوجوبية ( 4 )"

 

أرأيت إلى قطب الصوفية الأكبر في غَيِّ إلحاده الأكبر،

 يفتري أن محمداً هو الله،


وتأمل دهاء مكره، فيما يعبر به عن كفره،

 في قوله: 

"المهاجرمن مكة كان الله 

ولم يكن معه شيء ثان إلى المدينة"


إنك حين تقرأ تلك الجملة دون تدبر ستظن أن فيها خللاً،

 وأن جملة "كان الله، ولم يكن معه شيء ثان"

 لا صلة لها بما قبلها، ولا بما بعدها،

 وأعترف أني خُدِعْت، فظننت أن هذه الجملة مقحمة،

 وحرت في إدراك هدف ابن عربي من وضع تلك الجملة

 التي تبين عن حق كريم بين باطل عربيد وآخر لئيم!


بيد أني عدت إلى النص أتلوه، وفي فكري دين ابن عربي،
 
وثَمَّتَ بدالي هدفُه في وضح وجلاء،

 وتبين لى أن الجملة ليست مقحمة، 

 وإنما هي لحمة دينه وسداه،


فَلْنَعُد إلى الجملة نرتبها كما تحتم قواعد اللغة الصحيحة

 "المهاجر من مكة إلى المدينة كان اللهَ، 

ولم يكن معه شيء ثان"

 ما زدنا شيئاً على قوله، ولا نقصاً منه،


وكل ما فعلناه هو وضع قوله :

 "إلى المدينة" موضعه، 

 بعد أن نأى به ابن عربي عنه؛ ليمكر به، 

 ويلتوي على القراء فهمه! 


بهذا يبدو لك جلياً أنابن عربي يفتري

 أن المهاجر من مكة إلى المدينة

 لم يكن هو محمداً رسول الله،


وإنما كان هو الله 

 متجلياً في صورةٍ اسمُه فيها "محمد".



ولا ريب في أنك تعرف أن صاحب الرسول في الهجرة كان أبا بكر
 

غير أن ابن عربي يقول :

 "ولم يكن معه شيء ثان" 

يعني أن أبا بكر هو الآخر لم يكن إلاالله 

 متعيناً في صورة اسمه فيها: "أبوبكر"!


ومات محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،

ومات من بعده أبوبكر! 

 فأيُّ إلههذا الذي يتجرع غصة الموت مرتين؟
 

بل ما ذلك الإله الذي يموتويحيا

في كل لحظة آلاف المرات ؟!



لقد دانت الصوفية بأن الرب الأكبر هو عين خلقه ! 

 وفي كل لحظة يعبر بها الوجود تفنى حياة،

 وتنبثق حياة،



فيا للصوفية!


يعبدون رباً يموت آلاف المرات،
ويولد آلاف المرات في آن واحد!


ومحمد الصوفية له مظهران،

 أو اعتباران،

 فهو عبد أو خلق باعتبار ظاهرة، 

 وهو رب أو حَقٌّ باعتبار باطنه،


ولهذا يصفه ابن عربي
 
– باعتبار ظاهره – بأن له العبودية 

 ويصفه – باعتباره باطنه – بأنه له الربوبية!

 يصفه بأن له الإمكانية باعتبار ناسوته،

 وبأن له الوجوبية، باعتبار لاهوته!.



والنابلسي في شرحه لصلاة ابن بشيش يقول :

 "ما صلى على محمد إلا محمد،
 
لأن صلاة العبيد عليه، 

* *صدرت منهم بأمره منهم من صورة اسمه "* ( 5 ).

*=============**
﴿* * وَأُشْرِبُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ بِكُفْرِهِمْ* 

*قُلْ بِئْسَمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِهِ إِيمَانُكُمْ* 

*إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  ﴾*
 
******************

** نقلا من كتاب هذه هي الصوفية 
للعلامة عبد الرحمن الوكيل رحمه الله تعالى

* *( 1 ) العماء عند الصوفية"هو الحضرة الأحدية، 
وهذه تتعين بالتعين الأول لأنها محل الكثرة وظهور الحقائق والنسب الأسمائية"* 
*جامع الأصول مادة العين.
*
*( 2 ) نصب لفظ الجلالة باعتباره خبراً لكان، فيكون معنى الجملة* 
*"المهاجر من مكة هو الله".
*
*( 3 ) يجعلها القاشاني ثلاثاً فقط "الفردية وهي حالة وجود الذات الإلهية في عين الجمع حيث كانت،
 ولم يكن معها شيء ثان،*
*الثانية حضرة الوترية وهي حالة بقائها بعد فناء كل شيء في مقام الجمع،*
*الثالثة حضرة المعية وهي حالة وجودها مع كل شيء في عالم التفرقة،* 
*والأولى ما وردت الصفات منها، والثانية ما صدرت إليها،* 
*والثالثة ما وردت إليها ثم صدرت عنها"* 
*كشف الوجوه الغر ص 133*

*( 4 ) ص 2 مجموع الأحزاب ط استامبول سنة 1298هـ*
*( 5 ) ص 557 مجموع الأحزاب ط استامبول* 


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي*

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ألم يعلمِ* *الذُّلانُ* *أنَّ بني الوغى

كذاكَ ، سليبٌ بالرماحِ وسالبُ

أرى مِلءَ عينيَّ الردى فأخوضُهُ

إذِ الموتُ قُدامي وخلفي المعايبُ

همُ يُطفئونَ المجدَ* *واللهُ* *موقدٌ

وكم ينقضونَ الفضلَ* *واللهُ* *واهبُ

عليَّ طِلابُ المجدِ من مستقرهِ

ولا ذنبَ لي إن حاربتني المطالبُ

وعنديَ صدقُ* *الضربِ* *في كلَّ معَركٍ

وليسَ عليَّ إن نَبونَ المضاربُ

إذا* *اللهُ* *لم يَحرُزكَ مما تخافُهُ

فلا الدرعُ منَّاعٌ ولا السيفُ قاضبُ

ولا أنا راضٍ إن كثُرنَ مكاسبي

إذا لم تكن* *بالعزِّ* *تلكَ المكاسبُ*

*أبو فراس ‫‏الحمداني‬
رحمه الله تعالى*
 

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على *الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الرد على الخرافيين

[محمد علوي مالكي]

الشيخ الدكـتور 
سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي 
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://majles.alukah.net/t136697/#post752752

http://www.alhawali.com/index.cfm?me...&contentid=680


*
*===============*
*الرد على* *الخرافيين**[**محمد علوي مالكي**]*

*الرد على الصوفي المبتدع* *المُخرِّف* *محمد علوي مالكي*





*داعية الشرك**[**محمد علوي مالكي**]**الصوفي*

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية
==============
**الشيخ في الفكر الصوفي 

الشيخ في الفكر الصوفي
**
**===============
الرد على الخرافيين[محمد علوي مالكي]
الرد على الصوفي المبتدع المُخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




داعية الشرك[محمد علوي مالكي]الصوفي
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ

وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ

وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مُتَقَلَّبَكُمْ وَمَثْوَاكُمْ } .

العلم لا بد فيه من إقرار القلب ومعرفته،
بمعنى ما طلب منه علمه، وتمامه أن يعمل بمقتضاه.

وهذا العلم الذي أمر الله به -وهو العلم بتوحيد الله-

فرض عين على كل إنسان، لا يسقط عن أحد،

كائنا من كان، بل كل مضطر إلى ذلك.

والطريق إلى العلم بأنه لا إله إلا هو أمور:

أحدها بل أعظمها:
تدبر أسمائه وصفاته، وأفعاله الدالة على كماله وعظمته وجلالته

فإنها توجب بذل الجهد في التأله له،

والتعبد للرب الكامل الذي له كل حمد ومجد وجلال وجمال.

الثاني:
 العلم بأنه تعالى المنفرد بالخلق والتدبير،

فيعلم بذلك أنه المنفرد بالألوهية.

الثالث:
العلم بأنه المنفرد بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة، الدينية والدنيوية،

فإن ذلك يوجب تعلق القلب به ومحبته، والتأله له وحده لا شريك له.

الرابع: 
ما نراه ونسمعه من الثواب لأوليائه القائمين بتوحيده
 من النصر والنعم العاجلة،

ومن عقوبته لأعدائه المشركين به،

فإن هذا داع إلى العلم، 
بأنه تعالى وحده المستحق للعبادة كلها.

الخامس: 
معرفة أوصاف الأوثان والأنداد التي عبدت مع الله،

واتخذت آلهة، وأنها ناقصة من جميع الوجوه،

فقيرة بالذات،
 لا تملك لنفسها ولا لعابديها نفعا ولا ضرا،

ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا،

ولا ينصرون من عبدهم،
 ولا ينفعونهم بمثقال ذرة،

من جلب خير أو دفع شر،

فإن العلم بذلك يوجب العلم 
بأنه لا إله إلا هو وبطلان إلهية ما سواه.

السادس:
 اتفاق كتب الله على ذلك، وتواطؤها عليه.

السابع: 
أن خواص الخلق،
 الذين هم أكمل الخليقة أخلاقا وعقولا ورأيا وصوابا،

وعلما -وهم الرسل والأنبياء والعلماء الربانيون- 
قد شهدوا لله بذلك.

الثامن:
 ما أقامه الله من الأدلة الأفقية والنفسية،

التي تدل على التوحيد أعظم دلالة،

وتنادي عليه بلسان حالها بما أودعها من لطائف صنعته،

وبديع حكمته، وغرائب خلقه.

تفسير الشيخ السعدي
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*[ 69 ]*
*س : ما* *دليل علو الشأن* *وما الذي يجب نفيه عن الله عز وجل ؟*
*جـ : اعلم أن علو الشأن هو ما تضمنه اسمه* *القدوس السلام الكبير المتعال وما في معناها ،* *واستلزمته جميع صفات كماله ونعوت جلاله ،* *فتعالى في أحديته أن يكون لغيره ملك أو قسط منه ،*
*أو يكون عونا له ،* 
*أو ظهيرا أو شفيعا عنده بدون إذنه أو عليه يجير ،* *وتعالى في عظمته وكبريائه وملكوته وجبروته* 
*عن أن يكون له منازع أو مغالب* 
*أو ولي من الذل أو نصير ،* *وتعالى في صمديته عن الصاحبة والولد*
*والوالد والكفؤ والنظير ،* *وتعالى في كمال حياته وقيوميته وقدرته*
*عن الموت والسنة والنوم والتعب والإعياء ،*  *وتعالى في كمال علمه عن الغفلة والنسيان*
*وعن عزوب مثقال ذرة عن علمه* 
*في** الأرض أو في السماء ،* *وتعالى في كمال حكمته وحمده عن خلق شيء عبثا*
*وعن ترك الخلق سدى* 
*بلا أمر ولا نهي ولا بعث ولا جزاء ،* *وتعالى في كمال عدله عن أن يظلم أحدا مثقال ذرة* 
*أو أن يهضمه شيئا من حسناته ،* *وتعالى في كمال غناه عن أن يُطعَم أو يُرزَق*
*أو يفتقر إلى غيره في شيء ،*  *وتعالى في جميع ما وصف به نفسه* 
*ووصفه به رسوله عن التعطيل والتمثيل ،*
*وسبحانه وبحمده* 
*وعز وجل وتبارك وتعالى*
*وتنزه وتقدس* 
*عن كل ما ينافي إلهيته وربوبيته* 
*وأسماءه الحسنى وصفاته العلى* 
*: { وَلَهُ الْمَثَلُ*

*الْأَعْلَى فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ*
*وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ } ،* *ونصوص الوحي من الكتاب والسنة* 
*في هذا الباب معلومة مفهومة مع كثرتها وشهرتها .

**[ أعلام السنة المنشورة لاعتقاد الطائفة الناجية المنصورة ]
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شبهات المبتدعة في توحيد العبادة 

عرض ونقد*
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=131&book=12928

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
 أتُطْفئُ نــــــــــــور  َ اللهِ نفخةُ كافرٍ .. 

تعالى الذي في الكبريــاءِ تفرَّدَا

 ومن خاصمَ الرحمن َخَابتْ جهودُهُ .. 

وضاعتْ مَساعيه وأتْعابُهُ سُدَى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومما زادني شرفا وتيها
*
* وكدت بأخمصي أطأ الثريا*

* دخولي تحت قولك ( يا عبادي )*

* وتقريبي وإن كنت القصيا*

* وأن سورت بالتوحيد قلبي*

* وأن صيرت أحمد لي نبيا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* حمداً لك اللهم حمداً لا يُحد ..... 

ما شدت الأيدي وما الصف اتحد

** ما انجابت الظلماء عن صبح مبين ..... 

ما ذابت الأوهام في نور اليقين  

*
*حمداً لك اللهم حمد الشاكرين

*
* حمداً لك اللهم ما جد العمل .....

 ما قام للحق بناء واكتمل  

*
*ما طالت الأعناق ما لاح الأمل ..... 

حمداً لك اللهم حمد القادرين

*
* حمداً لك اللهم حمد الشاكرين

*
* يا ربنا ياذا العطاء ..... بانت بشائر الثمر

*
* بارك لنا هذا النماء ..... أجزل عطاء من شَكَر 

*
*شكراً لمن أحيا الموات ..... كسا الغصون العاريات

*
* شكراً لمن ساق المياه ..... من السحاب العارض  

*
*أجرى بها سر الحياة ..... في كل عرق نابض 

*
* حمداً لك اللهم حمد الشاكرين

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أَفْنَيْـتَ عُمْـرَكَ ، والذّنـوبُ تـزيـدُ
*
* والكاتبُ المحْصي عليكَ شهيدُ
*

* كمْ قُلْتَ لسْتُ بعــائـدٍ في سَـوْءَةٍ*

* ونَذَرْتَ فيها ثمّ صرْتَ تعودُ
*

* حتى متى لا تَرْعَـوي عـن لــذّة*

* وحِســابُهـا يـوْمَ الحسـابِ شــديـدُ
*

* وكأنّني بك قد أتتْكَ منيّة ٌ*

* لا شَكّ أنّ سَبِيلَها موْرُودُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأنا عن أقول عن النبهاني

جزاه الله خيرا

على إنصافه وقوله الحق
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

@almonajjid:


* إني لأخرج من منزلي فما يقع بصري على شيء*

* إلا رأيت لله علي فيه نعمة.*

*[**أبوسليمان الداراني**]*


*إنما الأيام والعيش كتاب *** كل يوم فيه للعبرة باب

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كَانَ الحسنُ يَقُولُ إِذَا ابْتَدَأَ حَدِيثَهُ:*

* «الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ، اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّنَا لَكَ الْحَمْدُ كَمَا خَلَقْتَنَا، وَرَزَقْتَنَا،*

* وَهَدَيْتَنَا، وَعَلَّمْتَنَا، وَأَنْقَذْتَنَا  ، وَفَرَّجْتَ عَنَّا،* 

*لَكَ الْحَمْدُ بِالْإِسْلَامِ، وَالْقُرْآنِ،

وَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ بِالْأَهْلِ وَالْمَالِ وَالْمُعَافَاةِ  ،* 

*كَبَتَّ عَدُوَّنَا، وَبَسَطْتَ رِزْقَنَا،

وَأَظْهَرْتَ أَمْنَنَا، وَجَمَعَتْ فُرْقَتَنَا،*

* وَأَحْسَنْتَ مُعَافَاتَنَا،

وَمِنْ كُلِّ وَاللَّهِ مَا سَأَلْنَاكَ رَبَّنَا أَعْطَيْتَنَا،*

* فَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ حَمْدًا كَثِيرًا،*

* لَكَ الْحَمْدُ بِكُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ أَنْعَمْتَ بِهَا عَلَيْنَا فِي قَدِيمٍ وَحَدِيثٍ،* 

*أَوْ سِرًّا أَوْ عَلَانِيَةً، أَوْ خَاصَّةً أَوْ عَامَّةً،

أَوْ حَيٍّ أَوْ مَيِّتٍ، أَوْ شَاهِدٍ أَوْ غَائِبٍ،*

* لَكَ الْحَمْدُ حَتَّى تَرْضَى،

وَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ إِذَا رَضِيتَ»

كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا 
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ الثَّقَفِيِّ، قَالَ:**

«إِنَّمَا سُمِّيَ نُوحٌ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ* *عَبْدًا شَكُورًا؛ 
**
لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَلْبَسْ جَدِيدًا، وَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ طَعَامًا
 
**إِلَّا حَمِدَ»**

**
كتاب الشكر - لابن أبي الدنيا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* عن الحسن، قال:


" إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَيُمَتِّعُ بِالنِّعْمَةِ ما شاء،


فإذا لم يُشْكَرْ قَلَبَهَا عليهم عَذَابًا "


كتاب الشكر

لابن أبي الدنيا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*‏قَالَ أَبُو حَازِمٍ:*

*« كُلُّ نِعْمَةٍ لَا  تُقَرِّبُ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَهِيَ بَلِيَّةٌ »*


*كتاب ‏‫الشكر‬‏*

*لابن أبي الدنيا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال أَبو سُلَيْمَانَ الْوَاسِطِيَّ :*

* « ذِكْرُ النِّعْمَةِ يُوَرِّثُ الْحُبَّ لِلَّهِ »*

* كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قَالَ دَاوُدُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ: * 

*« إِلَهِي،*

* لَوْ أَنَّ لِكُلِّ شَعْرَةٍ مِنِّي لِسَانَيْنِ* 

*يُسَبِّحَانِكَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ* 

*مَا قَضَيْتُ نِعْمَةً مِنْ نِعَمِكَ »*

*كتاب الشكر*
*لابن أبي الدنيا*
*رحمه الله تعالى

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال عمر بن عبد العزيز :

قيدوا النعم بالشكر

كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال مطرف بن عبد الله :

" لأن أُعافى فأشكر 

أحب إلي من أُبتلى فأصبر "

كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال أَبو حَازِمٍ :* 

*« إِذَا رَأَيْتَ سَابِغَ نِعَمِهِ عَلَيْكَ وَأَنْتَ تَعْصِيهِ،*

* فَاحْذَرْهُ »*

*كتاب الشكر*
*لابن أبي الدنيا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إِلهِي لَكَ الحَمْدُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ أَهْلُهُ 

علَى نِعمٍ مَا كُنْتُ قَطُّ لهَا أَهْلاَ

إِذَا زِدْتُّ عِصْيَانًا تَزِيدُ تَفَضُّلا

 كَأَنيَ بِالعِصْيانِ أَسْتوْجِبُ الفَضْلا َ

*

----------


## الروقي العتيبي

الذي قرأت منها قراءات طيبة شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وشكرا لمروركم الطيب*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*لكَ الحمدُ يا مستوجبَ الحمدِ دائماً*

*على كل حالٍ حمدَ فانٍٍ لدائمِ

وسبحانكَ اللهمَّ تسبيحَ شاكرٍ

 لمعروفكَ المعروفِ يا ذا المراحمِ

فكمٍ لكَ منْ سترٍ على كلِّ خاطيءٍ

وكمْ لكَ منْ برٍ على كلِّ ظالمِ

وجودكَ موجودٌ وفضلكَ فائضٌ

وأنتَ الذي ترجى لكشفِ العظائمِ

وبابكَ مفتوحٌ لكلِّ مؤملِ

وبركَ ممنوحٌ لكلِّ مصارمِ

فيا فالقَ الإصباحِ والحبِّ والنوى

 ويا قاسمَ الأرزاقِ بينَ العوالمِ

و يا كافلَ الحيتانِ في لجِّ بحرها  

ويا مؤنساً في الأفقِ وحشَ البهائمِ

ويا محصيَ الأوراقِ والنبتِ والحصى

 ورملَ الفلاَ عدا وقطرَ الغمائمِ

إليكَ توسلنا بكَ اغفرْ ذنوبنا

وخففْ عنِ العاصينَ ثقلَ المظالمِ

وحببْ إلينا الحقَّ واعصمْ قلوبنا

منَ الزيغِ والأهواءِ يا خيرَ عاصمِ

ودمرْ أعادينا بسلطانكَ الذي

أذلَّ وأفنى كلَّ عاتٍ وغاشمِ

ومنَّ علينا يومَ ينكشفُ الغطا

بسترِ خطايانا ومحوِ الجرائمِ

وصلَّ على خيرِ البرايا نبينا

 محمدٍ المبعوثِ صفوة ِ آدمِ
**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قَالَ رَجُلٌ لِأَبِي تَمِيمَةَ:* 

*كَيْفَ أَصْبَحْتَ؟*

* قَالَ:

أَصْبَحْتُ بَيْنَ نِعْمَتَيْنِ لَا أَدْرِي أَيُّهُمَا أَفْضَلُ؟:* 

*ذُنُوبٌ سَتَرَهَا اللَّهُ فَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُعَيِّرَنِي بِهَا أَحَدٌ،*

* وَمَوَدَّةٌ قَذَفَهَا اللَّهُ فِي قُلُوبِ الْعِبَادِ وَلَمْ يَبْلُغْهَا عَمَلِي "

**كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن عبد الله بن سلام أن موسى عليه السلام قال :*

*
يا رب ما الشكر الذي ينبغي لك

 قال :

 يا موسى 

لا يزال لسانك رطبا من ذكري* 

*
كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كَانَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ حُسَيْنٍ بِمِنًى، 

فَظَهَرَ مِنْ دُعَائِهِ أَنْ قَالَ:* 

*«كَمْ مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ أَنْعَمْتَهَا عَلَيَّ قَلَّ لَكَ عِنْدَهَا شُكْرِي،*

* وَكَمْ مِنْ بَلِيَّةٍ ابْتَلَيْتَنِي بِهَا قَلَّ لَكَ عِنْدَهَا صَبْرَى،* 

*فَيَا مَنْ قَلَّ شُكْرِي عِنْدَ نِعْمَتِهِ فَلَمْ يَحْرِمْنِي،* 

*وَيَا مَنْ قَلَّ صَبْرِي عِنْدَ بَلَائِهِ فَلَمْ يَخْذُلْنِي،*

* وَيَا مَنْ رَآنِي عَلَى الذُّنُوبِ الْعِظَامِ 

فَلَمْ يَفْضَحْنِي وَلَمْ يَهْتِكْ سِتْرِي،*

* وَيَا ذَا الْمَعْرُوفِ الَّذِي لَا يَنْقُصُنِي، 

*
*وَيَا ذَا النِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي لَا تَحَوَّلُ وَلَا تَزُولُ،

*
* صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ،

*
* وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا»*

*

كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عَنْ أَبِي رَجَاءٍ الْعُطَارِدِيِّ  ، قَالَ:*

* " خَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا عِمْرَانُ بْنُ حُصَيْنٍ 

وَعَلَيْهِ مُطَرِّفُ خَزٍّ لَمْ نَرَهْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلَا بَعْدُ،*

* فَقَالَ: إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ:*

* «**إِذَا أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ نِعْمَةً* 

*أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَرَى أَثَرَ نِعْمَتِهِ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ**»*

*كتاب الشكر*
*لابن أبي الدنيا*
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُوقَةَ، قَالَ:*

* " مَرَرْتُ مَعَ عَوْنِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بِالْكُوفَةِ عَلَى قَصْرِ الْحَجَّاجِ* 

*فَقُلْتُ: لَوْ رَأَيْتَ مَا نَزَلَ بِنَا هَاهُنَا زَمَنَ الْحَجَّاجِ؟* 

*فَقَالَ: مَرَرْتَ كَأَنَّكَ لَمْ تَدْعُ إِلَى ضُرٍّ مَسَّكَ،* 

*أَرْجِعْ* *فَاحْمَدِ اللَّهَ وَاشْكُرْهُ،*

*أَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ إِلَى قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ:*

* {مَرَّ كَأَنْ لَمْ يَدْعُنَا إِلَى ضُرٍّ مَسَّهُ}* 

*[يونس: ١٢] "*

*كتاب الشكر / لابن أبي الدنيا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال فُضَيْلَ بْنَ عِيَاضٍ :*
* " كَانَ يُقَالَ: 

مَنْ عَرَفَ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ بِقَلْبِهِ، وَحَمِدَهُ بِلِسَانِهِ،*

* لَمْ يَسْتَتِمَّ ذَلِكَ حَتَّى يَرَى الزِّيَادَةَ،*

* لِقَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ:*

* {**لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ**}* 

*[إبراهيم: ٧]* 

*كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا*
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولأن كلّ أوصافه سبحانه وتعالى أوصاف كمال،** 

وكل أفعاله حكمة ومصلحة،

**كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يؤكّد تقرير هذه المسألة في صلواته،* 

*فقد ثبت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام

**أنه كان يقول في دعاء الاستفتاح:

* *(لبيك وسعديك،

* *والخير كله في يديك،* 

*والشرّ ليس إليك)* 


*رواه مسلم في صحيحه.


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ:

" {إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لِرَبِّهِ لَكَنُودٌ} 

[العاديات: ٦] 


قَالَ:

**يُعَدِّدُ الْمَصَائِبَ، وَيَنْسَى النِّعَمَ** "


**كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا 
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أنشدنا محمود الوراق في ذلك :

 يا أيها الظالم في فعله 

 والظالم مردود على من ظلم 

 إلى متى أنت وحتى متى 

**تشكو المصيبات وتنسى النعم

**كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ نَشِيطٍ، عَنْ بَكْرٍ يَعْنِي ابْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ،*

* أَنَّهُ لَحِقَ حَمَّالًا عَلَيْهِ حِمْلُهُ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ:* 

*"* *الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ**، اسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ،* 

*قَالَ: فَانْتَظَرْتُهُ حَتَّى وَضَعَ مَا عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ،*

* وَقُلْتُ لَهُ: مَا تُحْسِنُ غَيْرَ ذَا؟*

* قَالَ: بَلَى، أُحْسِنُ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا: أَقْرَأُ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ،*

* غَيْرَ أَنَّ الْعَبْدَ بَيْنَ نِعْمَةٍ وَذَنْبٍ،* 

*فَأَحْمَدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى نَعْمَائِهِ السَّابِغَةِ،** وَأَسْتَغْفِرُه  ُ لِذُنُوبِي،*

* فَقُلْتُ: الْحَمَّالُ أَفْقَهُ مِنْ بَكْرٍ "*

*كتاب الشكر*
*لابن أبي الدنيا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال عبد الله بن عمر بن عبد العزيز 

ما قلب عمر بن عبد العزيز بصره على نعمة

أنعم الله بها عليه 

إلا قال اللهم أني أعوذ بك أن أبدِّل نعمك كفرا 

أو أكفرها بعد معرفتها 

أو أنساها فلا أثني بها

كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ:* 

*لَمَّا قَرَأَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سُورَةَ الرَّحْمَنِ عَلَى أَصْحَابِهِ* 

*قَالَ حِينَ فَرَغَ مِنْهَا:*

* " مَا لِي أَرَاكُمْ سُكُوتًا؟*

* لَلْجِنُّ كَانُوا أَحْسَنَ مِنْكُمْ رَدًّا،* 

*مَا قَرَأْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ مَرَّةٍ: {فَبِأَيِّ آلَاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ}*
*
 [الرحمن: ١٣]*
* 
إِلَّا قَالُوا:
**
وَلَا بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ نِعَمِكَ رَبَّنَا نُكَذِّبُ** ".*

* قَالَ: وَلَا أَعْلَمُهُ إِلَّا قَالَ:* *فَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ** "*

*كتاب الشكر*
*لابن أبي الدنيا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حدثنا أحمد بن إبراهيم حدثني روح بن قاسم 

أن رجلا من أهله تنسك
 فقال لا آكل الخبيص أو الفالوذج
 لا أقوم بشكره

 قال فلقيت الحسن 
فقلت له في ذلك 

فقال الحسن هذا إنسان أحمق 
وهل يقوم
بشكر الماء البارد 

كتاب الشكر
 لابن أبي الدنيا 
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عَنْ عَوْنِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ: 

قَالَ بَعْضُ الْفُقَهَاءِ:*

* «إِنِّي رَوَّأْتُ فِي أَمْرِي فَلَمْ أَرَ خَيْرًا لَا شَرًّا مَعَهُ* 

*إِلَّا* *الْمُعَافَاةَ وَالشُّكْرَ**،*

* فَرُبَّ شَاكِرِ بَلَاءٍ فِي بَلَاءٍ،*

* وَرُبَّ مُعَافًى غَيْرُ شَاكِرٍ،*

* فَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمْ فَسَلُوهُمَا جَمِيعًا»*

* كتاب الشكر*
* لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيَّ :


«السِّتْرُ مِنَ الْعَافِيَةِ»


كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قَالَ شُرَيْحٌ:* 

*" مَا أُصِيبَ عَبْدٌ بِمُصِيبَةٍ 

إِلَّا كَانَ لِلَّهِ عَلَيْهِ فِيهَا ثَلَاثُ نِعَمٍ:*

* أَنْ لَا تَكُونَ كَانَتْ فِي دِينِهِ،*

* وَأَنْ لَا تَكُونَ أَعْظَمَ مِمَّا كَانَتْ،*

* وَأَنَّهَا كَائِنَةٌ، فَقَدْ كَانَتْ** "* 

* كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أنشدني محمود الوراق* *

 إذا كان شكري نعمة الله نعمة 

 علي وفي أمثالها يجب الشكرُ 

 فكيف وقوع الشكر إلا بفضله 

 وإن طالت الأيام واتصل العمرُ 

 إذا مس بالسراء عم سرورها 

 وإن مس بالضراء أعقبها الأجرُ 

 ولا منها إلا له فيه مِنَّةٌ 

 تضيق بها الأوهام والبر والبحرُ  

**كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> *رائع بارك الله فيك*


مشكور على طيب المرور

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال عباية أبو غسان: 

" حممت بنيسابور فانطبقت علي الحمى، 

فدعوت بهذا الدعاء: 

**إلهي، كلما أنعمت علي نعمة قل عندها شكري،
** 
وكلما ابتليتني ببلية قل عندها صبرى،

**فيا من قل شكري عند نعمه فلم يخذلني،**

ويا من قل عند بلائه صبرى فلم يعاقبني،

ويا من رآني على المعاصي فلم يفضحني،

**اكشف ضري،* *

قال: فذهبت عني "


**كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال رفيع أبو العالية :

إني لأرجو أن لا يهلك عبد بين اثنتين

 نعمة يحمد الله عليها 

وذنب يستغفر منه 

كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال أبو الدرداء :

من لم يعرف نعمة الله عليه
 إلا في مطعمه ومشربه 
فقد قل علمه وحضر عذابه 

كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

" يا عبادي إنما هي أعمالكم : أحصيها لكم ثم أوفيكم إياها ،

 فمن وجد خيرا فليحمد الله عز وجل . 

ومن وجد غير ذلك فلا يلومن إلا نفسه ". 

رواه مسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الله جل جلاله ...

 تطلب منه حاجتك دون واسطة !

 وتقف بين يديه دون استئذان !

 لا يزيده إلحاحك إلا رضى !

 ولا تنقصه أعطيتك فيطلب عنها عوض !

  لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم ،

 فبابه مشرع لعبيده ،

 ويداه مبسوطتان بعطائه ،  

ورحمته مرسلة على البر والفاجر والكافر 

" إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم " !


منقول

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن أنس بن مالك
 قال سمعت عمر بن الخطاب سلم على رجل
 فرد عليه السلام 

فقال عمر للرجل كيف أنت ؟

 قال الرجل

احمد الله إليك 

قال عمر هذا أردت منك 

كتاب الشكر 
لابن أبي الدنيا
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*هذي سعادة دنيانا فكن رجلاً*

*إن شئتها أبد الآبادِ يبتسمُ*

*خذ الحياةَ كما جاءتك مبتسماً*

*في كفها الخيرُ أو في كفها العدمُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد:*

* {وأسبغ عليكم نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة}*

* [لقمان: ٢٠]*

* قال: «لا إله إلا الله»* 

* كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*سمعت بكر بن عبد الله المزني، يقول:*
* 
ما قال عبد* *الحمد لله**،

إلا وجبت عليه نعمة بقوله:* *الحمد لله**،* 
*
قال: فما جزاء تلك النعمة؟

*
* قال: جزاؤها أن تقول:* *الحمد لله**،

*
* فجاءت نعمة أخرى* 
*
فلا تنفد نعم الله عز وجل "*

*كتاب الشكر*
*لابن أبي الدنيا*
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*جاء رجل إلى يونس بن عبيد يشكو ضيق حاله

 فقال له يونس 
أيسرك ببصرك هذا الذي تبصر به مائة ألف درهم

 قال الرجل لا 

قال فبيديك مائة ألف

 قال الرجل لا

 قال فبرجليك

 قال الرجل لا 

قال
 فذكَّره بنعم الله عليه 

وقال يونس أرى عندك مئين ألوف 
وأنت تشكو الحاجة ؟

كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن شرحبيل، أن أبا الدرداء، كان يقول:*

* «* *الصحة غنى الجسد* *»*

* كتاب الشكر*
* لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن سفيان 
في قوله عز وجل :

{* *سنستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون** }

 قال:

نسبغ عليهم النعم 

ونمنعهم الشكر

كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال عن سفيان :

كلما أحدثوا ذنبا أحدثت لهم نعمة 

قال بن داود :

 وينسوا* 


*كتاب الشكر*
*لابن أبي الدنيا*
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*

* « أفضل الدعاء لا إله إلا الله،* 

*وأفضل الذكر الحمد لله »* 

*كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*سئل ثابت البناني عن الاستدراج

 فقال :

ذلك مكر الله بالعباد المضيعين


*
*كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال يونس :* *

إن العبد إذا كانت له عند الله منزلة

 فحفظها وأبقى عليها 

ثم شكر الله ما أعطاه

 أعطاه الله أشرف منها 

وإذا ضيَّع الشكر 
استدرجه الله 
وكان تضييعه للشكر استدراجا* 
 

*كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال أبو حازم:

**نعمة الله** فيما زوى عني من الدنيا

أعظم من نعمته علي فيما أعطاني منها

إني رأيته أعطاها قوما فهلكوا* 

*كتاب الشكر* 
 *لابن أبي الدنيا* 
 *رحمه الله تعالى

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال ابن المنكدر لأبي حازم:* 
*
" ما أكثر من يلقاني فيدعو لي بالخير، ما أعرفهم،

*
* وما صنعت إليهم خيرا قط،* 

*فقال أبو حازم:

**لا تظن أن ذلك من قِبَلك،* 
*
ولكن انظر إلى الذي جاءك ذلك من قِبله فاشكره،*
* وقرأ ابن زيد:

*
* {إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات 

سيجعل لهم الرحمن ودا}* 
*
[مريم: ٩٦] "*

* كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا 
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أنشدني أحمد بن موسى الثقفي 

 وكم من نعمة لله تمسي 

 وتصبح ليس تعرفها كبيرة 

 وكم من مدخل لو مت 

 لكنت به نكالا في العشيرة 

 وقيت السوء والمكروه فيه 

 ورحت بنعمة فيه ستيرة 



كتاب الشكر 
لابن أبي الدنيا 
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الحَمــــدُ لِلَّهِ** عَلى تَقديــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  رِهِ* 
*
*
*وَحُسنِ ما صَرَفَ مِن أُمــــــــــــ  ـــــــورِهِ*
*
*
*الحَمدُ لِلَّهِ** بِحُســــنِ صُنعِــــــــــ  ــــــــــهِ* 
*
*
*شُكــــــــــــ  ـــــــراً** عَلى إِعطائِهِ وَمنْعِهِ * 
*
*
*يا خَيرَ مَن يُدعى لَدى الشَـــــــــــ  ـدائِدِ* 
*
*
*وَمَن لَهُ الشُكرُ مَعَ المَحامــــــــ  ــــــــــدِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن معاذ، قال:*

* قال لي النبي:

" إني أحبك،*

* فقل:* 

*اللهم أعني على ذكرك،*
* وشكرك،*
* وحسن عبادتك** "،*

*كتاب الشكر*
*لابن أبي الدنيا*
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن راشد بن سعد قال : 

دُعي عثمان رضى الله تعالى عنه إلى قوم اجتمعوا على ميتة لهم 

فانطلق ليأخذهم فتفرقوا قبل أن يبلغهم 

**فأعتق رقبة شكرًا* *

ألا يكون جرى على يديه خِزْيَ مسلم 

كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*جلس فضيل بن عياض، وسفيان بن عيينة 

ليلة إلى الصباح*

*يتذاكران النعم**،*

* فجعل سفيان يقول:* 

*«**أنعم الله علينا في كذا،*

* فعل بنا كذا، فعل بنا كذا**»*

* كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن عبد الملك بن أبجر قال :
*
*ما من الناس إلا مبتلى بعافية لينظر كيف شُكْره 

**ويبتليه لينظر كيف صبره 
**
**كتاب الشكر 
**لابن أبي الدنيا**
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن وهب بن منبه قال:

** ينزل البلاء ليستخرج الدعاء* *

كتاب الشكر 
لابن أبي الدنيا 
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حدثنا العلاء بن المغيرة، قال :*

* «بشرتُ الحسن بموت الحجاج وهو مُختفٍ فسجد»* 

*كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن سلام بن أبي مطيع، قال:
**

" دخلت على مريض فإذا هو يئن فقلت له: 

**اذكر المطروحين في الطريق،

اذكر الذين لا مأوى لهم، ولا من يخدمهم،* *

قال: ثم دخلت عليه بعد ذلك فلم أسمعه يئن، 

قال: وجعل يقول:

**اذكر المطروحين في الطريق،

اذكر من لا مأوى له، ولا من يخدمه** " 

**
كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن أبي بكرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*

* كان إذا جاءه أمر يسرُّه** 

خرَّ ساجدا شكرا لله* 
*
** كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا 
رحمه الله تعالى
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كم هو كبير حجم النعم التي نغفل عن شكرها

**فقط لأننا اعتدنا عليها

**ولم نجرِّب الحياة بدونها

**فالحمد لله دائما وأبدًا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال سفيان الثوري:

لقد أنعم الله على عبد في حاجته

 أكثر من تضرعه إليه فيها * 


* كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا 
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثنا أحمد بن أبي الحواري، 
قال: قلت لأبي معاوية الأسود:*

* يا أبا معاوية،

**ما أعظم النعم علينا في التوحيد،*

* نسأل الله أن لا يسلبناه،*

* قال:

«يحق على المنعم أن يتم على من أنعم عليه»*

* كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم**:

«إنه ليكون في المجلس الرجل الواحد* *يحمد الله**

فتنقضي لأهل ذلك المجلس حوائجهم كلهم»

**كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن عبد الرحمن بن مالك عن أبيه قال :

لما تاب الله عليه سجد 
وألقى رادءه إلى الذي بشَّره

كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كان الحسن إذا جلس مجلسا يقول :*
*
اللهم* *لك الحمد** بالإسلام 
*
*ولك الحمد** بالقرآن 
*
*ولك الحمد** بالأهل والمال 
*
*بسطت رزقنا وأظهرت أمننا وأحسنت معافاتنا 
*
*ومن كل ما سألناك ربنا أعطيتنا*
*فلك الحمد** كثيرا كما تنعم كثيرا 
*
*وصرفت شرا كثيرا 
*
*فلوجهك الجليل الباقي الدائم الحمد 
*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين 
*


*كتاب الشكر*
*لابن أبي الدنيا*
*رحمه الله تعالى
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:


**«انظروا إلى من هو أسفل منكم،

فإنه أجدر ألا تزدروا* *نعمة الله عليكم**»**


كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*
*من قال حين يصبح
 اللهم ما أصبحت بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك 
**فمنك وحدك**
لا شريك لك
**فلك الحمد**
ولك الشكر
**إلا أدى شكر ذلك اليوم* 

*كتاب الشكر
**لابن أبي الدنيا
**رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن النبي أنه كان إذا أكل قال:**

«الحمد لله الذي أطعم وسقى، 

وسوَّغه وجعل له مخرجا»

**كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال بكر بن عبد الله المزني : 


**يا بن آدم إذا أردت أن تعلم قدر*
* ما أنعم الله عليك*
* فغمض عينيك
 
** كتاب الشكر*
* لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كتب بعض الحكماء إلى أخ له:*

* أما بعد يا أخي 


**فقد أصبح بنا من نعم الله عز وجل ما لا نحصيه 

**مع كثرة ما نعصيه 

**فما ندري أيها نشكر 

**أجميل ما ظهر 
**أم قبيح ما ستر* 

* كتاب الشكر*
* لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن مقاتل بن حيان:*

* {وأسبغ عليكم نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة}*

* [لقمان: ٢٠] ،*

* قال:* *أما الظاهرة فالإسلام،*

* وأما الباطنة فستره عليكم بالمعاصي** "*

* كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا 
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال عباءة بن كليب : 

كتب إلي ابن السماك:**

«أما بعد، فإني كتبت إليك وأنا مسرور مستور، 

فأنا بهما مغرور،

ذنب ستره علي فقد طابت نفسي لي كأنه مغفور، 

ونعم أبلاها فأنا بها مسرور،

كأني فيها على تأدية الحقوق، 

فليت شعري ما عواقب هذه الأمور؟»


**كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال علي بن صالح :* 

*في قوله: { لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم }*

* [إبراهيم: ٧]*

* قال: أي* *من طاعتي* *"*

* كتاب الشكر* 
*لابن أبي الدنيا* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن عنبسة بن الأزهر قال : 

**كان محارب بن دثار قاضي أهل الكوفة قريب الجوار مني
*
* فربما سمعته في بعض الليل يقول ويرفع صوته :
*
*أنا الصغير الذي ربيته فلك الحمد 
**وأنا الضعيف الذي قويته* *فلك الحمد* 
*وأنا الفقير الذي أغنيته* *فلك الحمد*
*وأنا الساغب الذي أشبعته* *فلك الحمد*
*وأنا العاري الذي كسوته* *فلك الحمد* 
*وأنا المسافر الذي صاحبته* *فلك الحمد*
*وأنا الغائب الذي أديته* *فلك الحمد*
*وأنا الراجل الذي حملته* *فلك الحمد*
*وأنا المريض الذي شفيته* *فلك الحمد*
* وأنا الداعي الذي أجبته* *فلك الحمد*
*
**ربنا ولك الحمد*

* ربنا حمدا لك على كل نعمة 
**

**كتاب الشكر
**لابن أبي الدنيا**
رحمه الله تعالى
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال صالح بن مسمار :*

*ما أدري أنعمته عليَّ فيما بسط عليَّ أفضل*

* أم* *نعمته* *فيما زوى عني* 

*كتاب الشكر**
لابن أبي الدنيا
**رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وعسى الذي أهدى ليوسُفَ أهلَه*

* وأعزَّه في السجنِ وهْوَ أسيرُ* 

*أنْ يستجيبَ لنا فيجمعَ شملنا* 

*واللهُ ربُّ العالمين قديرُ


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*يَا وَاهِبَ الآمَالِ أَنْتَ حَفَظْتَنِي وَمَنَعْتَنِي

 وَعَدَا الظَّلُومُ عَلَيَّ كَيْ يَجْتَاحَنِي فَحَمَيْتَنِي 

 فَانْقَادَ لِي مُتَخَشِّعًا لمَّا رَآكَ نَصَرْتَنِي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن مجاهد:

{إنه كان عبدا شكورا} 

[الإسراء: ٣]

قال: " لم يأكل شيئا قط إلا حمد الله،

ولم يشرب شرابا قط إلا حمد الله،

ولم يمش مشيا قط إلا حمد الله عليه،

ولا يبطش بشيء قط إلا حمد الله عليه،

فأثنى الله عليه:

{إنه كان عبدا شكورا}

[الإسراء: ٣] "

كتاب الشكر
لابن أبي الدنيا
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
كلُّ من لاقيتُ يشكو دهرَه

ليتَ شِعري هذهِ الدنيا لمنْ ؟

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حدثني عبد الله بن محمد بن أبي الدنيا قال :
*
*بلغني عن بعض الحكماء قال:
*
*لو لم يعذب الله عز وجل على معصيته 

**لكان ينبغي أن لا يُعصى* *لشكر نعمته* 

*كتاب الشكر
**لابن أبي الدنيا**
رحمه الله تعالى

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=82&book=996
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن أنس بن مالك قال:**

**قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*

* " ما أنعم الله عز وجل على عبد نعمة،*

* فقال:* *الحمد لله**،*

* إلا كان* *الحمد أكثر** من النعمة "* 

*
 فضيلة الشكر لله عزَّ وجل على نعمه*
* للخرائطي* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن  عمر، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* *

(من رأى مبتلى فقال:

**الحمد لله**  الذي عافاني مما ابتلاك به،

 وفضلني على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلا)، 

إلا عوفي من  ذلك البلاء.*


*فضيلة الشكر لله عزَّ وجل على نعمه

 للخرائطي 
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن قتادة، في قوله تعالى:*

* {إن ربنا لغفور شكور}*

* [فاطر: ٣٤]*

*قال:*

* «**غفر لهم الذنب العظيم،* 

*وشكر لهم اليسير**»*

* فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه* 
*للخرائطي* 
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال شداد بن أوس:
 احفظوا عني ما أقول لكم،*
* سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:*

* " إذا كنز الناس الذهب والفضة، 

فاكنزوا هؤلاء الكلمات:* 

*اللهم إني أسألك الثبات في الأمر،*

* والعزيمة على الرشد،

**وأسألك شكر نعمتك،*

* وأسألك حسن عبادتك،* 
*
وأسألك قلبا سليما، ولسانا صادقا،* 

*وأسألك من خير ما تعلم،

*
* وأعوذ بك من شر ما تعلم،

*
* وأستغفرك لما تعلم،* 
*
إنك أنت علام الغيوب "* 

*فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه* 
*للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عَنْ أَبِي عِمْرَانَ الْجَوْنِيِّ، 
عَنْ أَبِي الْجَلْدِ قَالَ: 

" قَالَ مُوسَى: 

إِلَهِي،

كَيْفَ أَشْكُرُكَ 

وَأَصْغَرُ نِعْمَةٍ وَضَعْتَهَا عِنْدِي مِنْ نِعَمِكَ 

لَا يُجَازِي بِهَا عَمَلِي كُلُّهُ؟

قَالَ:

فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى، 

الْآنَ شَكَرْتَنِي "


الزهد للإمام أحمد
ج١ ص ٥٨*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن الأعمش، عن أبي وائل، عن عبد الله، قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* *

«قال جبريل ألا أعلمك الكلمات 
التي قالها موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
حين انفلق البحر لبني إسرائيل؟»

قلت: بلى، بأبي وأمي قال:

«**قل اللهم لك الحمد وإليك المشتكى،

وأنت المستغاث ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله**»

قال عبد الله: 
فما تركتهن مذ سمعتهن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وقال أبو وائل:
 ما تركتهن مذ سمعتهن من عبد الله. 

وقال الأعمش:
 ما تركتهن مذ سمعتهن من أبي وائل


**فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه
للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال السماء كئيبة ! وتجهما 

قلت: ابتسم يكفي التجهم في السما !

قال: الصبا ولى ! فقلت له: ابتــسم  

لن يرجع الأسف الصبا المتصرما !!

قال: التي كانت سمائي في الهوى  

  صارت لنفسي في الغرام جــهنما

خانت عــــهودي بعدما ملكـتها   

 قلبي , فكيف أطيق أن أتبســما !

قلـــت: ابتسم واطرب فلو قارنتها

لقضيت عــــمرك كــله متألما

قال: الــتجارة في صراع هائل  

  مثل المسافر كاد يقتله الـــظما

أو غادة مسلولة محــتاجة  

  لدم ، و تنفث كلما لهثت دما !

قلت: ابتسم ما أنت جالب دائها  

  وشفائها, فإذا ابتسمت فربما

أيكون غيرك مجرما. وتبيت في 

 وَجَلٍ كأنك أنت صرت المجرما ؟

قال: العدى حولي علت صيحاتهم 

   أَأُسر و الأعداء حولي في الحمى ؟

قلت: ابتسم , لم يطلبوك بذمهم 

 لو لم تكن منهم أجلَّ و أعظما !

قال: المواسم قد بدت أعلامها 

   و تعرضت لي في الملابس و الدمى

و علي للأحباب فرض لازم 

 لكن كفي ليس تملك درهما

قلت: ابتسم, يكفيك أنك لم تزل 

 حيا, و لست من الأحبة معدما!

قال: الليالي جرعتني علقما   

 قلت: ابتسم و لئن جرعت العلقما

فلعل غيرك إن رآك مرنما 

 طرح الكآبة جانبا و ترنما

أتُراك تغنم بالتبرم درهما 

   أم أنت تخسر بالبشاشة مغنما ؟

يا صاح, لا خطر على شفتيك أن 

   تتثلما, و الوجه أن يتحطما

فاضحك فإن الشهب تضحك و الدجى

  متلاطم, و لذا نحب الأنجما !

قال: البشاشة ليس تسعد كائنا 

   يأتي إلى الدنيا و يذهب مرغما

قلت : ابتسم مادام بينك و الردى 

  شبر, فإنك بعد لن تتبسما*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حدثنا سفيان الثوري، عن منصور بن صفية، قال:*

* مر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برجل وهو يقول:* 

*الحمد لله الذي هداني للإسلام،* 

*وجعلني من أمة محمد،* 

*فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* 

*«لقد شكرت عظيما»* 

* فضيلة شكر الله عز وجل على نعمه*
* للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ألا تَسْألانِ المَرْءَ ماذا يُحَاوِلُ

أنَحْبٌ فيُقضَى أمْ ضَلالٌ وباطِلُ

فإنْ أنتَ لم تَصْدُقْكَ نَفسُكَ فانتسبْ	

لَعَلَّكَ تهديكَ القُرُونُ الأوائِلُ

ألا كُلُّ شيءٍ ما خَلا اللّهُ باطِلُ 

وكلُّ نعيمٍ لا مَحالة َ زائِلُ

وكلُّ امرىء ٍ يَوْماً سيعلمُ سعيهُ	

إذا كُشِّفَتْ عندَ الإلَهِ المَحاصِلُ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وعن علقمة بن مرثد 
عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال :*

* (( إنْ كنا لعلنا أن نلتقي في اليوم مراراً ،* 

*يسأل بعضنا بعضاً عن حاله* 

*وإنْ نريد بذلك ( أي ما نريد بذلك )* 

*إلا* *الحمد لله عز وجل**))*

* الزهد*
* لابن المبارك رحمه الله تعالى*
*ص ٦٨*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*‏صور من حياة ‏‫الصحابة‬‏*

*برنامج إذاعي*

*للدكتور عبد الرحمن رأفت الباشا*

*رحمه الله تعالى*
*
http://www.mazameer.com/singer-52-282-id-desc-0.html
*

*‎‪‬‏*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن أبي هريرة،

أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:*

* «سبق المفردون»*

* قالوا: يا رسول الله من المفردون؟*

* قال:

«**الذين يذكرون الله على كل حال**»*


* فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه* 
*
للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأول مراتب* *سعادة العبد* *

أن تكون له أذن واعية ،

وقلب يعقل ما تعيه الأذن ، 

فإذا سمع وعقل 

**تذكر فضل الله عليه.* *

كلما تجددت له نعمة 

**جدَّدَ لها شكراً .**

فهذا على خير وإلى خير .


**فضيلة الشيخ 
عبد الله بن صالح الفوزان
**
من مقال
علاج التقصير في الشكر*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن أبي عبيدة، عن عبد الله، قال:*

* قلت يا رسول الله* 

*إن الله قد قتل* *أبا جهل بن هشام* 

*فقال:*

* «**الحمد لله الذي صدق وعده ونصر عبده**»*


* فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه* 
*للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن ابن عباس، قال: 

«أول من يدخل الجنة يوم القيامة، 

**الذين يحمدون الله عز وجل في السراء والضراء**»


**فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه
للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال محمود الوراق :

[البحر الوافر]**

عطيته إذا أعطى سرور ... 

وإن أخذ الذي أعطى أثابا

**فأي النعمتين أحق شكرا* *... 

وأحمد عند منقلب إيابا

أنعمته التي أهدت سرورا ...

 أم الأخرى التي أهدت ثوابا

بل الأخرى وإن نزلت بكره ... 

أعم لصابر فيه احتسابا


**فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه
للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن محمد بن كعب القرظي قال:

يا هؤلاء، احفظوا اثنتين:

شكر النعم وإخلاص الإيمان.
*
*فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه
للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير، قال:*

* «لأن* *أعافى فأشكر**، أحب إلي من أن أبتلى فأصبر»* 

*قال: «ونظرت في الخير الذي لا شر فيه،*

* فلم أر مثل* *المعافاة والشكر**»*

* فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه*
* للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأنشدونا لمحمود الوراق:* 





*إِذا كانَ شُكري* *نِعمَةَ اللَهِ** نِعمَةً
**
عَليّ لَهُ في مِثلِها يَجبُ* *الشُكرُ**

فَكيفَ بُلوغُ الشُكرِ إِلاّ* *بِفَضلِـهِ**

وَإِن طالتِ الأَيامُ وَاتَّصلَ العُمرُ*
 *فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه*

* للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أَنْشَدَنِي الْمُبَرِّدُ 
لِيَزِيدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُهَلَّبِ بْنِ أَبِي صُفْرَةَ:* 

*« [**البحر الوافر**]*


*إِلَهِي** لَا تُفِتْنَا مِنْكَ رَحْمَةْ ... 

وَعَافِيَةً وَتَوْفِيقًا وَعِصْمَةْ 
*


*فَمَا زِلْنَا نُعَرَّفُ مِنْكَ خَيْرًا ... 

وَيَحْسُدُ حَاسِدٌ فَيُطِيلُ رَغْمَهْ 
*


*وَكَمْ أَذْنَبْتُ مِنْ ذَنْبٍ عَظِيمٍ ...

فَلَمْ تَفْضَحْ وَلَمْ تَعْجَلْ بِنِقْمَةْ 
*


*وَكَيْفَ بِشُكْرِ ذِي نِعَمٍ** إِذَا مَا ...

شَكَرْتُ لَهُ فَشُكْرِي مِنْهُ نِعْمَةْ » 
*


*فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه* 
*للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :**

 " الناس إزاء المصيبة على درجات:
**الأولى: الشاكر.
 الثانية: الراضي.
 الثالثة: الصابر.
 الرابعة: الجازع.**

**أمَّا الجازع :**
 فقد فعل محرماً،
 وتسخط من قضاء رب العالمين الذي بيده ملكوت السموات والأرض ،
 له الملك يفعل ما يشاء.

**وأمّا الصابر:* *
فقد قام بالواجب، 
والصابر: هو الذي يتحمل المصيبة، 
أي يرى  أنها مرة وشاقة، وصعبة ، 
ويكره وقوعها،

 ولكنه يتحمل، ويحبس نفسه عن الشيء  المحرم ،
 وهذا واجب.

**وأمّا الراضي:
**فهو الذي لا يهتم بهذه المصيبة ، 
ويرى أنها من عند الله فيرضى رضاً تاماً،
 ولا يكون في قلبه تحسر، 
أو ندم  عليها ؛ 
لأنه رضي رضاً تاماً، 
وحاله أعلى من حال الصابر.

**والشاكر:** 
هو أن يشكر الله على هذه المصيبة.

**ولكن كيف يشكر الله على هذه المصيبة وهي مصيبة ؟**

 والجواب: من وجهين:

**الوجه الأول:**

 أن ينظر إلى من أصيب بما هو أعظم ،
 فيشكر الله على أنه لم يصب مثله .
**
 الوجه الثاني:**

 أن يعلم أنه يحصل له بهذه المصيبة تكفير السيئات ،
 ورفعة  الدرجات إذا صبر، 
فما في الآخرة خير مما في الدنيا،
 فيشكر الله ، 

وأيضاً  أشد الناس بلاءً الأنبياء ،
 ثم الصالحون، ثم الأمثل فالأمثل ، 
فيرجو أن  يكون بها صالحاً، 
فيشكر الله سبحانه وتعالى على هذه النعمة.

 والشكر على المصيبة مستحب ؛
 لأنه فوق الرضا ؛
 لأن الشكر رضا وزيادة " .

**انتهى من الشرح الممتع
 (5/ 395-396) .**
منقوول


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن ابن لكعب بن مالك، قال:*

* «لما أتى كعب بن مالك الذي بشَّره بتوبته ,*

* سَجَد* 

*وأعطى الذي بشَّره ثوبيه»*

* فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه* 
*للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب، عن أبيه، قال:* 

*«سمعت نداء من ذروة سَلْع أن أبشر، يا كعب»*

* قال:*

* «**فخررت ساجدا**،* 

*وعرفت أن الله قد جاء بالفرج**»* 

* فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه* 
*للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*يا رَبِّ إِن عَظُمَت ذُنوبي كَثرَةً 

                   فَلَقَد عَلِمتُ بِأَنَّ عَفوَكَ أَعظَمُ

إِن كانَ لا يَرجوكَ إِلّا مُحسِنٌ 

                   فَبِمَن يَلوذُ وَيَستَجيرُ المُجرِمُ

أَدعوكَ رَبِّ كَما أَمَرتَ تَضَرُّعاً 

                   فَإِذا رَدَدتَ يَدي فَمَن ذا يَرحَمُ

ما لي إِلَيكَ وَسيلَةٌ إِلّا الرَجا 

                   وَجَميلُ عَفوِكَ ثُمَّ أَنّي مُسلِمُ 

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن الهيثم بن مالك الطائي، قال: 
سمعت النعمان بن بشير يقول على المنبر:

إن للشيطان مصالي وفخوخا، 
وإن من مصالي الشيطان وفخوخه البطر بأنعم الله، 
والفخر بإعطاء الله، 
والكبرياء على عباد الله،
 واتباع الهوى في غير ذات الله عزوجل. 

فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه 
للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قالت هند:

«إذا رأيتم النعم مستدرة

**فبادروا بتعجيل الشكر**

قبل حلول الزوال»*

*فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه*
*للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بَدا حينَ أَثرى بِإِخوانِـهِ  

فَفَلَّلَ عَنهُم شَباةَ العَـدَم

وَذَكَّرَهُ الحَزمُ غِبَّ الأَمو  رِ فَبادِر قَبلَ اِنتِقالِ النِعَمِ


فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه
للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن أبي سعيد الخدري، قال:* 

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*

* «لا يشكر الله 
من لا يشكر الناس»* 

* فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه* 
*للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* أنشدني محرز بن الفضل:**

عَلامَةُ شُكرِ المَرءِ إِعلانُ شُكـرِهِ

وَمَن شَكَرَ المَعروفَ مِنهُ فَما كَفَر * 
 


*فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه* 
*للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* أنشدني ابن أبي الدنيا:*

* [البحر البسيط]* 

*لو كنت أعرف فوق الشكر منزلة ...

أعلى من الشكر عند الله في الثمنِ*



*إذا منحتكها مني مهذبة ... 

حذوا على حذو ما أوليت من حسنِ*



*فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه*
*للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*اِرفَع ضَعيفَك لا يَحُر بِكَ ضَعفُهُ 

 يَوماً فَتدرِكَهُ العَواقِبُ قَد نَمـا

يَجزيكَ أَو يُثني عَليَكَ وَإِنَّ مَـن

  أَثنى عَلَيكَ بِما فَعَلتَ فَقَد جَزَى*



*فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه*
*للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن موسى بن طلحة، عن أبيه، قال:*

* «من أُولي معروفا فلم يجد إلا الثناء*

* فأثنى به فقد شكره،* 

*ومن كتمه فقد كفره»* 


* فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه* 
*للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حدثني سليم بن عامر، 

قال: سمعت عبد الله بن قرط الأزدي،*
* وكان من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على المنبر* 

*يقول في يوم أضحى ورأى على الناس أنواع الثياب:*

* «يا لها من نعمة ما أسبغها،

ويا لها من كرامة ما أظهرها،*

* إنه ما زال عن جادة قوم شيء أشد عليهم 

من نعمة لا يستطيعون ردها،*

*وإنما تثبت النعم 

بشكر المنعم عليه للمنعم**»*

* فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه* 
* للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أنشدني عمران بن موسى المؤدب:*
*
 [البحر الطويل]* 

*فإنك إن ذوقتني ثمر الغنى ...

حمدت الذي أجنيك من ثمر الشكر*



* وإن يفن ما أعطيت في اليوم أو غد ... 

فإن الذي أعطيك يبقى على الدهر*



* فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه*
* للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أنشدني محرز بن الفضل الرازي: 
**
لأَشكُرَنَّكَ مَعروفاً هَمَـمـتَ بِـهِ 

 إِنَّ اهتِمامَك بِالمَعروفِ مَعروفُ

وَلا أَلومُكَ إِذ لَم يُمـضِـهِ قَـدَرٌ 

 فَالشيءُ بِالقَدَرِ المَحتومِ مَصروفُ

*
*فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه*
* للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حدثنا خالد الربعي، قال: كان يقال:*

* " إن من أجدر الأعمال أن لا تؤخر عقوبته، 

أو تعجل عقوبته:*

* الأمانة تُخان،* 

*والرحم تُقطع،*

*والإحسان يُكفَر** "* 


* فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه* 
*للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال أعرابي لعبد الله بن جعفر: 
**
لا ابتلاك الله ببلاء يعجز عنه صبرك، 

**وأنعم عليك نعمة يقصر عنها شكرك.*


*فضيلة الشكر لله عز وجل على نعمه 
للخرائطي رحمه الله تعالى

http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open....9#.VRbaP47Apf1


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*سبب نزول آية المباهلة**

هو قدوم وفد نصارى نجران المدينة
 ومجادلتهم رسولَ الله حول  المسيح عيسى بن مريم.
**
 حيث روى البخاري في صحيحه عن حذيفة بن اليمان قوله:* *

 «جاء العاقب والسيد صاحبا نجران
 إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يريدان  أن يُلاعناه، 

فقال أحدُهما لصاحبه:
 لا تفعل فوالله لئن كان نبياً فلاعنا لا  تفلح نحن ولا عقبنا من بعدنا. 

قالا:
 إنا نعطيك ما سألتنا وابعث معنا رجلاً  أميناً،
 ولا تبعث معنا إلا أميناً.»


**وقد ذكر* *
الحافظ ابن حجر
**في  شرح هذا الحديث:* *

«وفيها مشروعية مباهلة المخالف 
إذا أصر بعد ظهور الحجة، 
 وقد دعا ابن عباس إلى ذلك ثم الأوزاعي،
 ووقع ذلك لجماعة من العلماء.

 ومما  عُرفَ بالتجربة
 أن من باهَل وكان مبطلاً لا تمضي عليه سنة من يوم المباهلة،

**ووَقَعَ لي ذلك مع شخص 
كان يتعصب لبعض* *الملاحدة* *؛
 فلم يقُم بعدها غير  شهرين.**»

**فتح الباري للحافظ ابن حجر :
8 / 95*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الإمام ابن القيم:** 

«إن السنة في مجادلة* *أهل الباطل** 
إذا قامت عليهم حجة الله، ولم يرجعوا،
 بل أصروا على العناد،
 أن يدعوهم إلى* *المباهلة**، 

وقد أمر الله، بذلك رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 ولم يقُل : إن ذلك ليس لأمتك من بعدك.

ودعا إليها ابنُ عمه عبد الله بن عباس، 
من أنكر عليه بعض مسائل الفروع، 
ولم يُنكر عليه الصحابة،

 ودعا إليه الأوزاعي سفيان الثوري في مسألة رفع اليدين،
 ولم يُنكَر عليه ذلك،
 وهذا من تمام الحجة»

**زاد المعاد : 3 /643*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فمشروعية المباهلة ليست خاصة بالنبي، 
بل هي للأمة، 
ومما يدخل في ما أٌمرنا بالتأسي به فيه من أمور الدين.

**فمباهلة أهل الباطل أمر مشروع،* *

غير أنه لا يُصار إليه إلا مع* *الجزم بصحة* *ما عليه المباهل وصدقه فيه،

 وترتب مصلحة شرعية على المباهلة كإقامة الحجة، 

وليس لأمر من أمور الدنيا.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الهوى يُعمي* *عن رؤية الدليل،

 ومهما بلغ وضوحاً فإن النفس تراه ضعيفاً

 وربما  لا تراه

 (**قالوا يا هود ما جئتنا ببينة 
وما نحن بتاركي* *آلهتنا* *عن قولك**)


**الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي 
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*{ وإن تعدوا نعمت الله لا تحصوها }**

قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه:*

* "من لم ير نعمة الله عليه إلا في مطعمه ومشربه* 

*فقد قلّ علمه وحضر عذابه".
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* افرح بالأشياء الصغيرة الإيجابية التي تحدث في يومك ، 

وكن على ثقة بأن آلاف الناس يتمنون ما تملك ؛ 

كن سعيدًا بما لديك 

**واحمد الله على كل حال*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فما هو الشكر:**

يقال: شكرت الدابة، أي: سمنت (إذا ظهر عليها أثر العلف)([1]).
*
*وكذلك حقيقته في العبودية، 

وهو ظهور أثر نعمة الله على لسان عبده:** ثناء واعترافا،

 وعلى قلبه: شهودا ومحبة، 

وعلى جوارحه: انقيادا وطاعة([2]).**

*  *([1])واحات الإيمان ـ عبد الحميد البلالي ـ المجموعة الأولى ـ (15) بتصرف.* 
*([2])مدارج السالكين ـ ابن القيم ج2 (244 – 246).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال الجنيد:
*
* الشكر أن لا ترى نفسك أهلا للنعمة.*

*وشكر العامة: 
على المطعم والمشرب والملبس، وقوت الأبدان.*

*وشكر الخاصة: 
على التوحيد والإيمان وقوت القلوب.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والشكر يأتي بالمزيد دائما،

 لقوله تعالى: 

{لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ 

وَلَئِنْ كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ }

[إبراهيم: 7]. 

فمتى لم تر حالك في مزيد،

 فاستقبل الشكر ([1]). * 


  *([1])مدارج السالكين ـ ابن القيم ج2 (244 – 246).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله:

 وأما تسميته سبحانه بالشاكر،

 فهو من قوله تعالى:

 { وَكَانَ اللَّهُ شَاكِرًا عَلِيمًا }

[النساء: 147].

[والشاكر: معناه المادح لمن يطيعه،

 قال تعالى: 

{ وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ }

[القلم: 4]]([1]).*
 

*([1]) النهج الأسمى ـ (315 – 316) (294).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وتسميته أيضا شكور،

 من قوله تعالى:

 { وَاللَّهُ شَكُورٌ حَلِيمٌ }

[التغابن: 17].

فهو الشكور على الحقيقة، 
فإنه يعطي العبد ويوفقه لما يشكره عليه،
 ويشكر للقليل من العمل،
 ويعطي الكثير من الثواب،

 ولهذا نهينا أن نستصغر شيئا من أعمال البر،

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 «لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا،

 ولو أن تلقى أخاك بوجه طلق»([1]).*
 

*([1]) أخرجه مسلم (2626)، 
والترمذي (1833)، وأحمد (21519) عن أبي ذر.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ويشكر* *الحسنة بعشر أمثالها 
إلى أضعاف مضاعفة،

 ويلقي له* *الشكر* *بين عباده. 
فلما ترك الصحابة ديارهم، 
وخرجوا منها في مرضاته،
 عوضهم عنها أن ملكهم الدنيا وفتحها عليهم،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* ولما احتمل يوسف الصديق ضيق السجن، 

**شَكَرَ له ذلك* *

بأن مكِّن له في الأرض 

يتبوأ منها حيث يشاء،*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولما بذل الشهداء أبدانهم له حتى مزقها أعداؤه،

**شَكَرَ لهم ذلك* *

بأن عوضهم منها طيرا خضرا أقر أرواحهم فيها 

ترد أنهار الجنة وتأكل من ثمارها إلى يوم البعث،

 فيردها عليهم أكمل ما تكون وأجمله وأبهاه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن شُكْرِه 

غفرانه للرجل بتنحيته غصن شوك عن طريق المسلمين.

فالشكور لا يضيع أجر محسن، 

ولا يعذب غير مسيء.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن شُكْرِه سبحانه* *

أنه يُخرج العبد من النار 

بأدنى مثقال ذرة من خير.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن شُكْرِه* *

أن العبد من عباده ينوه بذكره،

 كما* *شَكَر**َ لمؤمن آل فرعون ذلك المقام، 

وأثنى به عليه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولما كان سبحانه هو الشكور على الحقيقة، 

كان أحب خلقه إليه من اتصف بصفة الشكر،

 كما أن أبغض خلقه إليه من عطلها واتصف بضدها،

 وهذا شأن أسمائه الحسنى،

 ولهذا يبغض الكفور والجاهل

 ويحب الشكور العالم ([1]).*



*([1]) عدة الصابرين (334 – 336) بتصرف.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*@almonajjid:* 

* 
أحْسِنْ بربك ظنّـاً أنَّه أبـــداً*


*يكفي المُهِمَّ إذا ما عَنَّ أو نابا* 


* لا تيْأسنَّ لبــابٍ سُدَّ في طلـبٍ* 


*فالله يَفتحُ بعد البــاب أبـوابا

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأخبر أن أهل الشكر هم المنتفعون بآياته، 

واشتق لهم اسما من أسمائه،

 فسمى نفسه شاكرا وشكورا،

 وسمى الشاكرين بهذين الاسمين،

 فأعطاهم من وصفه وسماهم باسمه،

 وحسبك بهذا محبة للشاكرين وفضلا ([1]).
*
*([1]) الروضة الندية ـ شرح العقيدة الواسطية ـ زيد بن فياض.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقد قرن الله سبحانه وتعالى* *الشكر* *بالإيمان،

 وأخبر أنه لا غرض له في عذاب خلقه 

إن* *شكروا* *وآمنوا به، 

فقال تعالى:

 { مَا يَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِنْ* *شَكَرْتُمْ* *وَآَمَنْتُمْ } 

**[النساء: 147].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*@AlShehri101:**

قال ابن كثير رحمه الله: * 

*الله كريم في نفسه
**
وإن لم يعبُده أحد.


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأخبر سبحانه

 أن* *أهل الشكر**

 هم المخصصون بمنته عليهم من بين عباده،

**قال:* *

{ وَكَذَلِكَ فَتَنَّا بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ 

لِيَقُولُوا أَهَؤُلَاءِ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ بَيْنِنَا

**أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِالشَّاكِرِينَ** } 

**[الأنعام: 53].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تجعل النفس حَسرى إلْفَ أَنّتِها" 	

"من المقادير إذ جاءت برَنّتها

تصبحن مُراعاً من أسنّتها" 	

"دع المقادير تجري في أعنّتها

ولا تبيتن إلا خاليَ البالِ

وللمقادير أحكام بعادتها" 	

"تقضي على كل حال باستحالتها

في أسرع الوقت تغيير لحالتها" 

"ما بين غمضة عين وانتباهتها

يبدّل الله من حال إلى حالِ

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقسم الناس إلى* *شكور* *وكفور، 

فأبغض الأشياء إليه الكفر وأهله،

 وأحب الأشياء إليه* *الشكر* *وأهله، 

قال تعالى في الإنسان:
{ إِنَّا هَدَيْنَاهُ السَّبِيلَ إِمَّا* *شَاكِرًا* *وَإِمَّا كَفُورًا } 
**
[الإنسان: 3].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وبيَّن سبحانه أن* *الشاكرين* *

هم الذين ثبتوا على نعمة الإيمان،

 فلم ينقلبوا على أعقابهم،

 قال:

 {* *وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ 

أَفَإِنْ مَاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انْقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ 

وَمَنْ يَنْقَلِبْ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَنْ يَضُرَّ اللَّهَ شَيْئًا* *

وَسَيَجْزِي اللَّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ** }

**[آل عمران: 144].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*هي الآية التي تلاها أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه 

يوم مات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

  وقال: 

(من كان يعبد محمدا،

 فإن محمدا قد مات، 

ومن كان يعبد الله،

 فإن الله حي لا يموت)([1]).*


*([1]) عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين ـ ابن قيم الجوزية ـ (150 – 151) بتصرف.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ووصف الله سبحانه* *الشاكرين* *بأنهم قليل،

 فقال تعالى: { وَقَلِيلٌ مِنْ عِبَادِيَ* *الشَّكُورُ* *}

**[سبأ: 13]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وذكر الإمام أحمد رحمه الله
 عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه،
 أنه سمع رجلا يقول:
 اللهم اجعلني من الأقلين،
 فقال: ما هذا؟

 فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين!
 إن الله قال:
 { وَمَا آَمَنَ مَعَهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ }

 [هود: 40]، 

وقال تعالى:
 { وَقَلِيلٌ مِنْ عِبَادِيَ الشَّكُورُ }

 [سبأ: 13]،

 وقال: { وَقَلِيلٌ مَا هُمْ }

[ص: 24]،

 فقال عمر: صدقت([1]).*

*([1]) أخرجه أحمد في الزهد: 142.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقد أثنى الله سبحانه على نوح* *بالشكر**، 
**
فقال:* *

{ ذُرِّيَّةَ مَنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ

 إِنَّهُ كَانَ* *عَبْدًا شَكُورًا** }

**[الإسراء: 3]،* *

وفي تخصيص نوح هاهنا بالذكر، 

وخطاب العباد بأنهم ذريته،

 إشارة إلى الاقتداء به.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقد أخبر سبحانه أنما يعبده من شكره، 

فمن لم يشكره لم يكن من أهل عبادته، 

فقال:

{* *وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ* *إِنْ كُنْتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ** }

**[البقرة: 172].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأمر عبده موسى 

أن يتلقى ما آتاه من النبوة والرسالة والتكليم

**بالشكر،* *

فقال تعالى: 

{ قَالَ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِرِسَالَاتِي وَبِكَلَامِي 

فَخُذْ مَا آَتَيْتُكَ 

**وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ** }

**
 [الأعراف: 144].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأول وصية وصى الله تعالى بها الإنسان
 بعد ما عقل عنه 
**بالشكر له وللوالدين**، 

**فقال:* *

{ وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى وَهْنٍ 
وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ
**أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ* *
إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ  }

**[لقمان: 14].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأثنى سبحانه على خليله إبراهيم بشكر نعمه، 

**فقال:* *

{ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ أُمَّةً قَانِتًا لِلَّهِ حَنِيفًا

 وَلَمْ يَكُ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ *

**شَاكِرًا لِأَنْعُمِهِ**

 اجْتَبَاهُ وَهَدَاهُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ }

**[النحل: 120 ، 121].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأخبر سبحانه أن الشكر هو الغاية من خلقه وأمره، 

بل هو الغاية التي خلق عبيده لأجلها،

فقال: 

{* *وَاللَّهُ أَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا 

وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ 

لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ }

**[النحل: 78]([1]**)**.* 
*(**[1]**) عدة الصابرين، الإمام ابن القيم ـ (150 – 154) بتصرف.**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 والصحابة وأحوال السلف مع* *الشكر**:*


 *قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

* «إذا أنعم الله على عبد نعمة* 

*يحب أن يرى أثر نعمته على عبده»([1]).*
 

*([1]) أخرجه ابن عبد البر في التمهيد 15/105، 
والزبيدي في إتحاف السادة المتقين 4/180.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقد ثبت في الصحيحين 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قام حتى تفطرت قدماه، 

**فقيل له:**
 أتفعل هذا 
وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر؟ 

قال: 
«**أفلا أكون عبدا شكورا**»( 1 ).*


*
==========**
([1])أخرجه البخاري (4836)، ومسلم (2819)، وأحمد (18198)، من حديث المغيرة بن شعبة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وثبت في المسند وسنن أبي داود:
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لمعاذ: 

«والله إني لأحبك، 

فلا تنس أن تقول دبر كل صلاة:

اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك»([1]).*
*([1]) أخرجه أحمد (22119)، وأبو داود (1522)، 
وابن خزيمة (751)، وابن حبان (2020)، والحاكم (1/273) عن معاذ.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم* 

*عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:* 



*«إن الله ليرضى عن العبد،* 

*يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها،* 


*ويشرب الشَّربة فيحمده عليها»([1]).* 



*فكان هذا الجزاء العظيم* 

*الذي هو أكبر أنواع الجزاء،* 



*كما قال تعالى:* 



*{ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ {* 



*[التوبة: 72]،*



* في مقابل شكر بالحمد.*




*([1]) أخرجه مسلم (2734)، وأحمد (3/100) و (117) عن أنس.*



*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*•	وقد روي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه

 عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: 

«إذا أحب أحدكم أن يرى قدْر نعمة الله عليه،

 فلينظر إلى من تحته، 

ولا ينظر إلى من فوقه» ( 1 ).
*

========
 *([1])أخرجه ابن المبارك في الزهد (502)، وابن أبي الدنيا في الشكر: 29.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال الشعبي:**

** الشكر* *نصف الإيمان 
واليقين الإيمان كله.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال سفيان الثوري:**

كان يقال: 
ليس بفقيه من لم يعد البلاء نعمة
 والرخاء مصيبة.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*   وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز:

قيدوا نعم الله 
**بشكر الله**.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولهذا كانوا يسمون* *الشكر**:

 (**الحافظ**)،
 لأنه يحفظ النعم الموجودة،

 و (**الجالب**)،
 لأنه يجلب النعم المفقودة.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال تعالى:**

 { وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا 
**وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ**
وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ 
**وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ** 
وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ } 

**[البقرة: 216].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *

«عجبا لأمر المؤمن، إن أمره كله* *خير**،
 وليس ذاك لأحد إلا للمؤمن،

 إن أصابته سراء* *شَكَر* *فكان خيرا له،

 وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيرا له»(1)،* 
*==========
*
*( 1 ) أخرجه مسلم (2999)، وابن حبان (2896)،
 وأحمد (18934) من حديث صهيب.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وكلتا* *النعمتين* *(السراء والضراء) 
تحتاج مع* *الشكر* *إلى الصبر،

 أما* *نعمة الضراء**:
 فاحتياجها إلى الصبر ظاهر،

 وأما* *نعمة السراء**:
 فتحتاج إلى الصبر على الطاعة فيها،
 فإن فتنة السراء أعظم من فتنة الضراء،

**كما قال بعض السلف:* *

(ابتلينا بالضراء فصبرنا، 
وابتلينا بالسراء فلم نصبر).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي الحديث: 

«أعوذ بك من فتنة الفقر،
وشر فتنة الغنى»([1])* 
 
 *([1])أخرجه البخاري (6386)، ومسلم (589)، وأبو داود (1543)، 
والترمذي (3495)، وأحمد (24301) من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والفقر يصلح عليه خلق كثير، 
والغنى لا يصلح عليه إلا أقل منهم،
**ولهذا كان أكثر من يدخل الجنة المساكين،* *
لأن فتنة الفقر أهون.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عن رفاعة الزرقي** قَالَ:

*
* لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ أُحُدٍ، وَانْكَفَأَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ،* 
*قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:*
* "اسْتَوُوا حَتَّى أُثْنِيَ عَلَى رَبِّي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ".*
* فَصَارُوا خَلْفَهُ صُفُوفًا فَقَالَ:

*
* "**اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدُ كُلُّهُ،
**
اللَّهُمَّ لَا قَابِضَ لِمَا بَسَطْتَ،*
* وَلَا مُقَرِّبَ لِمَا بَاعَدْتَ، وَلَا مُبَاعِدَ لِمَا قَرَّبْتَ، وَلَا مُعْطِيَ لِمَا مَنَعْتَ، وَلَا مَانِعَ لِمَا أَعْطَيْتَ. * 

*اللَّهُمَّ ابْسُطْ عَلَيْنَا مِنْ بَرَكَاتِكَ وَرَحْمَتِكَ، وَفَضْلِكَ وَرِزْقِكَ،*
* اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ النَّعِيمَ الْمُقِيمَ الَّذِي لَا يحول ولا يزول* 
* اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ النَّعِيمَ يَوْمَ الْعَيْلَةِ، وَالْأَمْنَ يَوْمَ الْحَرْبِ،*
*
 اللَّهُمَّ عَائِذًا بِكَ مِنْ سُوءِ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنَا، وَشَرِّ مَا مَنَعْتَ مِنَّا*
* اللَّهُمَّ حَبِّبْ إِلَيْنَا الْإِيمَانَ وَزَيِّنْهُ فِي قُلُوبِنَا،*
*
 وَكَرِّهْ إِلَيْنَا الْكُفْرَ وَالْفُسُوقَ وَالْعِصْيَانَ وَاجْعَلْنَا مِنَ الرَّاشِدِينَ.*
* اللهم توفنا مسلمين وأحينا مُسْلِمِينَ، وَأَلْحِقْنَا بِالصَّالِحِينَ  ، غَيْرَ خَزَايَا، وَلَا مَفْتُونِينَ.*
*
 اللَّهُمَّ قَاتِلِ الْكَفَرَةَ الذي يَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِكَ وَيُكَذِّبُونَ رُسُلَكَ،*
* وَاجْعَلْ عَلَيْهِمْ رِجْزَكَ وَعَذَابَكَ.*
*
 اللَّهُمَّ قَاتِلِ الْكَفَرَةَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ، إله الحق". 

**رواه الإمام البخاري في الأدب المفرد.
 وصححه الإمام الألباني*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*دخل رجل على سهل بن عبد الله فقال :*

* «اللص دخل داري وأخذ متاعي ,*

*فقال :* *اشكر الله**،*

* فلو دخل اللص قلبك – وهو الشيطان –*

* وأفسد عليك* *التوحيد**،* 

* ماذا كنت تصنع ؟!».*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وكلاهما يحتاج إلى الصبر* *والشكر**،
 لكن لما كان في السراء: اللذة،
 وفي الضراء: الألم، 

اشتهر ذلك* *الشكر* *في السراء،
 والصبر في الضراء،

 ولأن صاحب السراء أحوج إلى* *الشكر**، 
وصاحب الضراء أحوج إلى الصبر، 

فإن صبر هذا وشكر هذا واجب،
 إذا تركه استحق العقاب.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*يا من له الفضل محضا في بريته ...

وهو المؤمل في البأساء والباس

عودتني عادة أنت الكفيل بها ...

فلا تكلني إلى خلق من الناس

ولا تذل لهم من بعد عزته ...

وجهي المصون ولا تخفض لهم راسي

وابعث على يد من ترضاه من بشر ... 

رزقي وصني عمن قلبه قاسي

**فإن حبل رجائي فيك متصل* *... 

بحسن صنعك مقطوع عن الناس*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال تعالى:

  { إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَاتٍ لِكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ* *شَكُورٍ** }

**[إبراهيم: 5]،* *

فآياته المشهودة إنما ينتفع بها أهل الصبر* *والشكر* *
وهما سبب انتفاع صاحبهما بالآيات.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فالإيمان ينبني على الصبر* *والشكر* *
فنصفه صبر ونصفه* *شكر**، 

فعلى حسب صبر العبد* *وشكره* *تكون قوة إيمانه،

 وآيات الله إنما ينتفع بها من آمن بالله وآياته،
 ولا يتم له الإيمان إلا بالصبر* *والشكر**، 
فإن رأس الشكر* *التوحيد**، 
ورأس الصبر ترك إجابة داعي الهوى.

**فإذا كان مشركا مُتبعا هواه**
 لم يكن صابرا ولا شكورا 
فلا تكون الآيات نافعة له ولا مؤثرة فيه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*@almonajjid:* 
*
*
*حسبك الله أنيسا فبه *** يأنس المرء إذا المرء سعد*
*
*
*كل أنس بسواه زائل *** وأنيس الله في عز الأبد* 
*
*
*zad*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الشكر والتوحيد:

شرع الحمد ـ الذي هو الشكر المقول ـ
 أمام كل خطاب مع التوحيد، 

ففي الفاتحة الشكر والتوحيد،

 والخطب الشرعية لابد فيها من الشكر والتوحيد، 

والباقيات الصالحات كلمتان:

 (فسبحان الله وبحمده):
 فيها الشكر والتنزيه والتعظيم ـ

 (ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر)
 فيها التوحيد والتكبير.

وقد قال تعالى:

 { فَادْعُوهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ 
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ }

[غافر: 65]([1]).*
 
*([1]) الحسنة والسيئة - ابن تيمية - (75)، (39 – 40) (75).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الحمد ثناء على الممدوح بصفاته من غير سبق إحسان،* 

*والشكر ثناء على المشكور بما أولى من الإحسان.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حمدًا لله على نعمة التوحيد**

 { واتبعت ملة آبائي إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب
 ما كان لنا أن نشرك بالله (**من شيء**)
**ذلك من فضل الله علينا (وعلى الناس)**...}*

@almoatbi

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*@malturki:* 

*قال رسول الله ﷺ :*

*أيعجز أحدكم أن يكسب كل يوم ألف حسنة...*

*يسبح الله مائة تسبيحة*

*فيكتب الله له بها ألف حسنة*

*ويحط عنه بها ألف خطيئة*

*رواه مسلم*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*مجموع تغريدات الشيخ عبد الله الشهري* 

*جزاه الله تعالى خيرا*

*عن #شكوك_تعصف_بأجيا  نا* 
*#الإلحاد*
*#الأسرة*

*https://t.co/5DjbtH9BeX*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عبدالعزيز الطريفي
*     ‏@*abdulaziztarefe* 



*لا يشكر الله من لا يذكره، 

وإذا أراد الله حرمان أحدٍ شُكْرَه أنساه ذِكْرَه*

 ( *فاذكروني أذكركم 

واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون* )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عبدالعزيزآلعبدا  للطيف*
    ‏@dralabdullatif        



*إن_ربي_لطيف*

*قال شيبان الراعي لسفيان الثوري:*

 "*ياسفيان عُدَّ منع الله إياك عطاء منه لك،

فإنه لم يمنعك  بخلاً،

إنما منعك لطفاً.*"

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## الروقي العتيبي

> 


أعتقد أنها في مواقف دون مواقف 0
فقد تنفع في مواقف أو أزمات نفسية 0
ولا تنفع في مواقف أخرى كمواجهات جسدية فالأولى كعلاج للشخص 
والثانية مصيبة على الشخص إن لم يكن شجاعا حقيقياً ( ابتسامة ) أستاذ سليماني

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك أستاذ روقي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الشكر والاستغفار**:

إذا تدبر العبد علم أن ما هو فيه من الحسنات من فضل الله،
**فشكر الله**،
 فزاده الله من فضله عملاً صالحاً،
 ونعما يفيضها عليه،

 وإذا علم أن الشر لا يحصل إلا من نفسه بذنوبه،
**استغفر وتاب**،
 فزال عنه سبب الشر،

فيكون العبد دائما 
**شاكرا مستغفرا**،
 فلا يزال الخير يتضاعف له،
 والشر يندفع عنه،

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في خطبته:
 "الحمد لله" فيشكر الله، 

ثم يقول: "نستعينه ونستغفره" 
نستعينه على الطاعة، ونستغفره من المعصية،

 ثم يقول: "ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا" ([1]). 

فيستعيذ به من الشر الذي في النفس،
 ومن عقوبة عمله،
 فليس الشر إلا من نفسه ومن عمل نفسه،
 فيستعيذ الله من شر النفس أن يعمل بسبب سيئاته الخطايا،
 ثم إذا عمل استعاذ بالله من سيئات عمله، 
ومن عقوبات عمله، 
فاستعانه على الطاعة وأسبابها، 
واستعاذ به من المعصية وعقابها.*
*([1]) أخرجه مسلم (868) (46)، وأحمد (2749)، 
وابن ماجة (1893)، وابن حبان (6568) من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*يقول الفخر الرازي
 رحمه الله تعالى:**

( والذي جرَّبتُه من أوَّلِ عُمري إلى آخره؛

أن الإنسان كلما عَوَّل في أمرٍ من الأمور على غير الله

صار ذلك سببًا إلى البلاء والمحنة،
 والشدَّة والرزيَّة،

**وإذا عَوَّل العبدُ على الله 

ولم يرجع إلى أحد من الخلق 

حصل ذلك المطلوب على أحسن الوجوه.**

فهذه التجربة قد استمرت لي من أول عمري 

إلى هذا الوقت الذي بلغت فيه إلى السابع والخمسين، 

فعند هذا استقر قلبي 

على أنَّه لا مصلحة للإنسان في التعويل على شيء 

**سوى فضل الله تعالى وإحسانه** ).* 
*مفاتيح الغيب ( 18 / 462).
**
منقول*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*@abdulaziztarefe: 

الضال يريد أن تكون الناس مثله، 

حتى لا يشعر بوحشة الانحراف.

*
*(* *ودوا لو تكفرون كما كفروا فتكونون سواء* *)

(* *يشترون الضلالة 
ويريدون أن تضلوا السبيل* *)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجمع بين (الحمد) 
الذي هو رأس الشكر،
 وبين (التوحيد والاستغفار) 
إذا رفع رأسه من الركوع فيقول: 

«ربنا ولك الحمد، 
ملء السماوات وملء الأرض، وملء ما بينهما،
 وملء ما شئت من شيء بعد،
أهل الثناء والمجد، 
أحق ما قال العبد، 
كلنا لك عبد،
 لا مانع لما أعطيت،
 ولا معطي لما منعت،
 ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد»،

 ثم يقول: 
«اللهم طهرني بالثلج والبرد، والماء البارد، 
اللهم طهرني من الذنوب والخطايا 
كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس»([1]).*
*([1]) أخرجه مسلم (476) (204)، وأحمد (19118)،
 والنسائي (1/198)، وابن أبي شيبة (10/213).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ابتسم*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فالحمد**: بإزاء النعمة، 

**والاستغفار* *بإزاء الذنوب، 

**وذلك تصديق قوله تعالى:**

  { مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ* *فَمِنَ اللَّهِ** 

وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ* *فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ** }

**[النساء: 79].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*@**almonajjid**:* 

*لنا بالله آمال وسلوى*

*وعند الله ما خاب الرجاء*

*إذا اشتدت رياح اليأس فينا*

*سيعقب ضيقَ شدتِها الرخاء*

*أمانينا لها رب كريم*

*إذا أعطى سيدهشنا العطاء*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ففي سيد الاستغفار:

 «أبوء لك بنعمتك علي، وأبوء بذنبي»([1])، 

وفي حديث عمرو بن العاص: 

«الحمد رأس الشكر،
 فما شكر الله عبد لا يحمده»([2])، 

كما جمع بينهما في أم القرآن (الفاتحة)، 
فأولها تحميد،
 وأوسطها توحيد، 
وآخرها دعاء،

وكما في قوله تعالى:

 { هُوَ الْحَيُّ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ 
فَادْعُوهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ } 

[غافر: 65].*

 
*([1]) أخرجه البخاري (6323)، وأحمد (17111)،
 والنسائي في الكبرى (10298)، وابن أبي شيبة 10/296، 
وابن حبان (932)، والحاكم 2/458.

([2]) أخرجه عبد الرزاق (19574)،
 والديلمي في مسند الفردوس (2607)، 
والسيوطي في الدرر المنثور (1/11)، 
والمتقي الهندي في كنز العمال (6419).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي حديث الموطأ: 

«أفضل ما قلت أنا والنبيون من قبلي،

لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له،

له الملك وله الحمد، 

وهو على كل شيء قدير»([1]).

**=========*
*([1]) أخرجه مالك في الموطأ 1/214 (32)، 

والترمذي (3585) من حديث طلحة بن عبد الله بن كثير.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي قوله:

 «من قال في يوم مائة مرة: 

سبحان الله وبحمده، 

حطت خطاياه، 
ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر»([1]).*
*
============*
*([1]) أخرجه البخاري (3293)، 
ومسلم (2691) (28) من حديث أبي هريرة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي حديث كفارة المجلس: 

«سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك، 

أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت،

 أستغفرك وأتوب إليك»([1]) 

فيه:
 التسبيح، والتحميد، والتوحيد، والاستغفار ([2]).*



*===========*
*([1]) أخرجه أبو داود (4858)، والترمذي (3433)، وأحمد (10415)، 
والنسائي في عمل اليوم والليلة (397)، والحاكم 1/536، والطبراني في الدعاء (1914).

*
*([2]) الحسنة والسيئة ـ ابن تيمية ـ (152 – 155) بتصرف.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شهود النعمة:

إن شهود العبد نعمة ربه 
لا يدع له رؤية حسنة من حسناته، 
ولو عمل أعمال الثقلين،

 لأن نعم الله أكثر من أعماله،

 وأدنى نعمة من نعمه تستنفد عمله،

 فينبغي للعبد ألا يزال ينظر في حق الله عليه،

 ولا يزال مزريا على نفسه ذامَّا لها،

وما أقربه من الرحمة* *([1])**.*
*===========**([1]) عدة الصابرين ـ (186) بتصرف.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي الصحيح:

 «لن ينجي أحدا منكم عمله»،

 قالوا: ولا أنت يا رسول الله ؟ 

قال:
 « ولا أنا
إلا أن يتغمدني الله برحمة منه وفضل،

 فإن أعمال العبد لا توافي نعمة من نعم الله عليه»([1]).**([2])*

*==============*
*([1]) أخرجه البخاري (6463)، ومسلم (2816) (73)،
 وأحمد (10330) من حديث أبي هريرة.

([2]) عدة الصابرين ( 176 )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومما يجب معرفته 

أن ما يقدمه المسلم من صلاة وغيرها 

من أعمال البر المحدودة بالأعمار القصيرة،

والتي يتخللها التقصير، 

لا يمكن بحال أن تكون ثمنا للجنة،


قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

«* *سددوا وقاربوا وأبشروا**،

**فإنه لن يدخل الجنة أحدا عمله* *»**([1]**)(**[2]**)**.*

*===========**(**[1]**) أخرجه البخاري (6467)، ومسلم (8218)، وأحمد (24941).*
*([2]**) النهج الأسمى ـ (296).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الفرق بين* *إنعام الخالق** وإنعام المخلوق:

**أ -** إن الله سبحانه وتعالى يعطي الخلق* *ويتفضل عليهم
**مع استغنائه عنهم، 

**والمخلوق* *لا يعطي غالبا إلا لقصد أو غرض.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ب-      إنك ربما احتجت إلى شيء من المخلوق 
ولا يعطيكه، لكونه محتاجا إليه،

 والله سبحانه وتعالى 
غني عن كل شيء،

 قال سبحانه:
 { وَهُوَ يُطْعِمُ وَلَا يُطْعَمُ }

 [الأنعام: 14].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ج - إنك ربما احتجت إلى شيء من المخلوق 
إلا أنه لا يمكنك الوصول إليه،
 فتبقى محروما من عطيته،

** والله سبحانه تصل إليه بدعائك ومناجاتك
 في كل وقت وحين،
**
 قال تعالى: 

{* *وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي
** فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ 
**أُجِيبُ* *دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ* *.......}

** [البقرة: 186].
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*يُحاذِرُني حَتْفي كأنّيَ حَتْفُهُ*

* وتَنْكُزُني الأفعَى فيَقتُلُها سُمّي*

* طِوالُ الرُّدَيْنِيّات ِ يَقْصِفُها دَمي*

* وبِيضُ السُّرَيجيّاتِ يَقطَعُها لحمي*

* كأنّي دحوْتُ الأرضَ من خبرتي بها*

* كأنّي بَنى الإسكَندرُ السدَّ من عزْمي*

* ( المتنبي )*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*د - إنك إذا قصرت في خدمة المخلوق قطع عنك إنعامه، 

**والكافر يقصر بأعظم حقوق الله
ويظل إنعامه سبحانه عليه،

كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 «ما أحد أصبر على أذى سمعه من الله،
 يدعون له الولد،
 ثم يعافيهم ويرزقهم »([1]).*
 
*============*
*([1]) أخرجه البخاري (7387)، ومسلم (2804) (49)،
 وأحمد (19527)، (19589)،
 والنسائي في الكبرى (7708).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شكر النعم:

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

 على الإنسان أن يعلم أن النعم كلها من الله، 
وقد تحصل بعمله وبغير عمله، 
وعمل نفسه من إنعام الله عليه،
 وأن كل ما خلقه فهو نعمة،

فالله يستحق الشكر
 الذي لا يستحقه غيره ([1]).*


*===========*
*([1]) الحسنة والسيئة ـ ابن تيمية (95) بتصرف.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال تعالى:

 { وَمَا بِكُمْ مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ

 ثُمَّ إِذَا مَسَّكُمُ الضُّرُّ فَإِلَيْهِ تَجْأَرُونَ *

 ثُمَّ إِذَا كَشَفَ الضُّرَّ عَنْكُمْ 

إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْكُمْ بِرَبِّهِمْ يُشْرِكُونَ *

 لِيَكْفُرُوا بِمَا آَتَيْنَاهُمْ 

فَتَمَتَّعُوا فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ }

[النحل: 53 - 55]،


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال تعالى:**

 { وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا** نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ 
**لَا تُحْصُوهَا**
 إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ }

**[إبراهيم: 34].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فما أجدرنا أن نشعر بمدى فقرنا وحاجتنا إليه* *سبحانه* *
في كل لحظة وكل حركة وسكنة،

 وكذا مدى تقصيرنا في* *واجب الشكر* *

وضرورة استعمال هذه* *النعم* *في طاعته 
والبعد بها عن معصيته ([1]).*


*===========*
*([1]) زاد على الطريق ـ مصطفى مشهور ـ (43 ، 44) بتصرف.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ويقول ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى: 

ولله تبارك وتعالى على عبده نوعان من الحقوق 
لا ينفك عنهما:

أحدهما: 
أمره ونهيه اللذان هما محض حقه عليه.

والثاني:
 شكر نعمه التي أنعم بها عليه.

وكلما كان أفقه في دين الله 
كان شهوده للواجب عليه أتم 
وشهوده لتقصيره أعظم([1]).*


*=============*
*([1]) عدة الصابرين ـ (186).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*سؤال اشتاقت إليه النفوس وهو: 

**كيف أشكر؟**

**يقول القرطبي رحمه الله:**

 إن* *للشكر* *ثلاثة أركان:
**
** 1-** الإقرار بالنعمة للمنعم.
**
**2 -** والاستعانة بها على طاعته.
**
**3 -** وشكر من أجرى النعمة على يده تسخيرا منه إليه.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أما الإقرار [* *بالنعم* *] ومعرفتها

وذكرها على الدوام والتحدث بها، 

فقد أمر الله تعالى به عباده في غير آية،

**فقال تعالى:* *

{* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا 

**اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ* *}

**[فاطر: 3].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ويقول ابن القيم رحمه الله:

**الشكر* *اسم لمعرفة النعمة،

 لأنها السبيل إلى معرفة* *المُنعِم**.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقد جاء في الحديث 
ما يبين عظمة تذكر النعمة والاعتراف بها 

وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 «سيد الاستغفار أن يقول: ...... ، 
أبوء لك بنعمتك علي، ......»([1]).*


*==========*
*([1]) تقدم تخريجه في الصفحة: 26.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ويكرر صلى الله عليه وسلم الاعتراف بالنعمة

 في أدبار الصلوات

 في قوله:

**« .....** له النعمة وله الفضل 

وله الثناء الحسن** »**([1]**)**.*
*==========**([1** أخرجه مسلم (594) ـ (139) و (140)، 
وأبو داود (1507)، والبيهقي في السنن 2/185، وأحمد (16105).**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:**

 الثناء على المنعم المتعلق بالنعمة نوعان:

*
*1-* *عام:** وهو وصفه بالجود والكرم.*


*2 -* *خاص:** وهو التحدث بنعمته*

* والإخبار بوصولها إليه من جهته،* 



*كما قال تعالى:
 {* *وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ** }

**[الضحى: 11].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حديث جابر مرفوعا: 
**«من صنع إليه معروف فليجز به،

 فإن لم يجد ما يجزي به فليثنِ،

 فإنه إذا أثنى فقد شكره، 

وإن كتمه فقد كفره، 

**ومن تحلى بما لم يعط كان كلابس ثوبي زور**»**([1]**)**.*

*==========**([1]**) أخرجه البخاري في الأدب المفرد (69)، والترمذي (2035)، 
وابن حبان (2073)، والبغوي في التفسير (8/459).**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*خاطرة:
الثرثرة بالنعم:
**
ينبغي لمن تظاهرت نعم الله عليه
أن يظهر منها ما يبين أثرها،
ولا يكشف جملتها،

وإن كان إظهارها حلوا عند النفس، 
إلا أنها إن أظهرت لوديد
لم يؤمن تشعث باطنه بالغيظ، 

وإن أظهر لعدو فالظاهر إصابته لموضوع الحسد، 
وإن شر الحسود في حال البلاء يتشفى،
وفي حال النعم يصيب بالعين.
**
ولا تكن من المذاييع الغر الذين لا يحملون أسرارهم
حتى يفشونها إلى من لا يصلح،

ورب كلمة جرى بها اللسان 
هلك بها الإنسان**(**[1]**)**.*
*===========* *([1]**) صيد الخاطر ـ ابن الجوزي ـ (122 – 123).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الاستعانة بالنعم ـ على طاعة الله، 

هو ما يقتضيه الشرع والعقل، 

فإن من أحسن إليك بشيء 

لا يجوز أن تقابله بالإساءة إليه، 

ومن فعل ذلك فهو في نظر الناس ناكر للجميل، 

فكيف إذا استعان بإحسانه على الإساءة إليه، 

فهو أشد جحودا للجميل([1]).*


*==========*
*([1]) النهج الأسمى ـ المجلد الأول ـ محمد النجدي ـ (297 – 304) بتصرف.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولعلنا نقف مع آية عظيمة 

وهي قوله تعالى: 

{* *وَفِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ* *}

**[الذاريات: 21]،* *

ولننظر إلى عالم هذا الإنسان المكرم،
 وما وهبه الله من* *النعم**،
 وكيف نستعين بها على طاعته؟

1-* *نعمة الإسلام**:

إن أجل نعم الله على الإطلاق 
هي نعمة الدخول في هذا الدين،
 هذه أم النعم،
 وبغيرها فإنه لا فلاح ولا سعادة 
في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن المعلوم أن الله لا يقبل عمل عامل 
إلا بشرط الإسلام،
 قال تعالى:

 { وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ 
وَهُوَ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ }

[آل عمران: 85].

فهل تذكرت هذه النعمة؟!

 وكيف فضلك الله على كثير من خلقه، 

فهل حمدت الله على نعمة الإسلام
 والتي بها سيكتب لك ـ إن شاء الله ـ النجاة من النيران،

حقا إنها أم النعم!! ([1]).*
 
*=============*
*([1]) التذكرة في شكر النعم ـ عبد العزيز الخطابي ـ (9 – 10).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ما أحوجنا أن نحمد الله دائما على 
**نعمة الإسلام** ،* *كما قال تعالى:* *

{ وَقَالُوا* *الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ* *الَّذِي هَدَانَا لِهَذَا

 وَمَا كُنَّا* *لِنَهْتَدِيَ* *لَوْلَا أَنْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ }

**[الأعراف: 43].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والله سبحانه وتعالى يدعونا إلى المحافظة على

**نعمة الهداية للإسلام** 

حتى نلقى الله عليها،

 قال تعالى: 

{* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ 

**وَلَا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ** }

**[آل عمران: 102]*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ولأن الأمور بخواتيمها، 
ها هو ذا سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام 
بعد ما آتاه الله من الملك 
يدعو الله أن يتوفاه مسلما 

كما قال تعالى:

{ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا 
وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ } 

[يوسف: 101]([1]).*
*============*
*([1]) زاد على الطريق ـ مصطفى مشهور ـ (44 – 45).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال تعالى: 

{ وَالَّذِينَ* *آَمَنُوا* *وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ

**لَنُبَوِّئَنَّـ  ـهُمْ* *مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ غُرَفًا } 

**[العنكبوت: 58].**

فهل شكرنا الله على نعمة الإيمان؟*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نعمة الأخوة والصحبة الحسنة:

هل علمت ما أعد الله للمتحابين فيه 
والمتزاورين فيه ؟

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

«إن الله تعالى يقول يوم القيامة:
 أين المتحابون بجلالي،
 اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لا ظل إلا ظلي»([1])،

وقال:

 «المتحابون في جلالي 
لهم منابر من نور 
يغبطهم النبيون والشهداء»([2]).*

*============*
*([1]) أخرجه مالك في الموطأ 2/952، ومسلم (2566)،
 وأحمد (7231)، وابن حبان (574)،
 والدارمي (2757) من حديث أبي هريرة.

*
*([2]) أخرجه أحمد (22080)،
 والترمذي (2390) والهاشمي في مسنده (1385).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وبفضل الله ثم بسبب هؤلاء الجلساء الصالحين 
نلت المراتب العالية.

 كم كنت تغفل فيذكرونك!
 وكم كنت تخطئ فيوجهونك!

وكم هم الذين استزلهم الشيطان 
بسبب بعدهم عن مجالس الذكر وصحبة الأخيار!! 
ثم كان مصيرهم في النهاية مؤلما!

فلنعرف قدر هذه النعمة، 
ولنحرص عليها،

كما قال ربنا تبارك وتعالى: 

{ وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ 
بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ 
وَلَا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
 وَلَا تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَنْ ذِكْرِنَا 
وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطًا }

[الكهف: 28]([1]).*
*==============*
*([1]) التذكرة في شكر النعم ـ (11 – 16).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال تعالى : 

{ وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ 
إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ 
فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا }

[آل عمران: 103].

وإن حياة وسط قوم 
يملأ قلوبهم الحقد والغل والشحناء والبغضاء 
حياة لا تطاق،
 كلها هم وغم وكرب والعياذ بالله ([1]).

فالحمد لله على نعمة الأخوة في الله.*
*===========*
*([1]) زاد على الطريق ـ (45 – 46).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نعمة البصر:*
*هل تتذكر كل يوم هذه النعمة الجليلة؟ 

فإذا قلت: نسيت، 

فليكن لك عبرة في غيرك

 من الذين حرمهم الله هذه النعمة.
*
*فلتلهج الألسنة بحمد الله**، 

ولتكفها عما حرم الله من النظر 
فيما لا يجوز النظر إليه،

 قال تعالى: 

{* *قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ** } 

**[النور: 30].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نعمة السمع:

**هل تعلم أن من لم يسمع من مولده لا يتكلم؟
**
فنعمة السمع نسمع بها من يخاطبنا،
 نسمع بها آيات ربنا سبحانه. 
تصور لو أنك حرمت هذه النعمة، 

كيف سيكون حالك إذا الناس حضروا لسماع محاضرة قيمة مهمة،
 وأنت تأتي لتجالسهم 
لتعمك رحمة وسكينة ترجوها مع القوم فقط؟!*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإياك أن تستخدم* *نعمة السمع** فيما حرم الله 

من سماع غيبة أو نميمة أو غناء محرم، 

**ولنحفظ هذه النعمة**،

**قال تعالى:* *

  {* *إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ 

كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا** }

**[الإسراء: 36].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نعمة اليدين**:

**بهما* *نأكل،
** وبهما* *نشرب، 
**وبهما* *نكتب 
**وبهما* *نميط الأذى،
** وبهما* *نحمل فلذات أكبادنا،
** وبهما* *نتصدق من أموالنا.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*واحذروا من استعمالها في الشر، 

فإنهما سيشهدان عليكم يوم القيامة، 

**قال تعالى:**

 {* *يَوْمَ تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِمْ
 أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ* *وَأَيْدِيهِمْ* *وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ 
بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ** }

**[النور: 24].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نعمة العقل**:

لقد فضلنا الله على جميع مخلوقاته بهذا* *العقل**،
 فلولاه لأصبح الإنسان كالأنعام:

 إن زيارة واحدة لأحد مستشفيات الأمراض العقلية 
يمكن أن تذكرك بفضلك على من سواك.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نعمة اللسان**:

هل وقفت يوما تخاطب إنسانا حرم نعمة الكلام**؟** 

إنها إشارات يومئ بها، 
كيف سيكون تعامل هذا المسكين.

تصور نفسك لو صمت عن الكلام يوما كاملا 
لا تتكلم فيه ولا كلمة واحدة**!!** 
هل يكون ذلك في استطاعتك**؟**
فكيف* *بمن كان عمره كله يقضيه بلا كلام**؟!

**الحمد لله الذي فضلنا
 على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلا**.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نعمة الرجلين**:

تذكر ـ أيها المسلم ـ
 أن الله وهب لك رجلين لتسير بهما إلى المسجد،
 ولتطوف بهما حول الكعبة.

ولو فكرت يوما بمن حرموا هذه النعمة**؟

**لقلت:

**هنيئا* *لمن انطلقت رجلاه إلى المساجد 
وشهدتا له يوم القيامة.

**وهنيئا* *لمن انطلقت رجلاه لكي يدعو إلى الله،

**ويا تعاسة** من زلت قدماه وسارت به إلى ما حرم الله.

ويا ترى هل ستسير على الصراط يوم القيامة
 فتجتازه بسرعة وسلامة**؟!*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نعمة الصحة:

في الحديث: 
«اغتنم خمسا قبل خمس»،

 وذكر منها:
 «صحتك قبل سقمك، 
وفراغك قبل شغلك»([1]).

كم هم الذين ينامون على الأسرة البيضاء،
 فكن ممن يصرفون نعمة الصحة في الطاعة 
قبل أن يفاجئك المرض،
 ثم تريد أن تنشط للعبادة، 
فلا تستطيع،* 

*============*
*([1]) أخرجه ابن المبارك في الزهد (2)، 
والحاكم 4/306، والمنذري في الترغيب 4/251.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

« تعرَّف إلى الله في الرخاء
 يعرفك في الشدة »([1]).

المعنى: 

إن العبد إذا اتقى الله في حال رخائه وصحته 
فقد تعرف بذلك إلى الله، 
فعرف ربه في الشدة،
 فنجاه من الشدائد بتلك المعرفة.

وهذه معرفة خاصة تقتضي القرب من الله عز وجل
 ومحبته لعبده وإجابته لدعائه،

 وليس المراد المعرفة العامة،
 فإن الله لا يخفى عليه حال أحد من خلقه.*

*==============*
*([1]) أخرجه أحمد (2803)، والترمذي (2516)، 
والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان (1074)، وفي الأسماء والصفات 75 – 76،
 والطبراني في الكبير (12989).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الضحاك بن قيس:**

 اذكروا الله في الرخاء يذكركم في الشدة،

 فيونس عليه السلام كان يذكر الله 

فلما وقع في بطن الحوت نجاه الله،

**قال تعالى:**

 {* *فَلَوْلَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ** * 
**
لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ* *}

**[الصافات: 143 - 144].**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإن فرعون كان طاغيا ناسيا لذكر الله،
**
 فلما أدركه الغرق**،

 قال: آمنت،

**فقال تعالى:**

 {* *آَلْآَنَ* *وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ 
وَكُنْتَ مِنَ* *الْمُفْسِدِينَ* *}

**[يونس: 91 - 92].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وحديث الثلاثة الذين دخلوا الغار وانطبقت عليهم الصخرة** ([1])**
 يشهد لهذا أيضا،

 فإنهم* *فُرِّج عنهم** بدعائهم لله 
بما كان سبق منهم من 
**الأعمال الخالصة في حال الرخاء* *
من بر الوالدين، 
وترك الفجور،
 والأمانة الخفية.*

*===========*
*([1]) أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في مجابي الدعوة (8)، وأحمد (18417)،
 والطبراني في الدعاء (190)، وفي المعجم الأوسط (2328)،
 وأبو نعيم في الحلية 4/79، والبزار (3178) من حديث النعمان بن بشير.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فإذا علم أن التعرف إلى الله في الرخاء 
طريق لمعرفة الله لعبده في الشدة، 

فلا شدة يلقاها العبد في الدنيا 
أعظم من شدة الموت،

 (حيث تتكاثف الشياطين
 الذين يريدون أن يحولوا بين العبد وبين ختم حياته بالخير 
فإن الله يعينه ويؤيده) ([1])، 

وهي أهون مما بعدها
 إن لم يكن مصير العبد إلى الخير،
 وإن كان مصيره إلى خير 
فهي آخر شدة يلقاها.

فمن أطاع الله واتقاه وحفظ حدوده في حياته، 
تولاه الله عند وفاته 
وتوفاه على الإيمان 
وثبته بالقول الثابت في القبر عند سؤال الملكين، 
ودفع عنه عذاب القبر،
 وآنس وحشته في تلك الوحدة والظلمة.*

*=============*
*([1]) التوضيح والبيان لشجرة الإيمان ـ السعدي ـ (46) بتصرف.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وكذلك أهوال القيامة وأفزاعها وشدائدها،
 إذا تولى الله عبده المطيع له في الدنيا،
أنجاه من ذلك كله.

وأما من لم يتعرف إلى الله في الرخاء،
 فليس من يعرفه في الشدة
 لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة ([1]).*


*
===========**
([1]) نور الاقتباس في مشكاة وصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لابن عباس
 ـ ابن رجب ـ (54 – 60).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* نعمة الوقت:

ما أعظم شأن هذه النعمة،
وما أكثر الناس الذين يضيعونها إلا من رحم الله ـ 
والمؤمن يستغل ولا يسرف ـ

واعلم أن الساعة التي تمر عليك 
لا تعود إلى يوم الحساب، 
فإما أن تصرفها في خير يعود عليك،
 وإما أن تصرفها في شر وتجني أثر ذلك،
 وإما أن تضيعها في المباحات 
فيضيع عليك خير عظيم! ([1]).*

 
*============*
([1]) التذكرة في شكر النعم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن دقيق* *نعم الله** على العبد،
 التي لا يكاد يفطن لها،
 أنه يغلق عليه بابه، 
فيرسل الله إليه من يطرق عليه الباب يسأله شيئا، 
**ليعرف نعمته عليه**، 
**
وقال سلام بن أبي مطيع:* *

دخلت على مريض أعوده،
فإذا هو يئن، 
فقلت له: 
اذكر المطروحين على الطريق، 
اذكر الذين لا مأوى لهم 
ولا لهم من يخدمهم،

**قال: 
**ثم دخلت عليه بعد ذلك فسمعته يقول لنفسه: 
اذكري المطروحين في الطريق،
 اذكري من لا مأوى له 
ولا له من يخدمه.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*من صور الشكر: 

سجود الشكر:

يقول ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
 
لا يحرم على من كان محدثا
 أن يسجد للشكر وهو على غير طهارة ([1]).*




*===========
**([1]) الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع ـ ابن عثيمين ـ ج1 ـ (271).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ودليل سجود الشكر:**

أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا جاءه أمر يسره
**خرَّ لله ساجدا 
شاكرا له عز وجل**.
**وذكر محمد بن إسحاق في كتاب (الفتوح)، قال:

** لما جاء المبشر يوم بدر* *بقتل أبي جهل* *
استحلفه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ثلاثة أيمان بالله الذي لا إله إلا هو، 
لقد رأيته قتيلا،
 فحلف له،
**فخرَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ساجدا.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فإن قيل:* *

فنعم الله دائما مستمرة على العبد،
 فما الذي اقتضى تخصيص النعمة الحادثة 
بالشكر دون الدائمة،
 وقد تكون المستدامة أعظم**؟**

قيل:
**الجواب من وجوه:

**أحدها**:
 أن* *النعمة* *المتجددة تذكر بالمستدامة،
 والإنسان موكل بالأدنى.

**الثاني**:
 أن النعمة المتجددة تستدعي* *عبودية* *مجددة، 
وكان أسهلها على الإنسان وأحبها إلى الله 
**السجود شكرا له**.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الثالث:**

 أن* *النعمة المتجددة* *لها وقع في النفوس، 
والقلوب بها أعلق،
 ولهذا يهنى بها ويعزى بفقدها.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الرابع:**

 أن حدوث* *النعم* *يوجب فرح النفس وانبساطها،
 وكثيرا ما يجر ذلك إلى الأشر والبطر،
 والسجود ذل وعبودية وخضوع،

 فإذا تلقى به* *نعمته* *لسروره وفرح النفس وانبساطها، 
فكان جديرا بدوام تلك النعمة، 

وإذا تلقاها بالفرح الذي لا يحبه الله والأشر والبطر، 
كما يفعله الجهال عندما يحدث الله لهم من النعم،

 كانت سريعة الزوال، وشيكة الانتقال،
 وانقلبت نقمة، وعادت استدراجا، 

**فإن الله إذا أحدث لعبده نعمة 
أحب أن يحدث لها تواضعا**.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شكر من أجرى الله سبحانه النعمة على يده:**

فقد أمر الله سبحانه به في قوله تعالى:

 {** أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ** }

**[لقمان: 14].**

فأمره بشكره ثم بشكر الوالدين،

 إذ كانا سبب وجوده في الدنيا، 
وسهرا وتعبا في تربيته وتغذيته،
 فمن عقهما أو أساء إليهما، فما شكرهما،
 بل جحد أفضالهما عليه،

 ومن لم يشكرهما فإنه لم يشكر الله
 الذي أجرى النعم على أيديهما،

 وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

«**لا يشكر الله ن لا يشكر الناس**»([1]).*


*==========*
*([1]) أخرجه أحمد (7504)، وأبو داود (4811)، والترمذي (1954)،
 والبيهقي في السنن 6/182، وابن حبان (3407) من حديث أبي هريرة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نبينا محمد من هاشمِ*
*
*
*إلى الذبيحِ دون شكٍّ ينتمي*

*أرسلهُ الله إلينا مرشداً*
*
*
* ورحمةً للعالمينَ وهدى*

*مولده بمكةَ المطهرة*
*
*
*هجرته لطيبةَ المنورة* 
*
*
*بعد أربعين بدأ الوحيُّ بهِ*
*
*
* ثم دعا إلى سبيلِ ربهِ* 

*عشرَ سنينَ أيها الناس اعبدوا*

* ربا تعالى شأنهُ ووحدوا* 
*
*
*وكانَ قبل ذاك في غارِ حِرا*
*
*
* يخلو بذكرِ ربهِ عن الورى* 
*
*
*وبعد خمسين من الأعوامِ*
*
*
*مضت لعمر سيد الأنامِ* 
*
*
*أسرى به الله إليه في الظُلَم*
*
*
*وفرضَ الخمسَ عليه وحَتَم* 
*
*
*وبعد أعوامٍ ثلاثةٍ مضت*
*
*
*من بعدِ معراجِ النبي وانقضت* 
*
*
*أُذن بالهجرةِ نحو يثربا*
*
*
*مع كل مسلمٍ له قد صحبا* 
*
*
*وبعدها كُلِّف بالقتالِ*
*
*
*لشيعةِ الكفرانِ والضلالِ* 
*
*
*حتى أتوا للدينِ منقادينا*
*
*
* ودخلوا في السلمِ مذعنينا* 
*
*
*وبعدَ أن قد بلَّغَ الرسالة*
*
*
*واستنقذَ الخلقَ من الجهالة* 
*
*
*وأكملَ اللهُ به الإسلاما*
*
*
*وقامَ دينُ الحقِّ واستقاما* 
*
*
*قبضهُ اللهُ العلي الأعلى*
*
*
*سبحانهُ إلى الرفيقِ الأعلى* 
*
*
*نشهدُ بالحقِّ بلا ارتيابِ*
*
*
*بأنهُ المرسلُ بالكتابُ* 
*
*
*وأنهُ بلَّغ ما قد أُرسلا*
*
*
*به وكل ما إليه أُنزلا* 
*
*
*وكل مَنْ مِنْ بعده قد ادعى*
*
*
* نبوةً فكاذبٌ فيما ادعى* 
*
*
*فهو ختامُ الرسلِ باتفاقِ*
*
*
* وأفضلُ الخلقِ على الإطلاقِ*
*
*
*
*
*منظومة سلم الوصول*
*للعلامة حافظ الحكمي*
*رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ظاهرة الافتراق في الدين*
*وأدلة صحة مذهب السلف*


*للشيخ سلطان العميري
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


http://taseel.com/display/pub/defaul...6350&ct=3&ax=3

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ويقول ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 

لكن لا يبلغ من حق أحد وإنعامه،
 أن يُشكر بمعصية الله،
 أو أن يُطاع بمعصية الله،

 فإن الله هو المنعم بالنعم العظيمة، 
التي لا يقدر عليها مخلوق ([1]).*


============
*([1]) الحسنة والسيئة ـ ابن تيمية ـ (96).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كفر النعم:

إظهار النعمة والتحدث بها 
من صفات المؤمنين الشاكرين،

 وأما أن يكتم المرء النعمة،
 ويظهر أنه فاقد لها إما بلسان الحال أو المقال،
 فهو كفر لها، 
وهو من صفات الكافرين الجاحدين.

وإنما سمي الكافر كافرا، 
لأنه يغطي نعمة الله التي أسبغها عليه
 ويجحدها ولا يقر بها.

وقد وصفهم الله بذلك في كتابه،

 فقال:

 { يَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يُنْكِرُونَهَا 
وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ } 

[النحل: 83].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*...[ 528 ] ...*
*
**ومما لاشك فيه
 أن الكفر بنعم الله تعالى
 مؤذن بزوالها عمن كفر بها،

 قال تعالى:

{ وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا قَرْيَةً كَانَتْ آَمِنَةً مُطْمَئِنَّةً 
يَأْتِيهَا رِزْقُهَا رَغَدًا مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ 
فَكَفَرَتْ بِأَنْعُمِ اللَّهِ 
فَأَذَاقَهَا اللَّهُ لِبَاسَ الْجُوعِ وَالْخَوْفِ 
بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ }

[النحل: 112].

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقد قص الله سبحانه علينا قصة "سبأ" 
وأنهم كانوا في نعم كثيرة، 
وأموال ممدودة، وفواكه منتشرة، 
وأسفار بلا أخطار، 

ثم إنهم غيروا بأنفسهم فغيَّر الله سبحانه أحوالهم،
 فأرسل الله عليهم سيلا عارما،
 جرف أشجارهم وحدائقهم وأموالهم،
 وبدلوا بعد ذلك بأشجار مُرَّة أو ذات شوك،
 وأشجار لا ثمار لها،
 وكان خير الأشجار التي أعطوها 
(شجر السدر) وثمره يسير، 

قال تعالى:

 { ذَلِكَ جَزَيْنَاهُمْ بِمَا كَفَرُوا 
وَهَلْ نُجَازِي إِلَّا الْكَفُورَ } 

[سبأ: 17].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 يستعيذ من زوال النعمة في دعائه:

 «اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك،
 وتحول عافيتك، 
وفجأة نقمتك،
 وجميع سخطك»([1]).
* 

*===============*
*([1])أخرجه مسلم (2739)، وأبو داود (1550)، 
والبغوي في شرح السنة 5/168، والحاكم 1/531.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*من صور الكفران:

1- الشرك: 

إن أعظم الشكر لله سبحانه هو
 توحيده وعبادته وحده لا شريك له، 

لأنه هو الذي خلق وأوجد من العدم، 
ورزق الإنسان أرزاقا كثيرة، 
ولم يشاركه في ذلك أحد،
 فلا يستحق أحد العبادة معه، 

ولكن أكثر الناس كما قال تعالى 
أعرضوا عن هذه الحقيقة،
 وجعلوا له أندادا.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فمن الشرك الذي يقع من العباد:
 نسبتهم ما يحصل لهم من الأرزاق إلى المخلوقين،

 قال البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه:

 باب قول الله تعالى:

 { وَتَجْعَلُونَ رِزْقَكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ تُكَذِّبُونَ }

[الواقعة: 82]، 

قال ابن عباس:
 شكركم.
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن هذا قول الناس: 

لولا الطبيب لمات ابني،
 لولا البط أو الكلب لسرق اللصوص الدار، 
وما شابه ذلك 
من نسبة الفضل والنعمة لغير الله تعالى ([1]).
*
*============*
*([1])النهج الأسمى.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*2- الكنود:

 وهو الذي لا يشكر النعم،
 وقد ذمه الله سبحانه في كتابه،

 فقال:

 { إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لِرَبِّهِ لَكَنُودٌ}

 [العاديات: 6]، 

قال الحسن: 

هو الذي يعد المصائب وينسى النعم.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أن النساء أكثر أهل النار بهذا السبب، 

فقال: 
«ولو أحسنت إلى إحداهن الدهر،
 ثم رأت منك شيئا، قالت:
 ما رأيت منك خيرا قط»([1])،

 فإذا كان هذا بترك شكر نعمة الزوج 
وهي في الحقيقة من الله، 
فكيف من ترك شكر نعمة الله؟*

===============
*([1])أخرجه مسلم (2737) (94)، وأحمد 1/234،
 والترمذي (2602)، والطبراني في الكبير (12767) من حديث ابن عباس.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*
**3 - استعمال النعمة في معصية الله عز وجل: 

عن سفيان في قوله تعالى:

{ سَنَسْتَدْرِجُه  ُــمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ } 

[الأعراف: 182]،

 قال: 
يسبغ عليهم النعم،
 ويمنعهم من الشكر.

وقال غيره:
 كلما أحدثوا ذنبا أحدث الله لهم نعمة.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أسباب كفر النعم:

1-             إن الخلق لم يقصروا عن شكر النعمة 
إلا للجهل والغفلة، 
فإنهم منعوا بذلك عن معرفة النعم.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*2 - ثم إن عرفوا نعمه 
ظنوا أن الشكر عليها أن يقول أحدهم بلسانه:
 (**الحمد لله، والشكر لله**)،

**هذا شكر باللسان فقط.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأما الغفلة عن* *النعم* *فلها أسباب:

**أحدها:**

 أن الناس لجهلهم لا يعدون ما يعم الخلق نفعه
 في جميع أحوالهم نعمة،
 فلذلك لا يشكرون،
 فلا تراهم يشكرون الله 
على الهواء، والشمس و ..... الخ.

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثانيا:**

 إذا ابتلي أحدهم بنقمة ثم نجا،
 قدر نعمة الله عليه بشكر الله عليها، 
**وهذا غاية الجهل،**

 إذ صار شكرهم موقوفا على أن تسلب عنهم النعمة، 
ثم ترد إليهم،
 فلا نرى البصير يشكر صحة البصر 
إلا أن يعمى.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثالثا:

يخطئ الكثير من الناس 
ويحصرون نظرتهم إلى نعم الله عليهم 
بدخلهم الشهري أو السنوي من دراهم، 
أو ما شابه ذلك،

 وينسون باقي النعم التي ذكرنا بعضها 
والتي لا يعادلها 
ملايين الملايين من المال ([1]).*


*==============*

*([1]) زاد على الطريق.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*يقول ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

 فكل ما خلق فهو نعمة،
 ودليل على قدرته وعلى حكمته.

لكن نعمة الرزق، 
والانتفاع بالمآكل والمشارب
 والمساكن والملابس ظاهرة لكل أحد،
 فلهذا يستدل بها، 
كما في سورة النحل،
 وتسمى سورة النعم،
 كما قال قتادة وغيره ([1]).*



*===========**
([1]) الحسنة والسيئة ـ ابن تيمية ـ (73).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومما لاشك فيه أن الإنسان إذا أمعن النظر 
رأى من نعم الله نعما كثيرة 
لا يشاركه فيها عموم الناس، 
ومنها ما يشاركه في ذلك كثير منها،

 من ذلك:* *العقل**، 
فما من عبد إلا وهو راض عن الله سبحانه في عقله، 
يعتقد أنه أعقل الناس،
 وإن كان ذلك اعتقاده فحسب، 
**فيجب عليه أن يشكر الله**.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن ذلك الخلق الحسن،

 فإنه ما من عبد إلا ويرى في غيره عيوبا يكرهها، 
وأخلاقا يذمها، 
ويرى نفسه بريئا منها، 
فينبغي أن يشكر الله، 
حيث أحسن خلقه وابتلى غيره، 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 «من رأى رجلا به بلاء،
 فقال: الحمد لله
 الذي عافاني مما ابتلاك به،
 وفضلني على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلا، 
إلا كان شكر تلك النعمة»([1])،  * 

*=============*
*([1])فضيلة الشكر على نعمته ـ الخرائطي ـ (34)
 والحديث أخرجه الترمذي (3432)،
 وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (6248).*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام :**

 « انظروا إلى من هو أسفل منكم، 
ولا تنظروا إلى من فوقكم،
 فإنك أجدر ألا تزدروا* *
نعمة الله عليكم** »**([1])**، 

**وفي حديث آخر:* *

« من أصبح* *آمنا* *في سربه، 
**معافى* *في بدنه، 
عنده* *قوت يومه**،
 فكأنما حيزت له* *الدنيا* *بحذافيرها »**([2])**.*



*===========*
*([1]) تقدم تخريجه في الصفحة 15.
*
*([2]) أخرجه الترمذي (3247)، وابن ماجة (3349)، والحميدي (439)،
 والبخاري في الأدب المفرد (300) من حديث عبيد الله بن محصن الأنصاري.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الحمد على الضراء 
يوجبه مشهدان :

 أحدهما : 
علم العبد بأن الله سبحانه مستوجب لذلك ،
مستحق له لنفسه ، 
فإنه أحسن كل شيء خلقه ،
وأتقن كل شيء ، 
وهو العليم الحكيم الخبير الرحيم .

والثاني :
 علمه بأن اختيار الله لعبده المؤمن 
خير من اختياره لنفسه . ( 1 )
**
===========
*
*( 1 ) مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
**
*
* 10 / 43 .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*يجب أن نعلم أن الله تعالى لا يزداد ملكه شيء 
بشكر الناس له ونسبتهم الفضل إليه، 

كما أنه لا يتضرر بكفرهم، 
**لأنه الغني الحميد**،

ولكنه تبارك وتعالى* *يحب* *أن يُحمد ويُشكر
** ويرضى* *عن العبد بذلك، 
**ويكره* *أن يكفر به وبنعمته 
**ويسخط* *على العبد بذلك،

**قال تعالى:**

 { إِنْ تَكْفُرُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ* *غَنِيٌّ عَنْكُمْ* *

**وَلَا يَرْضَى** لِعِبَادِهِ الْكُفْرَ 

وَإِنْ تَشْكُرُوا 

**يَرْضَهُ لَكُمْ** }

**[الزمر: 7].**
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المستفيد والمنتفع* *بالشكر* *
هو الإنسان نفسه، 

كما أنه هو المتضرر* *بالكفر**،

**قال تعالى 
عن سليمان عليه السلام:**

 { قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ** فَضْلِ رَبِّي* *
لِيَبْلُوَنِي* *أَأَشْكُرُ* *أَمْ أَكْفُرُ 

وَمَنْ شَكَرَ 
فَإِنَّمَا* *يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ* *
**
وَمَنْ كَفَرَ** فَإِنَّ
**رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ** }

**[النمل: 40].*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بالشكر* *تدوم النعم*



*بدرية الراجحي*




_http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=82&book=7392_

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أستاذ أبا فراس .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإياكم يا أبا مالك*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*@abuferas_14:

 درة البيان في أصول الإيمان

للشيخ الدكتور محمد يسري

جزاه الله تعالى خيرا*



http://ia301528.us.archive.org/2/ite...ratBayan_2.pdf

----------


## ياسر شعبين

بورك فيك

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أتَزْعُمُ، يا ضخمَ اللّغَادِيدِ، أنّنَا ....

وَنحن أُسودُ الحرْبِ لا نَعرِفُ الحرْبَا


فويلكَ ؛ منْ للحربِ إنْ لمْ نكنْ لها ؟ ...

ومنْ ذا الذي يمسي ويضحي لها تربا ؟


و منْ ذا يلفّ الجيشَ منْ جنباتهِ ؟ .... 

و منْ ذا يقودُ الشمَّ أو يصدمُ القلبا ؟*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*@almonajjid: 

نموذج ثبات نفس طيبة 
في بيئة فساد 

عندما يعيش يوسف صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في أجواء حسد (اقتلوا يوسف) 

وظلم بيع الأحرار (وأسرّوه بضاعة) 

وفحش (وراودته)

 وتهديد (ليسجنن)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

صيانة الإنسان عن وسوسة الشيخ دحلان



العلامة محمد بشير السهسواني الهندي


رحمه الله تعالى




http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1993

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وحدة الوجود عند النصارى والصوفية* 

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الخالق اليوسف*

*السؤال:* 
*سمعت أحد طلبة العلم
يُفرّق بين وحدة الوجود التي قال بها النصارى،*

*ووحدة الوجود التي قال بها الصوفية،* 

*واستشكلت في فهم ذلك.* 

*فما الفرق بين العقيدتين وجزاكم الله خير؟*

*الإجابة:*

*النصارى لا يقولون بوحدة الوجود،*

*لكنهم يقولون بأن عيسى هو الله خالق السماوات والأرض*

*أو أنه ابن الله الخالد وأنهم ثلاثة الذين خلقوا ولا يقولون بوحدة الوجود.*

*أما القائلون بوحدة الوجود هم الهنادك،* 

*وعقيدة الهنادك عقيدة فارسية قديمة،* 

*وهم يقولون كل الموجود هو الله،* 

*فالوجود ليس فيه اثنان ليس هناك خالق ومخلوق*

*بل عين الخالق هي عين المخلوق،*

*الذي يخلق هو هذا الخلق* 

*كما قال صاحبهم فريد العطار:*

*ما الكلب والخنزير إلا إلهنا، وما الله إلا راهب في كنيسةِ*

*الشيطان، والإنسان وكل شيء كلها عين واحدة.*
*تعالى الله عن ذلك
علواً كبيراً.*


*هذا أكبر كفر ورجس في الأرض،* 

*فهذا ليس معتقد النصارى،* 

*وإنما معتقد أهل وحدة الوجود* 

*و**كثير من مدعي التصوف* 

*يقولون بهذه العقيدة القذرة الفاسدة عياذاً بالله.*

*ومن أساطين التصوف الذين نادوا بهذه العقيدة:*

*"ابن عربي" الذي صاغ هذه العقيدة في كتابه:*

*"فصوص الحكم"،* *و"الفتوحات المكية"،* 

*وعبد الكريم الجيلي في كتابه: "الإنسان الكامل".*

*http://ar.islamway.net/fatwa/18350?ref=search*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*دلالات 
التحالف* *الصوفي* *ـ* *العلماني*


http://ar.islamway.net/article/9393/...-rel&score=0.4

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الشيعة المتصوفة*



http://ar.islamway.net/article/24179...-rel&score=1.2

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عندما يكون الفكر الإسلامي في حالة أفول،* 

* فإنه يغرق في التصوف*

*  وفي المبهم وفي المشوش,*

*  وفي النزعة إلى التقليد الأعمى* 


* مالك بن نبي*
* رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الصوفية جعلوا التذلل للخلق 
والهوان عليهم عبادة:

 قال الشعراني: 

 لا يصلح هذا الأمر إلا لأقوام 

 قد كنسوا بأرواحهم المزابل
على رضا منهم واختيار !!!!*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إن يحسدوني فإني غيرُ لائمهم
قبلي من الناسِ أهلُ الفضلِ قد حُسدوا*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## محمد اسد

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قَلِقٌ أنت فمن ذا* *أفزعكْ**

** بُحْ بما تشكو وقل مَن* *روّعكْ

*
* ليس في الدنيا نعيمٌ دائمٌ

*
* فاطرحِ الحُزنَ وكَفْكِفْ* *أدمُعَكْ

*
* و ‫‏ابتسمْ‬ جذلانَ ما جدوى الأسى

** رُبَّما إن زاد يوماً* *صَرَعَكْ

*
* أنت إن تضحكْ تشاطرْكَ الدُّنى

*
*وإذا* *تبكي* *فمن يبكي معك*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شاهد بعضُ المجوس
صوفية يتعبدون
–كما زعموا- 

بالغناء والنظر إلى المردان.. 

فقال لشيخهم: 

إن كان هذا هو طريق الجنة

فأين طريق النار ؟! 

[ ابن تيمية ] 

zad*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال الشيخ الحصني الشافعي أيضاً* 

* في كفاية الأخيار 2/225* 

*  كتاب الأقضية* 

* عند ذكر من لا تُقبَل شهادتهم :*

* " ... فلا تُقبل شهادة القمّام،* 

* وهو الذي يجمع القمامة أي الكناسة ويحملها ،*

*  وكذا القيّم في الحمّام ،*

*  ومَنْ يلْعب بالحمام* 

* يعني يُطيّرها لينظر تقلّبها في الجو ،* 

* وكذا المغنّي سواء أتى الناس أو أتوه ،* 

* وكذا الرّقاص كهذه الصوفيّة*

*  الذين يسعون إلى ولائم الظلمة والمكسة ،*

*  ويُظهرون التواجد عند رقصهم ،* 

* وتحريك رؤوسهم ،* 

* وتلويح لحاهم الخسيسة 
كصنع المجانين،* 

* وإذا قُرئ القرآن لا يستمعون له ، ولا يُنصتون ،* 

* وإذا نعق مزمار الشيطان*

*  صاح بعضهم على بعض بالوسواس* 

* قاتلهم الله ما أفسقهم* 

* وأزهدهم في كتاب الله ،* 

* وأرغبَهم في مزمار الشيطان وقرن الشيطان ،* 

* عافانا الله من ذلك " .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الحق عز وجل : 

{ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ 
وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ 
مَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْ قِطْمِيرٍ * 
إِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ لَا يَسْمَعُوا دُعَاءَكُمْ 
وَلَوْ سَمِعُوا مَا اسْتَجَابُوا لَكُمْ 
وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُونَ بِشِرْكِكُمْ 
وَلَا يُنَبِّئُكَ مِثْلُ خَبِيرٍ } 


فلما بين تعالى ما بيَّن من هذه المخلوقات العظيمة،
 وما فيها من العبر الدالة على كماله وإحسانه،
 قال: 
{ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ } أي:
 الذي انفرد بخلق هذه  المذكورات وتسخيرها،
 هو الرب المألوه المعبود، الذي له الملك كله.


{ وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ } من الأوثان والأصنام 
{ مَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْ قِطْمِيرٍ } أي:
 لا يملكون شيئا، لا قليلا ولا كثيرا، 
حتى ولا القطمير الذي هو أحقر الأشياء،
 وهذا من تنصيص النفي وعمومه، 
فكيف يُدْعَوْنَ، وهم غير مالكين لشيء 
من ملك السماوات والأرض؟


ومع هذا { إِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ } 
لا يسمعوكم لأنهم ما بين جماد وأموات وملائكة مشغولين بطاعة ربهم. 

{ وَلَوْ سَمِعُوا } على وجه الفرض والتقدير 
{ مَا اسْتَجَابُوا لَكُمْ } لأنهم لا يملكون شيئا، ولا يرضى أكثرهم بعبادة من عبده، 

ولهذا قال: { وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُونَ بِشِرْكِكُمْ } أي: يتبرأون منكم،
 ويقولون: { سُبْحَانَكَ أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا مِنْ دُونِهِمْ } 


{ وَلَا يُنَبِّئُكَ مِثْلُ خَبِيرٍ } 
أي: لا أحد ينبئك، أصدق من الله العليم الخبير،

 فاجزم بأن هذا الأمر، الذي نبأ به كأنه رَأْيُ عين، 
فلا تشك فيه ولا تمتر. 



فتضمنت هذه الآيات، الأدلة والبراهين الساطعة، 
الدالة على أنه تعالى المألوه المعبود، 
الذي لا يستحق شيئا من العبادة سواه، 
وأن عبادة ما سواه باطلة متعلقة بباطل،
 لا تفيد عابده شيئا.


من تفسير الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي 
رحمه الله تعالى
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

@dralabdullatif: 


واعظ لا ينقطع


ظواهر القبور تراب


وبواطنها حسرات وعذاب


وعظت فما تركت لواعظ مقالا


ونادت ياعُمَّار الدنيا


 لقد عمرتم داراً موشكة بكم زوالا




ابن القيم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*مقالات 
معالي الشيخ صالح الفوزان

جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


http://alfawzan.af.org.sa/allarticle
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

معارج التفكر ودقائق التدبر 


تفسير تدبري للقرآن الكريم بحسب ترتيب النزول


للشيخ عبد الرحمن حسن حبنكة الميداني


رحمه الله تعالى


 
http://iswy.co/e14bsv

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

شبهات حول تحريم البناء على القبور




https://islamqa.info/ar/215154

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :


( ليس شيء أكرم على الله من الدعاء )


إذ فيه إظهار الذل والافتقار من السائل،


وفيه الاعتراف بقدرة المسئول،


ولا يصلح الذل إلا لله وحده




[ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لعمرك ما الإنسانُ إلا ابن دينِهِ


فلا تترك التقوى اتكالًا على النسبْ


فقد رفعَ الإسلامُ سلمانَ فارسٍ


وقد وضعَ الشركُ الحسيبَ أبا لهبْ


zad

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*يا رب صل على الهادي البشير لنا 

وآله وانتصر يا خير منتصرِ

ما هب نشرُ صبا واهتز نبتُ رُبا

 وفاح طيبُ شذا في نسمة السَحرِ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الله تعالى :


” ثم جعلناك على شريعة من الأمر فاتبعها 


ولا تتبع أهواء الذين لا يعلمون ”


 [الجاثية : 18]


******************************  ***


أي ثم جعلناك -أيها الرسول- على منهاج واضح من أمر الدين, 


فاتبع الشريعة التي جعلناك عليها,


 ولا تتبع أهواء الجاهلين بشرع الله


 الذين لا يعلمون الحق.


 وفي الآية دلالة عظيمة على كمال هذا الدين وشرفه, 


ووجوب الانقياد لحكمه, 


وعدم الميل إلى أهواء الكفرة والملحدين.


( التفسير الميسر )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*خطب

  معالي الشيخ صالح الفوزان

  جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


*http://alfawzan.af.org.sa/allkhotab
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عجيبة من العجب 

من الحافظ ابن رجب*


http://www.saaid.net/Doat/sudies/25.htm

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

خُلقتُ للحرب أحميها إذا برَدتْ


وأصطلي نارها في شدّة اللهبِ


وقد طلبتُ من العلياءِ منزلة ً


بصارمي لا بأمّي لا ولا بأبي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الجَدُّ في الجدِّ والحِرمانُ في الكَسَلِ * * * 


فانصبْ تُصِبْ عنْ قريبٍ غايةَ الأملِ


واصبرْ على كلِّ ما يأتي الزَّمانُ بهِ * * * 


صبرَ الحُسامِ بكفِّ الدّراعِ البَطَلِ


وجانبِ الحرصَ والأطماعَ تحظَ بما * * * 


ترجو من العزِّ والتأييدِ في عَجَلِ


ولا تكونَنْ على ما فاتَ ذا حَزَنٍ * * * 


ولا تظلَّ بما أُوتيتَ ذا جَذَلِ


واستشعرِ الحِلمَ في كلِّ الأمورِ ولا * * * 


تُسرع ببادرةٍ يوماً إلى رجلِ


وإنْ بُليتَ بشخصٍ لاَ خَلاقَ لهُ * * * 


فكُنْ كأنَّكَ لمْ تسمعْ ولمْ يَقُلِ


ولا تُمارِ سفيهاً في مُحاورَةٍ * * * 


ولا حليماً لكيْ تنجو منَ الزَّلَلِ 


وَلاَ يغرَّنكَ منْ يُبدي بشاشَتَهُ * * * 


إليكَ خِدعاً فإنَّ السُّمَ في العَسَلِ


وإنْ أردتَ نَجاحاً أو بلوغَ مُنىً * * * 


فاكتُمْ أمورَكَ عن حافٍ ومُنتعلِ 


إنَّ الفتى من بماضي الحَزْمِ مُتَّصفٌ * * * 


وَمَا تعوّدَ نقصَ القولِ والعملِ 


وَلاَ يقيمُ بأرضٍ طابَ مسكنُها * * * 


حتى يقدَّ أديمَ السَّهلِ والجَبَلِ 


وَلاَ يضيعُ ساعاتِ الزَّمانِ فلنْ * * * 


يعودَ مَا فاتَ مِنْ أيامهِ الأولِ


وَلاَ يُراقِبُ إلاَّ مَنْ يُراقِبُهُ * * * 


وَلاَ يُصاحبُ إلاَّ كلَّ ذي نُبُلِ


وَلاَ يعدُّ عُيوباً في الوَرَى أبداً * * * 


بل يعتني بالذَّي فيهِ من الخَلَلِ 


وَلاَ يظُنُّ بهمْ سُوءاً وَلاَ حَسَناً * * * 


بل التجاربُ تَهديهِ عَلَى مَهَلِ


وَلاَ يُؤَمِّلُ آمالاً بصبحِ غدٍ * * * 


إلاَّ على وَجَلٍ من وثبةِ الأجلِ


وَلاَ يَصدُّ عن التقوى بصيرتَهُ * * * 


لأنها للمعالي أوضحُ السُّبُلِ


فمنْ تكنْ حُللُ التقوى ملابسَهُ * * * 


لمْ يخشَ في دهرهِ يوماً من العَطَلِ


مَنْ لمْ يصنْ عِرضَهُ مما يُدَنِّسهُ * * * 


عارٍ وإن كانَ مغموراً منَ الحُلَلِ 


مَنْ لم تُفدهُ صُروفُ الدهر تجربةً * * * 


فيما يحاولُ فليرعى مع الهَمَلِ 


مَنْ سالَمتهُ الليالي فليثِقْ عَجِلاً * * * 


منها بحَرْبِ عدوٍّ جاءَ بالحِيَلِ


منْ ضيَّعَ الحَزْمَ لم يظفرْ بحاجتِهِ * * * 


ومنْ رمى بسهامِ العُجْبِ لمْ ينَلِ


منْ جادَ سادَ وأحيا العالمونَ لهُ * * * 


بديعَ حمدٍ بمدحِ الفِعلِ مُتَّصِلِ 


منْ رامَ نيلَ العُلى بالمالِ يجمعُهُ * * * 


من غيرِ جُودٍ بُلي منْ جهلهِ وَبُلي 


منْ لمْ يصُنْ نفسَهُ ساءَتْ خليقتُهُ * * * 


بكلِّ طَبْعٍ لئيم غيرِ مُنتَقلِ


منْ جالسَ الغاغَة النُّوكَى جَنَى نَدَماً * * * 


لنفسهِ ورُمي بالحادثِ الجَلَلِ 


فخُذْ مقالَ خبيرٍ قد حَوى حِكَماً * * * 


إذ صغتُها بعدَ طولِ الخُبر في عَمَلي




صلاح الدين الصفدي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كان الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كثيراً ما ينشد 

قَول زُهَيْر بن أبي سُلْمى فِي هَرِم بن سِنَان:

لَوْ كُنْتَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ سِوَى بَشَرٍ ... كُنْتَ الْمُضِيءَ لِلَيْلَةِ الْبَدْرِ

ثم يقول:

 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كذلك 

ولم يكن أحد غيره.


الشيخ محمد سالم الخضر*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

رضا الله عن العبد أكبر من الجنة وما فيها؛ 


لأن الرضا صفةُ الله، والجنةَ خلقُه


قال الله تعالى: 


{ورضوان من الله أكبر}


مدارج السالكين 2-208




أ.د صالح سندي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شرح
 تجريد التوحيد المفيد
** للشيخ أ.د. صالح بن عبد العزيز سِندي
المدرس بالمسجد النبوي الشريف

 http://www.salehs.net/drtj.htm*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*رابط دروس صوتية 

شرح كتاب قواعد ابن رجب الحنبلي

 العلامة عبد الله بن غديان 

رحمه الله تعالى*

http://archive.org/details/alqdyan2013-04-11.asdasmd1

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

‏﴿ فسبح بحمد ربك وكن من الساجدين ﴾
‏.
‏أي أكثر من ذكر الله وتسبيحه وتحميده والصلاة


 فإن ذلك يوسع الصدر ويشرحه 


ويعينك على أمورك
‏.


تفسير السعدي 
435

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هل لي بأن أهديك عطرا فاخرا...


وهو الدواء إذا غدوت سقيما


هو قول رب الخلق في قرآنه...


صلوا عليه و سلموا تسليما

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ملخص فقه الصوم


نسخة ملونة رائعة 




http://rowea.blogspot.com/2011/08/pdf_10.html?m=1

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

‏فرعون يقتل كل مولود ذكر من بني اسرائيل 
‏
‏ ولسان القَدَر يقول له :
‏
‏ لا نُربيه إلا في حِجرك

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال ابن القيم 
رحمه الله تعالى : 

(الصبر عن الشهوة أسهل
مـن الصبر على ما توجبه الشهوة،

 فإنها إما أن توجب ألماً وعقوبة،
وإما أن تقطع لذة أكمل مـنـهـــــا،
وإما أن تضيع وقتاً إضاعته حسرة وندامة، 
وإما أن تثلم عرضاً توفيره أنفع للعبد من ثـلـمـــه،
وإما أن تُذهب مالاً بقاؤه خير له من ذهابه،
وإما أن تضع قدراً وجاهاً قيامه خير من وضـعـــــــــه، 
وإمـا أن تسلب نعمة بقاؤها ألذ وأطيب من قضاء الشهوة،
وإما أن تطرق لوضيع إليك طريـقــاً لم يكن يجدها قبل ذلك،
وإما أن تجلب هماً وغماً وحزناً وخوفاً لا يقارب لذة الشهوة، 
وإما أن تنـســي علماً ذكره ألذ من نيل الشهوة،
وإما أن تُشمت عدواً وتحزن ولياً، 
وإما أن تقطع الطريق على نعمة مقبلة،
وإما أن تحدث عيباً يبقى صفة لا تزول؛
 فإن الأعمال تورث الصفات والأخلاق)[1].*
 


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
 * [1] الفوائد، ص131.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ابتسم

 الشيخ الدكتور عائض القرني
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء
** 
**http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3434*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى*
* معلقا على حديث:* 



*«بلغوا عني ولو آية»*


* وحديث:* 

*«ليبلغ الشاهد منكم الغائب».*


* قال رحمه الله:*



* ولو لم يكن في تبليغ العلم عنه*
* إلا حصول ما يحبه صلى الله عليه وسلم لكفى به فضلا،*


*  وعلامة المحب الصادق*
*أن يسعى في حصول محبوب محبوبه،*
*ويبذل جهده وطاقته  فيها* 



*ومعلوم أنه لا شيء أحب إلى رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم*

*من إيصاله الهدى إلى جميع  الأمة،*


* فالمبلِّغ عنه ساع في حصول محابِّه* 

*فهو أقرب الناس منه* 

*وأحبهم إليه*


* وهو نائبه وخليفته في أمته،*
* وكفى بهذا فضلا وشرفا للعلم وأهله.* 



* «مفتاح دار السعادة» 201/1.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

{ حُنَفاءَ لِلَّهِ غَيرَ مُشرِكينَ بِهِ 


وَمَن يُشرِك بِاللَّهِ فَكَأَنَّما خَرَّ مِنَ السَّماءِ فَتَخطَفُهُ الطَّيرُ


 أَو تَهوي بِهِ الرّيحُ في مَكانٍ سَحيقٍ }


 [الحج: 31]


 مائلين عن كل دين سوى دينه المُرْتَضى عنده،


 غير مشركين به في العبادة أحدًا، 


ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما سقط من السماء، 


فإما أن تخطف الطير لحمه وعظامه، 


أو تقذفه الريح في مكان بعيد.


 - المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا بقَوْمي شَرُفْتُ بل شَرُفُوا بي 


وَبنَفْسِي فَخَرْتُ لا بجُدودِي


وبهمْ فَخْرُ كلّ مَنْ نَطَقَ الضّا دَ


 وَعَوْذُ الجاني وَغَوْثُ الطّريدِ


إنْ أكُنْ مُعجَباً فعُجبُ عَجيبٍ


 لمْ يَجدْ فَوقَ نَفْسِهِ من مَزيدِ


أنَا تِرْبُ النّدَى وَرَبُّ القَوَافي 


وَسِمَامُ العِدَى وغَيظُ الحَسودِ


أنَا في أُمّةٍ تَدارَكَهَا اللّـ ـهُ 


غَريبٌ كصَالِحٍ في ثَمودِ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة*
* 
** http://articles.islamweb.net/media/i...ng=A&id=197698*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الحق عز وجل : 

{ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ 
وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ 
مَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْ قِطْمِيرٍ * 
إِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ لَا يَسْمَعُوا دُعَاءَكُمْ 
وَلَوْ سَمِعُوا مَا اسْتَجَابُوا لَكُمْ 
وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُونَ بِشِرْكِكُمْ 
وَلَا يُنَبِّئُكَ مِثْلُ خَبِيرٍ } 


فلما بين تعالى ما بيَّن من هذه المخلوقات العظيمة، 
وما فيها من العبر الدالة على كماله وإحسانه،
 قال: 
{ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ } أي:
 الذي انفرد بخلق هذه  المذكورات وتسخيرها،
 هو الرب المألوه المعبود، الذي له الملك كله.


{ وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ } من الأوثان والأصنام 
{ مَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْ قِطْمِيرٍ } أي:
 لا يملكون شيئا، لا قليلا ولا كثيرا، 
حتى ولا القطمير الذي هو أحقر الأشياء،
 وهذا من تنصيص النفي وعمومه، 
فكيف يُدْعَوْنَ، وهم غير مالكين لشيء 
من ملك السماوات والأرض؟


ومع هذا { إِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ } 
لا يسمعوكم لأنهم ما بين جماد وأموات وملائكة مشغولين بطاعة ربهم. 

{ وَلَوْ سَمِعُوا } على وجه الفرض والتقدير 
{ مَا اسْتَجَابُوا لَكُمْ } لأنهم لا يملكون شيئا، ولا يرضى أكثرهم بعبادة من عبده، 

ولهذا قال: { وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُونَ بِشِرْكِكُمْ } أي: يتبرأون منكم،
 ويقولون: { سُبْحَانَكَ أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا مِنْ دُونِهِمْ } 


{ وَلَا يُنَبِّئُكَ مِثْلُ خَبِيرٍ } 
أي: لا أحد ينبئك، أصدق من الله العليم الخبير،

 فاجزم بأن هذا الأمر، الذي نبأ به كأنه رَأْيُ عين، 
فلا تشك فيه ولا تمتر. 



فتضمنت هذه الآيات، الأدلة والبراهين الساطعة، 
الدالة على أنه تعالى المألوه المعبود، 
الذي لا يستحق شيئا من العبادة سواه، 
وأن عبادة ما سواه باطلة متعلقة بباطل،
 لا تفيد عابده شيئا.


من تفسير الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي 
رحمه الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*96083:

كيف أحقق التوحيد ، وما هو الجزاء الموعود ؟

السؤال:

كيف يمكن للعبد أن يحقق التوحيد لله تعالى ؟

الجواب :

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .. وبعد :

فقد سألتَ ـ وفقك الله ـ عن أمر عظيم ،
وإنه ليسير على من يسره الله عليه ،
نسأل الله أن ييسر لنا ولإخواننا المسلمين كل خير .

اعلم أن تحقيق التوحيد
إنما يكون بتحقيق شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ،
وشهادة أن محمداً رسول الله

وهذا التحقيق له درجتان :
( درجة واجبة ، ودرجة مستحبة )

فالدرجة الواجبة تتحقق بثلاثة أمور :

1) ترك الشرك بجميع أنواعه الأكبر والأصغر والخفي .
2) ترك البدع بأنواعها .
3) ترك المعاصي بأنواعها .

والدرجة المستحبة وهي التي يتفاضل فيها الناس
ويتفاوتون تفاوتاً عظيماً وهي :

أن لا يكون في القلب شيء من التوجه لغير الله أو التعلق بسواه ؛

فيكون القلب متوجهاً بكليته إلى الله
ليس فيه التفات لسواه ،
نطقه لله ، و فعله وعمله لله ،
بل وحركة قلبه لله جل جلاله ،

وهذه الدرجة يعبر بعض أهل العلم عنها بأنها :

ترك ما لا بأس به حذراً مما به بأس ،
وذلك يشمل أعمال القلوب واللسان والجوارح .

ولابد لتحقيق هاتين الدرجتين من أمور :

أولها : العلم ،
وإلا فكيف يحقق التوحيد ويعمل به من لا يعرفه ويفهمه ، 

فواجب على كل مكلف أن يتعلم من توحيد الله ما يُصَحِّحُ به معتقده وقوله وعمله ،

ثم ما زاد فهو فضلٌ وخيرٌ.

ثانيها : التصديق الجازم واليقين الراسخ
بما ورد عن الله وعن نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم من أخبار ، وأقوال .

ثالثها : الانقياد والامتثال لأوامر الله
ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
بفعل المأمورات ، و ترك المحظورات والمنهيات .

وكلما كان الإنسان أكثر تحقيقاً لهذه الأمور
كان توحيده أعظم وثوابه أكبر .

وقد بين لنا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم
أن من حقق الدرجة العليا من التوحيد
فهو موعود بأن يكون مع السبعين ألفاً
الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ـ
نسأل الله من فضله ـ

ففي صحيح البخاري (5705)
ومسلم (220)

عن ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قال :
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
عُرِضَتْ عَلَيَّ الْأُمَمُ فَرَأَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ وَمَعَهُ الرُّهَيْطُ
وَالنَّبِيَّ وَمَعَهُ الرَّجُلُ وَالرَّجُلَانِ
وَالنَّبِيَّ لَيْسَ مَعَهُ أَحَدٌ
إِذْ رُفِعَ لِي سَوَادٌ عَظِيمٌ فَظَنَنْتُ أَنَّهُمْ أُمَّتِي
فَقِيلَ لِي هَذَا مُوسَى صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَقَوْمُهُ

وَلَكِنْ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْأُفُقِ فَنَظَرْتُ
فَإِذَا سَوَادٌ عَظِيمٌ فَقِيلَ لِي انْظُرْ إِلَى الْأُفُقِ الْآخَرِ
فَإِذَا سَوَادٌ عَظِيمٌ فَقِيلَ لِي هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكَ
وَمَعَهُمْ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفًا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ وَلَا عَذَابٍ

ثُمَّ نَهَضَ فَدَخَلَ مَنْزِلَهُ
فَخَاضَ النَّاسُ فِي أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ وَلَا عَذَابٍ

فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ فَلَعَلَّهُمْ الَّذِينَ صَحِبُوا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ فَلَعَلَّهُمْ الَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا فِي الْإِسْلَامِ
وَلَمْ يُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ

وَذَكَرُوا أَشْيَاءَ
فَخَرَجَ عَلَيْهِمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
فَقَالَ مَا الَّذِي تَخُوضُونَ فِيهِ
فَأَخْبَرُوهُ
فَقَالَ هُمْ الَّذِينَ وَلَا يَسْتَرْقُونَ وَلَا يَتَطَيَّرُونَ
ولا يكتوون وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ

فَقَامَ عُكَّاشَةُ بْنُ مِحْصَنٍ فَقَالَ ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِي مِنْهُمْ
فَقَالَ أَنْتَ مِنْهُمْ
ثُمَّ قَامَ رَجُلٌ آخَرُ فَقَالَ ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِي مِنْهُمْ
فَقَالَ سَبَقَكَ بِهَا عُكَّاشَةُ "

قوله : ( لَا يَسْتَرْقُونَ ) أي لا يطلبون من غيرهم أن يرقيهم .
وإن كان طلب الرقية جائزاً لكنه خلاف الأولى والأفضل .

وقوله  وَلَا يَتَطَيَّرُونَ ) أي لا يقعون في التشاؤم بالطير
أو بغيرها مما يتشاءم منه الناس
فيتركون بعض ما عزموا على فعله بسبب هذا التشاؤم .
والتشاؤم محرم وهو من الشرك الأصغر .

وقوله وَلَا يَكْتَوُونَ ) فيتركون الاكتواء بالنار في علاج أمراضهم
ولو ثبت لهم نفعه لكراهة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له .
ولأنه لا يعذب بالنار إلا رب النار .

فالصفة المشتركة في هذه الصفات الثلاثة أن أصحابها
( على ربهم يتوكلون )
أي حققوا أكمل درجات التوكل وأعلاها ،
فلم يعد في قلوبهم أدنى التفات للأسباب ،
ولا تعلق بها
بل تعلقهم بربهم وحده سبحانه .

والتوكل هو جماع الإيمان كما قال سعيد بن حبيب ،
بل هو الغاية القصوى كما يقول وهب بن منبه رحمه الله .

وتجد في السؤال رقم ( 4203 )
مزيدا من الكلام على هذا الحديث فراجعه لأهميته .
والله أعلم وأحكم .

وبعد : فليس تحقيق التوحيد بالتمني ،ولا بالتحلي ،
ولا بالدعاوى الخالية من الحقائق ،
وإنما بما وقر في القلوب من عقائد الإيمان ،
وحقائق الإحسان؛
وصدقته الأخلاق الجميلة والأعمال الصالحة الجليلة .

فعلى المسلم أن يبادر لحظات العمر ،
ويسابق ساعات الزمن في المبادرة إلى الخيرات ،
والمنافسة في الطاعات ،
وليستهون الصعب ،
وليستلذ الألم ،

فإن سلعة الله غالية .
إن سلعة الله الجنة .

ينظر ( القول السديد على مقاصد كتاب التوحيد
للشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي ـ
رحمه الله ـ20-23 )

والله أعلم

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

http://islamqa.info/ar/96083
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إن الفطرة تدل على* 
* توحيد الألوهية ؛*

*  لأن توحيد  الربوبية يستلزم توحيد الألوهية؛*
*  فمن أيقن أن الله ربه وخالقه،* 
* فلا بد أن  يصرف* 
* العبادة له وحده،*

*  كما قال تعالى:* 

*{يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا  رَبَّكُمُ*
*  الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَتَّقُونَ،*

*  الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَاءَ  بِنَاءً*
*  وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً* 
* فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ  الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَكُمْ* 
* فَلا تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا* 
* وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ}* 

* [البقرة: 21-22]** ؛*



  *فالإنسان إذا آمن بأن الله عز وجل* 
*  هو الخالق، الرازق، المحيي، المميت،*
*   المعطي، المانع، الضار، النافع،* 
*  بيده الأمر كله،*
*   وإليه يرجع الأمر كله،*
*   فلا  بد أن ينتهي به الأمر إلى أنه*
*   المعبود بحق وحده،*
*   لا شريك له؛* 

*  فيخضع قلبه  له محبة، وإنابة،*
*   وذلا، وخوفا، وخشية، وتوكلا؛* 

*  إذ كيف يعبد، أو يخاف،*
*   أو  يحب محبة عبادة،*
*   أو يتوكل على مخلوق*
*   لا يملك لنفسه نفعا ولا ضرا.*



*=======================*
*المفيد في مُهمات التوحيد*
*  للشيخ  أ.د.عبد القادر صُوفي*
*  جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
*  http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/1987*
* http://www.4shared.com/office/eLnMFok4/_________.html*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

***
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحـمه الله:*

* وهذه العلة التي لأجلها نهى الشارع  صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
* عن اتخاذ المساجد على القبور،*

*  هي التي أوقعت كثير من  الأمم،*
*  إما في الشرك الأكبر،*
*  أو فيما دونه من الشرك* 

* فإن الشرك بقبر الرجل  الذي يعتقد صلاحه*
*  أقرب إلى النفوس* 
* من الشرك بخشبة أو حجر؛*

*  ولهذا تجد أهل  الشرك يتضرعون عندها*
*  ويخشعون ويخضعون ويعبدون بقلوبهم* 
* عبادة لا يفعلونها في  بيوت الله*
*  ولا وقت السَحر،*

*  ومنهم من يسجد لها،*
*  وأكثرهم يرجون* 
* من بركة  الصلاة عندها والدعاء* 
* ما لا يرجونه في المساجد ( 1 ).*

* فنهى صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
* عن بناء المساجد عليها*
*  حسمًا لمادة الشرك ،* 
* وسدًا للطرق المفضية إليه.* 
* 
**``````````````````*
*1 - نقل ذلك عنه الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن*
*  في كتاب فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد ص312.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*23265:*

* حكم سؤال الله بجاه الصالحين ومكانتهم عنده* 
 


*https://islamqa.info/ar/23265*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*21683: 

الجمع بين حديث من قال لا إله إلا الله دخل الجنة ،

 وبين خلود المشركين في النار 

   كيف نجمع بين قول النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" ما من عبد قال لا إله إلا الله ثم مات على ذلك
 إلا  دخل الجنة " ،

 وبين خلود المشركين والمنافقين في النار
 مع أنهم يقولون " لا  إله إلا الله " ؟.

https://islamqa.info/ar/21683*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*مختصر
 في أصول التوحيد والإيمان


 لفضيلة الشيخ
 محمد صالح المنجد
 جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

 http://almunajjid.com/dawrat/tid/174*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*194157:* 

*قبح الشرك والظلم والفواحش ثابت قَبْل الشرع ،* 

*وعقاب من فعل ذلك لا يثبت إلا بعد بلوغ الشرع.*

*https://islamqa.info/ar/194157*

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

نفع الله بكم ...

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وإياكم يا طويلب*

----------

